# تصنيع الفنيك المطهر من الألف إلى الياء



## ممدوح الجيار (2 يوليو 2006)

إلى كل من يريد عمل مصنع للفنيك سواء كانت تكلفة المصنع كبيره أو متوسطه أو صغيرة:

إليكم أولا : المعدات المطلوبة فى مصنع الفنيك وهى معدات تكلفتها بسيطة :

1- خلاطة بيضاوية ارتفاعها 2 متر وقطرها 1,5 متر بداخلها ريش متصلة بماتور لتقليب الخامات وممكن الإستغناء عن الماتور بالتقليب اليدووى ولكن الماتور أسرع وأحسن لتقليب الخامات وعموما أى مهندس فى مخرطة لصناعة ماكينات المياة يستطيع تصميم خلاط لك أفضل وسرعته عالية بسعر جيد ولو عرفته أنه الخلاط لتصنيع الفنيك يكون أفضل لأنه ممكن يعملك تصميمات أفضل من اللى ذكرته لك أما الخلاط الذى سذكرته فهو خلاط يسع 4 طن وكذلك تضريبة الفنيك اللتى سأذكرها هى للخلاط اللذى يسع 4 طن ويخرج من هذا الخلاط من الأسفل 4 حنفيات ، 2 منهم كبار بقطر حوالى 5 سم لتعبئة الفنيك السايب فى الجمدانات ، وال2 الآخرين بقطر صغير لتعبئة زجاجات الفنيك .

2- لابد أن تأتى بأربعة شعل كبيرة تعمل فى وقت واحد وبنفس القوة وتثبت تحت الخلاط لأنها تستعمل فى تسخين الخامات .

3- 2 برميل صاج اللذى يسع 200 كيلو ويثبت بهما بكل واحد حنفية من الأسفل .

4- عدد 2 مطرقة كبيرة لتكسير الأ لفونيا ومعهم 2 جارووف كبير بيد طويلة ووعهم 2 جردل كبير لوضع الألفونيا فيه بعد تكسيرها ثم منها على الخلاطة .

ملحوظة : :33: هناك بعض من العدد البسيطة ولكن لاأذكرها الآن وكنى سأترك إيميلى فى الأسفل ليراسلنى عليه من يريد المزيد وليحدثنى على البالتوك إن أراد .


ثانيا : الماد الخام المستخدمة فى صناعة الفنيك : وأماكن وجودها :

1- يوريا : وهذه تأتى بالشكارة ( وهى شكارة لونها أخضر من الخارج وهى 50 كيلو ) وتأتى من شارع الجيش فى القاهرة بجوار العتبة من محلات الكيماويات هناك مثل شركة مروان جروب وشركة الخواجة عيسى وغيرهم الكثير هناك ولا تنسى أن تسأل عند كل هذه الشركات حتى تحصل على أقل سعر .

2- ألفونيا : ( وهذه تأتى فى برميل يسع 225 كيلو والبرميل لونه فضى من الخارج ) وهو يأتى أيضا من الأماكن التى ذكرناها .

3- صودا : ( وهى شكارة الصودا المعروفة التى تستخدم فى صناعة الصابون السائل وأفضلها صودا قشور ) ولكن فى تضريبتنا أى صودا ماشى ، ولكن يستحسن الشكارة الصفراء القشور بتاعة القوات المسلحة أو الماكس . 

4- سلفونيك ( أى سلفونيك ينفع سواء الجيد منه مثل الذى يأتى من شركة الإ سماعيلية أو الأقل جودة مش فارقة أهم حاجة يكون سلفونيك لأننا سنستخدم منه كمية قليلة جدا وهو يأتى أيضا من الأماكن التى ذكرناها .

5- فينول كريستال ( هكذا اسمه وهو يأتى فى برميل أيضا يسع 215 كيلو ) وهو يأتى أيضا من الأماكن التى ذكرناها.

6- cmc نباتى أو صناعى ( وأسمه سى ام سى ومنه نباتى أو صناعى والأفضل منه النباتى ) وهو يأتى أيضا من الأماكن التى ذكرناها .

7- زيت كيروزيت ( وهو يأتى فى برميل من شركة فحم الكوك ويأتى بالسجل الصناعى أو يدفع على البرميل مبلغ لو مفيش سجل صناعى ( يعنى مفيش مشكلة فى الإتيان به ) ) 

8- فنيك خام ( وهو يأتى فى برميل من شركه فحم الكوك ويأتى بالسجل الصناعى او يدفع على البرميل مبلغ لو مفيش سجل صناعى (يعنى مفيش مشكله فى الإتيان به ) )

9- زيت نباتى وهو يأتى من شركه كفر الزيات .


ثالثا : المكونات التى سوف نحتاجها لعمل تضريبه فنيك 4 طن : 

(1) نصف برميل زيت كيروزيت ( اى 112 كيلو زيت كيروزيت ).

(2) 65 كيلو زيت نباتى .

(3) برميل كامل ألفونيا ( اى225 كيلو ألفونيا ) .

(4) 30 كيلو سلفونيك . 

(5) شكاره يوريا ( أى 50 كيلو يوريا ) .

(6) 3 شكاير صودا قشور ( الشكاره الصفراء ) .

(7) 2 برميل فنيك خام ( أى 450 كيلو فنيك خام أى اضافه برميلين كاملين ) .

(8) 4 جرادل فينول كريستال ( يكون الجردل 20 كيلو ) .

 ( يتبع )

*************

*ملحوظة*
* أخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام*

* لقد تم اعادة صياغة موضوع الفنيك مرة آخرى بداية من صفحة رقم 4 من موضوعى هذا بطريقة تفصيلية وموضحة بالصور للمعدات والخامات وطرق التصنيع *​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 يوليو 2006)

رابعا : طريقة تصنيع الفنيك ( عمل تضريبة فنيك 4 طن ):
ملحوظة : قبل البدء فى عملية التصنيع بساعة يتم احضار برميل ألفونيا كامل ثم ندق عليه من الخارج بالمطرقة جيدا من جميع الجهات حتى يصبح البرميل شبه مطبق ثم يتم فتح البرميل الصاج واخراج الألفونيا من داخله ثم يتم الدق عليها بالمطرقة مرة أخرى ويتم الدق عليها حتى تصبح ناعمة مثل الرملة ثم يتم تجهيزها فى جرادل أو غلقان حتى يأتى دورها ( ونحن قد جهزنا الألفونيا قبل التصنيع بساعة لأنها تأخذ كل ذلك الوقت حتى يتم تنعيمها مثل الرملة ).

(1) يتم ملو 5 براميل ماء ( البرميل الصاج العادى الذى يسع 225 كيلو أو لتر ماء ) ثم نضيفهم فى الخلاط .

(2) يتم اضافة نصف برميل زيت كيروزيت فى الخلاطة مباشرة بعد الماء .

(3) يتم اضافة 65 كيلو زيت نباتى فى الخلاطة مباشرة بعد اضافة الماء والكيروزيت .


(4)ثم يتم تسخين هذه المكونات عن طريق الأربع شعل الموجودة تحت الخلاطة وتكون الشعل شغالة على الأخر ويتم التسخين حتى السخونية المتوسطة ( اللتى مابين الدفء والغليان ) .


(5) ثم يتم رش الألفونيا جردل جردل أو غلق غلق فى الخلاطة وبسرعة حتى يتم رش البرميل الألفونيا كاملا ( ويتم الرش فى الخلاطة كمثل رش الملح على الطعام ) ويتم تشغيل الخلاطة أى ماتور الخلاطة مباشرة بعد اول رشة للألفونيا حتى يتم الآمتزاج للمكونات سريعا مع بعضها البعض ( ويمكن الآستغناء عن الماتور بالتقليب اليدوى عن طريق ريش أو آلة للتقليب ولكن الماتور احسن وأسرع للتقليب )


يتبع :


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 يوليو 2006)

6) ويتم التقليب عن طريق الماتور أو يدوى إلى ان أتأكد من أن الألفونيا دابت كويس مع المكونات .


(7) ثم يتم إضافة 30 كيلو سلفونيك على الخلاط مباشرة بعد دوبان الألفونيا فى الخلاط .

(8) ثم بعد ذلك إضافة شكارة يوريا كاملة ( اللى هى الشكارة الخمسين كيلو ) على الخلاط .

ملحوظة : وأنا بضيف شكارة اليوريا أكون مجهز قبلها 2 برميل اللى هو البرميل الصاج اللذى يسع 225 كيلو وأضع فى كل برميل شكارة صودا كاملة مضافا اليها 3/4 البرميل ماء لدوبان الصودا فيه ويتم تقليب البرميلين جيدا وتركهم لمدة 15 دقيقة حتى تبرد قليلا ( فيكون فى النهاية عندنا عدد 2 برميلين مليان كل واحد منهم 3/4 البرميل ماء وفى كل برميل شكارة صودا ).


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 يوليو 2006)

(9) ثم أضيف برميلين الصودا بعد تجهيزهم بالطريقة اللتى شرحتها فى الملحوظة إلى الخلاطة ثم أترك ماتور الخلاطة شغال للتقليب أو التقليب يدويا كما ذكرت سابقا ويستمر التقليب إلى أن يظهر أعلى الخلاطة فون عالى ( وهى رغوة ستظهر على سطح الخلاطة ) ولما تظهر هذه الرغوة ستكون النتيجة ساعتها أن لون الصابونة ( بنى مسمر ) ( والصابونة هى التضريبة أو الخلطة كل هذه مسميات واحدة ) فإذا حدث كما قلنا بالترتيب : رغوة - ثم لون الخامة أو التضريبة او الخلطة أو الصابونة أصبح بنى مسمر ساعتها أقوم مبطل ماتور الخلاطة أو إذا كنت بقلب يدوى أروح مبطل التقليب وأسيب الشعل شغالة لمدة ساعة إلى ساعة ونصف وهذه المدة تقريبيا وليس تحديديا ( الشاهد أسيب الشعل شغالة لحد أما الرغوة تنزل أى لايبقى رغوة على السطح خالص ( معن ذلك أن الصابونة قد استوت أى أصبحت جاهزة لإستقبال الخامات الباقية )) ساعتها أبدأ أطفىء النار أى أبطل الشعل ثم 

يتبع:


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 يوليو 2006)

(10) ثم بعد ذلك اضع عدد 2 برميل الفنيك الخام اللتى أحضرتهم من( شركة فحم الكوك ) فى الخلاط ثم أشغل الماتور للتقليب.

ملحوظة : ( وهذا الفنيك الخام يؤدى إلى إستحلاب قوى جدا ورائحة جيدة ( ويمكن استبدال الفنيك الخام أن يوضع بدل منه ( قطفة ) ولكنها تأتى بصعوبة من شركة فحم الكوك لإزدحام الشركات عليها وميزتها أنها تجعل الفنيك أسرع استحلابا ورائحته قوية جدا ولكن الفنيك الخام الذى ذكرناه يؤدى الغرض المطلوب ) 

(11) ثم أضع مباشرة بعد الفنيك الخام 4 جرادل ( فينول كريستال ) يكون الجردل يسع 20 كيلو أى نضع 80 كيلو فينول كريستال فى الخلاط كل ذلك مع التقليب بالماتور أو يدوى .

ملحوظة : طريقة تحضير الفينول كريستال :
قبل البدأ فى التضريبة بنصف ساعة بأتى ببرميل الفينول كريستال وهو مقفول وأثبته فى مكان آمن وأضع تحته شعلة ثم أوقد النار حتى يسخن جيدا وليكن لمدة ساعة تقريبا ( المهم أنه بيأتى مجمد مثل مادة الزفت فأنا بوقد عليه النار حتى يصير الفينول كريستال من مادة مجمدة إلى مادة سائلة ) ساعتها أخذ منه وهو سائل لأضعه فى آخر خطوات التضريبة 4 جرادلمن البرميل كما قلنا ثم نغطى البرميل ونتركه إلى مرات اخرى .

(12) ثم بعد ذلك أكمل الخلاط ماء ( المهم أن يكون الخلاط فى النهاية بعد تكملته بالماء أقل بحاجة بسيطة من ال 4 طن ( آى لا اجعل الماء يغطى الخلاط بحيث لايكون الخلاط مليان على آخره ) . وعموما وضع الماء فى الخلاط حسب تركيز الخامة اللتى أريدها أنا .

(13) ثم بعد ذلك أحضر نصف شكارة صودا أى 12.5 كيلو صودا وأقسمهم على جردلين ماية ( أى جردل يسع 20 كيلو مليان ماء عليه 6.250 كيلو صودا ، وجردل آخر يسع 20 كيلو مليان ماء أيضا عليه 6.250 كيلو صودا مع تقليبهم جيدا فى الماء حتى الذوبان ثم أضيفهم فى الخلاط مع التقليب كما قلنا عن طريق الماتور أو يدوى ثم بعد ذلك أبطل الماتور وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من طريقة صناعة الفنيك و أصبح عندنا الآن خلاط فيه 4 طن فنيك سوبر .

يتبع :


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (23 يوليو 2006)

وبذلك نكون قد انتهينا من طريقة صناعة الفنيك و أصبح عندنا الآن خلاط فيه 4 طن فنيك سوبر .

ملحوظة : هناك خطوة مهمة وأخيرة قبل التعبئة من الفنيك السوبر الذى بالخلاط :
وهى أن الفنيك السوبر الذى بالخلاط يكون فى أول يومين تركيزه عالى جدا ثم ما يلبث أن يخف ( والمقصود بالتركيز عندما يقال هذا فنيك مركز عالى التركيز أنه بيكون ثقيل جدا مثل العسل الأسمر قوامه ثقيل ) 
ولعلاج ذلك : أنك بعد الإنتهاء مباشرة من التضريبة اللتى شرحناها سابقا تأتى بالأتى :
مادة الcmc اللتى ذكرناها فى المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة الفنيك وهو عبارة عن مادة بيضاء مثل البودرة ويأتى بالكيلو ومنه النباتى ومنه الصناعى والأفضل منه النباتى .
نحضر منه 6 كيلو ثم نضعهم فى برميل صاج الذى يسع 200 كيلو ثم نملىء البرميل بالماء إلى قبل آخره بشىء بسيط مع التقليب المستمر من لحظة وضع ال cmc فى البرميل ثم يترك البرميل مفتوحا معرضا للهواء ويترك يومين إلى أن يفك ويصبح مثل النشا السائل ثم يقلب مرة آخرى جيدا ثم يوضع فى الخلاط الذى به الفنيك ثم يشغل الماتور للتقليب أو يقلب يدويا إلى أن يذوب فى الخلاط مع الفنيك وهكذا يصبح عندك قوام الفنيك عالى جدا مثل العسل الأسمر الذى ضربا به مثالا .

يتبع


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 يوليو 2006)

الأن أصبح عندك فى الخلاط فنيك سوبر وإذا أردت أن يكون عندك فنيك شعبى ( أى فنيك مخفف أقل تركيزا ) فلتتبع الخطوات التالية : وليكن مثلا نريد برميل 200 كيلو فنيك شعبى :


(1) أن نملىء نصف برميل فاضى من البراميل اللتى تسع 200 كيلو فنيك سوبر من الذى بالخلاط .

(2) ثم نكمل النصف الفاضى فى البرميل بالماء ( إذا أصبح عندنا برميل نصفه فنيك سوبر ، ونصفه ماء وهذه النسبه تسمى : 1 : 1 ) .
ملحوظة : تستطيع أن تركب نسب كما تريد مثل نسبة 2 سوبر : 1 ماء ) وغير ذلك كما تريد .
(3) ثم تملىء نصف شفشق من الصودا أى حوالى نصف كيلو من الصودا وتذوبهم فى جردل به ماء قدر الصودا مرتين ( اى بنسبة نصف كيلو صودا : 1 لتر ماء ) 
(4) ثم تضع الصودا بعد ذوبانها بالماء فى البرميل مع التقليب المستمر وبسرعة .
(5) ثم بعد التقليب جيدا تنظر إلى لون الفنيك فإذا وجدته بنى غامق مثل لون العسل الأسمر فهذا هو المطلوب وإلا تضيف صودا أخرى بنفس الطريقة اللتى قلنا عليها ولكن كمية أقل ( كوب صغير مثلا ) المهم إلى أن يصير إلى اللون الغامق ( اللون الطبيعى للفنيك ) .
وبهذا يكون عندك فنيك سوبر وفنيك شعبى .

ثم بعد ذلك نتكلم على طريقة التعبئة والتسويق 


يتبع :


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (29 يوليو 2006)

أولا : طريقة التعبئة :
سنتكلم عن تعبئة الفنيك السوبر ، وتعبئة الفنيك الشعبى :
أولا : يجب أن يكون متوفر عندك زجاجات تكفى لتعبئة 100 كرتونة لكل نوع من الفنيك السوبر ، ومن الفنيك الشعبى ، ولكل نوع له زجاجة خاصة متعارف على شكلها فى السوق أن هذه للفنيك السوبر وهذه للفنيك الشعبى وعندك فى مصر فى شارع الجيش فى منطقة درب القطة تجد بتوع الزجاج هناك ولكن أرجوا أن تسأل عند كل واحد قبل أن تشترى ( وزجاجة الفنيك السوبر تسمى عندهم عروسة ومنها كبير ومنها صغير منها 1/2 لتر ومنها 1/4 لتر وأيضا زجاجة الفنيك الشعبى تسمى بيرة ومنها كبير ومنها صغير 1/2 لتر ومنها 1/3 لتر وعنهم اسأل على غطيان هذه الزجاجات )
( والغطيان أنواع منها :
1 - غطاء لونه أصفر بلاستيك يسمى غطى بلفر وهذا يصلح لزجاجات الشعبى الكبيرة والصغيرةوهذا لا يحتاج إلى ماكينة لكبسه بالزجاجة ولكن يكبس باليد .
2 - غطاء كازوزة وهذا يحتاج إلى ماكينة كبس الكازوز وثمنها تقريبا 100 جنيها وهذا أيضا لزجاجات الشعبى .
3 - غطاء ألمونيوم كبس مثل غطاء زجاجة الدواء وهذا لايصلح إلا على زجاجات السوبر ولكن اللتى برقبة قلا ووظ وماكينة كبسه تباع فى سوق العصر فى القاهرة وثمنها حوالى 2000 جنيها وهى بماتور ومنها ما هو يدوى ويصنع عندهم بحوالى 500 جنيها .

يتبع :


----------



## aymanabdeen (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
السيد ممدوح الجيار
انا اسكن فى محافظة الجيزه
ولم اسمع عن درب القطة ابدا
ولا سوق العصر إلا الخاص بالكومبيوتر
فأين هم
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (1 أغسطس 2006)

عنوان درب القطة : شارع الجيش _ ميدان باب الشعرية ـ كلودبيه ـدرب القطة ( هناك بتوع الزجاج والغطيان ومن عندهم اسأل على الماكينات _ بس ياريت تسأل عند كل بتوع الزجاج قبل أن تشترى علشان تحصل على سعر كويس .


----------



## aymanabdeen (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا يا أستاذ ممدوح على الرد على سؤالي
ولكن ينقص الجواب عن سوق العصر ؟

وشكرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بإذن الله ترقبوا إعادة صياغة موضوع تصنيع الفنيك بشكل جديد تفصيلى أكثر من ذلك فيه كيفية فتح مصنع للمنظفات والفنيك وطريقةالتصنيع بشكل تفصيلى أكثر مما ذكر مع ذكر وصف دقيق للمصنع من الداخل مدعما بالصور لكل جزئية فى المصنع وأدواته مع ذكر طرق عملية للتسويق وسيكون هناك متابعة منى بإذن الله لمن سيبدأ فى هذا المشروع مجانا لمن يرغب فى ذلك فأنا أحب هذا المجال وباشرته بنفسى تصنيعا وتسويقا وأريد أن ينفع بى الله عز وجل أخوانى فى هذا الملتقى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (3 مارس 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توكلنا على الله سبحانه وتعالى 

أولا : معذرة لإننى سأكتب الموضوع متفرق لإنه سيستغرق وقت طويل هذا أولا ثم ثانيا لإنشغالى بأمور أخرى ولكن أعدكم أننى سوف أجمع كل ما سأكتبه مرة ثانية فى موضوع مستقل حتى يتيسر على القارىء ويسهل 
وثانيا : أنا سأترك الكلام بالعربية وسأتكلم بلغة بلدنا مصر لغة الناس العامية لإن الكلام كتير هذا أولا ولإن هذا أسهل لعرض كل المعلومات المخزونة فى الذهن 
.................................................. .................................................. ..............................

فى كتير من الشباب بيفكر فى مشروع مربح ويبقى بداية له ومدخل فى عالم المنظفات يعنى يبقى فتح لباب رزف تانى وكبير لمنظفات كتيرة أقوله مشروع الفنيك هو بوابة كل المنظفات اللى هيفتحلك طريق عند العميل هو الفنيك يعنى طريق انك بعد كده تعبى منظفات أخرى أو تتاجر فى المنظفات زى الكلور والسلفونيك وماية النار والصودا وبودرة السلخ و............... إلى أخره 
طيب واحد هيقولى اشمعنة الفنيك بالذات طيب مش ممكن يكون الكلور أو السلفونيك أو .........أو أو ........... مش ممكن يكون أى حاجة تانية تبقى هى بوابة ومدخل لمنظفات تانية كتير أقولك على سبيل التجربة بس من غير ما أصرح باسم شركات علشان محدش يزعل منى انا كنت بعمل مع ناس أصحابى هما 5 شركاء كان واحد فيهم قبل اما يتجمعوا مع بعض ويعملوا شركة كان واحد فيهم بيتاجر فى الخل اول ما الشركاء اتجمعموا وعملوا شركة باع الواحد اللى كان فيهم اللى كان بيتاجر فى الخل وبيعبى خل نصيبه فى الخل لقريبه وشارك الأربعة صحابه وقرروا انهم يتاجروا فى الخامات بس قابلتهم مشكلة ان فيه ناس كتير بتاجر فى الخامات وان الخامات دية كده كده بتجاب من مصادرها ففكروا طيب احنا لما نتاجر فى الخامات طيب ايه اللى هيميزنا عن الشركات التانية ويخلى لينا اسم وسطيهم خاصة انهم لسه كانوا جداد فى الكار والشركات اللى حوليهم ليها اسمها من زمان فقرروا انهم يبدأوا بالفنيك تصنيع وتعبئة ويبقى ليهم منتج اسمه فنيك كذا يميز الشركة وسط الشركات فى السوق ويسهل لهم بيع الخامات التانية من المنظفات اللى كل الناس دلوقتى بتاجر فيها بس مش أى حد برده بيكبر فيها هما برده عرفوا ينقوا مصدر للسلفونيك الصح والكلور الصح وال.......... و ال............كل الخامات الصح اللى مبتتغشش وفى نفس الوقت سعرها مقارب أغلى بسيط جدا من اللى بتتغش بس يكفى انها تركت أثر عند العميل بمصداقية هذه الشركة وفعلا بقوا من الشركات المعروفة فى السوق وليها رواج فى كل المحافظات وشعار الشركة بتاعتهم اسم الفنيك يعنى العملاء يمكن مايعرفوهم إلا باسم الفنيك بتاعهم من كتر شهرته الأن شهرة الفنيك بتاعهم يعنى خاصة المعبأ منه ودول صراحة الناس اللى اتعلمت منهم وهما قدوة للى عايز يكبر لإنهم يا إخوانى اول مابدأوا بدأوا صغيرين وبعربية واحدة ورأس مال صغير يمكن لا يتعدى ال 30000 جنيه لكن وبعد 5 سنين من بدايتهم فى السوق بقوا من الشركات الكبيرة والمعروفة ومبقاش فنيك بس بقوا يوفروا لك كل ما يحتاجه محل المنظفات من الإبرة للصاروخ زى ما بيقولوا ودول أصحابى ومثلى الأعلى وليهم فضل بعد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى عليه لإنى اتعلمت منهم كتير قوى من ضمن الحاجات اللى اتعلمتها منهم واهم شىء هى ( الفكرة اللى فى دماغك واللى ممكن تكون حلم لو صممت وعزمت الأمر وتوكلت على الله هتبقى حقيقة ) وفعلا هما قدوة لأى شركة عايزة تنجح وتكبر فى وقت قصير وتحقق حلمها فى وقت قصير 
المهم مش هما دول بس برده انا اعرف ناس بس مش شغالين غير فى الفنيك بس تعبئة و بيعه سايب بالطن والعملية بدأت معاهم بطن وبقت دلوقتى بال3 وال4 طن بيع شهريا وممكن لعميل واحد خلاف طبعا القطاعى والمعبأ يعنى ممكن يبيعوا 10 طن شهريا محدش يستغرب لأ لما تنزل وتجرب بنفسك هتلاقى اللى يطلب منك بال2 طن وال 3 طن خاصة من تجار المنظفات الكبار والأن هما مش ملاحقين على السوق من كتر الطلبات عليهم يعنى ال10 طن بيع شهريا بقى بالنسبة ليهم رقم عادى ودلوقتى دخلوا برده فى بيع الخامات الأخرى من المنظفات زى السلفونيك والكلور وغيره وغيره بس برده مستواهم مش زى الشركة الأولى اللى قلت لكم عليها لإنهم 5 شركاء بينزلوا السوق بنفسيهم ومعاهم برده كذا مندوب بس هما اساتذة المناديب لإنهم مازالوا بينزلوا بنفسيهم حتى بعد ما كبروا والنقطة التانية إنهم مبيبخلوش على المشروع من التمويل وده أهم شىء مع التسويق يعنى مرة انا سمعت رقم من واحد فيهم والكلام ده من سنة تقريبا ان راس مالهم وصل ل300000 جنيه خامات فنيك وغيره وطبعا العربيات مش محسوبة لإنه كل الشركات بتجيب جديد وقسط فبقت العربيات مش مشكلة والشركة التانية اللى بقول لكم عليها برده بدل ما كان عندهم عربية بقى 3 عربيات كله بيقلد كله المهم النجاح والمنافسة الشريفة وربنا يرزق الكل بمنه وفضله وكرمه المهم خد القاعدة : الفكرة اللى فى دماغك حولها لحقيقة فى الواقع وحولها لحقيقة وسط الناس بتسويقها صدقنى بإذن الله هتكبر وهتنافس كمان منافسة شريفة طبعا 
واللى مجرب الفنيك بنفسه وشغال فيه هيعرف انا ليه قلت ان الفنيك بوابة ومدخل لجميع المنظفات 
يتبع*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (3 مارس 2008)

*طبعا فيه ناس عايزة تقولى ايه يا عم الحاج هو فيه ايه انتا عمال تتكلم وخلاص ولا فيه دراسة جدوى ولا حاجة وكلامك كله متناقض مرة تقول فى موضوعك اللى كتبته من فترة ممكن تبدأ ب 15000 جنيه ومرة تقول 30000جنيه ومرة نلاقيك بتتكلم عن عربيات وخامات تانية و100000 جنيه و300000 جنيه وطالع وكلامك كله متناقض ولا فيه دراسة جدوى ولا حاجة 
أقول لكم أبشر تعال ندردش شوية فى الهمم العالية قبل اما نتكلم عن مشروعنا
ببساطة كده وبدون مقدمات انتا عايز ايه تقعد تمصمم فى شفايفك وواقف محلك سر وعمال تبص للى حواليك وكأنهم عملوا معجزة وتبص للى حواليك وانتا مستغرب وتقول مش ده اللى كان على قده ده بص شوف بقى ايه مش ده اللى كان فاتح محل منظفات بس دلوقتى مصنع وتوزيع وعربيات هو فيه ايه وتتعجب وكأنه عمل معجزة وتقول وتعيد وتزيد وملكشى شغله غير الكلام على الناس والحسد والعيب فيك انتا انك مش متوكل على الخالق الرزاق سبحانه وتعالى ومش عملى ولا عالى الهمة يبقى ليك حق تستغرب 
أما اصحابنا اللى نفسهم يبقوا حاجة ونفسوا يكبر ويكبر أهله وعياله معاه وأقاربه ويشغل أصحابه ومعارفه ويفوق بقى من النوم العميق ومص الشفايف وكأنه من كوكب تانى والناس اللى نجحوا وعملوا مشاريع مخلوقات فضائية معاها معجزات 
ايه يا عم فوق الله يخليك يا بخت من بكانى وبكى عليه ولا ضحكنى وضحك الناس عليه انتا مش عايز تنفع بلدك وأهلك وناسك وتأمن مستقبل أولادك بعد ارادة الله سبحانه وتعالى طبعا وتوفيقه 
لازم يبقى عندك هدف تعيش علشانه انك تنفع نفسك واهلك واولادك واصحابك وتكبر وتكبر الناس معاك وتدى فرصة لغيرك يقلدك ويكبر زيك علشان نساعد بعضنا ونكبر بعضنا 
يبقى قوم اغسل وشك من علق دنو الهمة على الوجه وتوكل على الله سواء كان مشروعى او مشروع غيرى فى مجالنا او فى اى مجال تانى معاك 10000 او 5000 حتى جيب على قدك واجرى فى السوق وعافر ونافس هتقع مرة واتنين بس صدقنى هتكبر التالتة هتخربش فى السوق والسوق يخربش فيك شوية بس هتتعلم وتحقق هدفك اللى انتا لازم تعيش من اجله ايه كلامى كان متناقض معاك ولقيت فيها عربيات و العملية وسعت وبقى فيها راس مال ضخم ايه يعنى ابدأ انتا على قدك بمالك اللى معاك وعافر شوية فى السوق وزود تسويقك شوية هيطير النوم من عينك وهيزيد تفكير وهتنفد جهودك بس هتلاقى نتيجة ذلك بعد كده وهتنسى كل التعب اللى تعبته فى حياتك لما هتفرح بنجاحك انزل بقى السوق وابدأ وصاحب الناس وكبر فكرتك ومشروعك حتى لو هتبدأ على أدك و تأجر عربية فى البداية او تشوف حد زيك كويس وهمته عالية وتشاركه وتكبر وتكبره معاك وتوكلوا على الله وسوقوا مشروعكم بنفسكم فى الأول واجروا وعافروا فى السوق واشتغلوا وادوا مشروعكم وحلمكم كل ما تملكوا من مال ومجهود فى سبيل تحقيق الهدف صدقنى إن شاء الله بمنه وفضله وكرمه سبحانه وتعالى القادر على كل شىء وبالدعاء لله هتكبر وتكبر غيرك معاك وياما ناس وانتا خبير بكده كانت ملهاش اصلا زى ما بيقولوا فى الطور ولا فى الطحين وملهاش اصلا فى الشغل مدلعين وبقوا من اصحاب الشركات وياما ناس مكنشى ينفع يبقى مندوب وكل اما يروح لشركة ترفضه وبتوفيق الله وبالعزيمة والإرادة بقى من احسن المندوبين فى السوق ومعروف وله اسمه فى السوق المهم فكرتك اللى فى خيالك وحلمك تحققها وتخليها واقع بين الناس علشان تنجح اما انك تقعد تقول المجال ده مش مجالى يا عم ده انا اشتغل عند الناس احسن واحط الإرشين اللى معاية فى البنك واعيش وربى عيالى يا عم محدش عارف بكرة فيه ايه 
اقولك يا عم سيبك من الكلام الفاضى ده اللى لا يودى ولا يجيب وبعدين هو انتا اللى بترزق نفسك ايه انتا هتخرف ولا ايه ده ربنا هو الرزاق ورزقك كده كده مكتوبلك زى موتك تمام انتا ما عليك إلا إنك تسعى وربنا إن شاء الله مش هيضيع جهدك طالما نيتك كويسة ومالك حلال وبتحب أهلك وعيالك والناس وبتحب الخير لكل الناس توكل على الله وادخل فى مشروعى او مشروع غيرى فى مجالنا او فى اى مجال وحط الهدف وادعى ربك وتوكل عليه وابدأ وهتلاقى خير إن شاء الله ماكنت ابدا تحلم بيه عارف ليه لإنك متوكل على الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 

يتبع إن شاء الله*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (4 مارس 2008)

*نبدأ فى مشروعنا على بركة الله 
طبعا أى مشروع فى الدنيا بيحتاج لمكان وأى مكان بيبقى ليه مواصفات تختلف من نشاط لأخر 
ومشروعنا طبعا عايز مكان يتم فيه التصنيع والمكان عايز مواصفات بس فيه سؤال ممكن يدور فى ذهن كل واحد مننا وهو هل مشروع مثل الفنيك بيتعمل داخل المدن والقرى ولا لازم يكون خارج المدن فى المناطق الصناعية أقولك طبعا ده حسب البلد اللى انتا فيها والمحافظة التابع لها ونظام المجلس المحلى او مجلس المدينة اللى انتا فيها ومتطلباته فكل مكان بيختلف عن الأخر فى نظام مجلسه المحلى اللى فيه وقوانينه يعنى مثلا عندنا فى الأرياف وفى كذا محافظة قريبة من بعض 
شركات كتيرة كبيرة ومعروف منتجها فى السوق منتج الفنيك يعنى ومصنعها جراج تحت عمارة وداخل القرية وفى شارع ضيق ووسط سوق أكثر من 5 شركات على هذا النظام ومرخصين طبعا زى صور جايبهالكم لمصنع من الشركات دية سوف ارفع لكم صوره هتلقوه تحت عمارة وعبارة عن جراج 
فنرجع ونقول ده قلنا حسب نظام مجلس الحى او المدينة اللى انتا فيها وقوانينه فكل بلد وليها نظامها وأيضا كل مجلس وليه نظامه لإنه قد يكون داخل المدينة الواحدة او القرية الواحدة مجلسين او اكثر مثل حى اول حى تانى حى تالت فكل حى داخل المدينة الواحدة او داخل القرية الواحدة وله نظامه وهكذا فكل مجلس وليه نظامه وكل موظف وليه نظامه ممكن يكون موظف معقد وموظف طيب ومتساهل المهم كده كده إن شاء الله فيه رخص لمشروع الفنيك علشان تتطمن المهم اسعى انتا فى الرخصة علشان بتاخد وقت شوية من 4 إلى 6 شهور وممكن تزيد شهر ولا شهرين كمان كل ده برده حسب نظام الحى او المجلس اللى انتا فيه فى بلدك وحسب موظفينه كمان متساهلين ولا معقدين وطبعا برده مسألة الرسم الهندسى للمصنع اللى بيتعمل فى المجلس المحلى برده والمعاينة اللى بتطلع معاك ويطلب منك حاجات داخل المصنع برده ده بيختلف من بلد لبلد وبرده تبع نظام المجلس اللى فيها ونظامه وحسب الموظف اللى هيعاين المكان ويرسملك رسم هندسى ويقلك عايز كذا هنا وعايز كذا هنا افتحلى منفذ تهوية او متفتحش كل شخص وليه نظامه وكل بلد وليها نظامها المهم :
طبعا انا مش متذكر اوراق الرخصة وإجرائتها بس اللى فاكره انك 
خطوات الرخصة كالأتى 
صورة عقد الإيجار _ صورة البطاقة الضريبية _ كشف ربط العوايد من الضرائب العقارية _ صورة البطاقة الشخصية _ رسم هندسى _ كشف تكاليف والجهات الحكومية اللتى هتروح لها علشان ترخص منها هى 1_ إدارة الاستثمار بالموافقة وقبول طلب الإقامة فى حالة ما اذا كان المكان المراد انشاء المشروع فيه داخل المجتمعات العمرانية 
2_ إدارة التراخيص بالموافقة وقبول طلب الإقامة فى حالة ما إذا كان المكان المراد انشاء المشروع فيه داخل المدن او المحافظات 
اما بالنسبة للأوراق المطلوبة انا مش متذكر ولكن انا هأنقل لكم كلام الأخ أكرم السابق تقريبا هو نقل كل شىء عن الترخيص وما يتعلق به بالنص 

كلام الأخ : أكرم
أول حاجة بتعمل بطاقة ضريبية وسجل تجارى وخطواتها هى :
كيفية استخراج البطاقة الضريبية

المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج البطاقة الضريبية : 
1_ طلب استخراج البطاقة الضريبية ( لدى الوحدة ) 
2_صورة من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت به التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري 
3_صورة البطاقة الشخصية /العائلية /الرقم القومي لصاحب المنشأة وللشركاء إن وجد 
4_صورة من عقد الشركة إن وجد 
5_صورة من إيصال تأمين عداد الكهرباء 

على أن تقدم أصول جميع المستندات للإطلاع. 
خطوات استصدار البطاقة الضريبية : 
1_ يتقدم صاحب المنشأة بطلب الحصول على الخدمة إلى موظف الاستقبال ( الطلب موجود لدى موظف الاستقبال) وهو مجانى ثم ملء بياناته ثم يرفق بالطلب صورة ضوئية للمستندات المذكورة عاليه 

2_يقوم موظف الاستقبال بتسجيل بيانات صاحب المنشأة وتوجيهه إلى مندوب مصلحة الضرائب داخل الوحدة 

3_يقوم صاحب المنشأة بملء نموذج طلب إصدار البطاقة الضريبية ويرفق به المستندات المطلوبة 

4_يقوم مندوب مصلحة الضرائب بمراجعة الطلب والمستندات ويحدد موعداً لتسليم صاحب المنشأة شهادة تفيد فتح الملف الضريبي للتعامل بها لحين إصدار البطاقة الضريبية 

5 _ يتم فتح ملف ضريبى يعطى له رقم وهو ذات الرقم الذى يسجل على البطاقة الضريبية

6_يراجع صاحب المنشأة الوحدة خلال شهر لاستلام البطاقة الضريبية بعد إصدارها 




كيفية استخراج السجل التجاري

المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج السجل التجاري : 
1_ طلب استخراج سجل تجارى ( لدى الوحدة ) 
2_صورة من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري 

3_صورة البطاقة الضريبية أو شهادة تفيد فتح ملف ضريبي 

4_صورة البطاقة الشخصية /العائلية /الرقم القومي لصاحب المنشأة وللشركاء إن وجد 

5_صورة من عقد الشركة إن وجد 
6_شهادة المزاولة من الغرفة التجارية وهو ترخيص بمزاولة التجارة
على أن تقدم أصول جميع المستندات للإطلاع. 
خطوات استصدار السجل التجاري : 
1_ يتقدم صاحب المنشأة بطلب الحصول على الخدمة إلى موظف الاستقبال ( الطلب موجود لدى موظف الاستقبال) 
2_يقوم موظف الاستقبال بتسجيل بيانات صاحب المنشأة وتوجيهه إلى مندوب مصلحة السجل التجاري داخل الوحدة 

3_يقوم صاحب المنشأة بملء نموذج طلب إصدار السجل التجاري ويرفق به المستندات المطلوبة 

4_يقوم مندوب مصلحة السجل التجاري بمراجعة الطلب والمستندات ويحدد موعداً لتسليم السجل التجاري لصاحب المنشأة 

5_يتقدم صاحب المنشأة للوحدة بعد المدة التى حددها فى الخطوة السابقة لاستلام السجل التجارى 

للحصول على ترخيص المصنع يستلزم الاتى:
1- الحصول على السجل التجارى
2- الحصول على صورة من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري 
3- الحصول على بطاقة ضريبية
ويتم تقديم طلب للحصول على الموافقة الى ادارة التراخيص وسيتم خلال 24 ساعة الحصول على الموافقة المبدئية وبعد فترة سيتم الحصول على الموافقة النهائية

يتبع إن شاء الله*


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (4 مارس 2008)

ماهو الفنيك ؟:82:


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير علي المعلومات الجميلة وانا والله كنت عوز اعرف منين تاتي المواد المصنعة للفنيك والحمد لله عرف
شكرا علي المجهود ده


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (4 مارس 2008)

أرجوا أن يساعدنى أحد فى كيفية رفع الصور الموجودة على جهاز الكمبييوتر إلى المنتدى لإنى حاولت أن أرفع لكم الصور المتعلقة بمصنع من مصانع الفنيك ولكن دون فائدة 
أرجوا الرد سريعا حتى يكون موضوعى الذى أكتبه فى تسلسل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (4 مارس 2008)

*طيب هذه صورتين إحاطة بمصنع من مصانع الفنيك على سبيل تجربة رفع الصور على الموقع وإن نجحت سأرفع لكم باقى الصور
وهذا المصنع عبارة عن مخزن معقول المساحة مساحته تقريبا 70 متر تحت مبنى سكنى فى أحد القرى مكون من جزئين كما ترى فى الصورة الأولى عبارة عن جزء خارجى يوضع فيه الكراتين والعبوات الفارغة اللتى فى الشكاير كما ترى ويوضع فيه أيضا الكراتين الفارغة والكراتين بعد تعبئتها
والجزء الثانى الداخلى للمصنع يتم فيه التصنيع والتعبئة كما ترى فى الصورة الثانية

الصورة رقم ( 1 )








الصورة رقم ( 2 )







*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

*المعدات المطلوبة فى مصنع الفنيك :

أولا : يا إما هنعمل خلاطة نضرب فيها كما ذكرتها قبل ذلك فى موضوعى السابق وكده كده إن شاء الله هتكلم عليها تانى بشىء من التفصيل مع رفع صور لها هنا
ثانيا_ ويإما هنضرب فى براميل لإنى لجأت إليها فى الأخر بعد أما الخلاطة الماتور بتاعها اتحرق وكانت عايزة شوية تظبيط من جوة والبراميل هتبقى مجدية للى لسه بادىء فى هذا المشروع هتديله خبرة جامدة فى التصنيع وعن تجربة.
يبقى المعدات المطلوبة هى :
1 _ براميل صاج مجلفن اللى هى البراميل الفضية أو البراميل العادية اللى بيتعبى فيها فازلين او بتاعة الزيت بتاع العربيات جيب اللى تقدر عليه البرميل بيسع 200كيلو وزيادة شوية قول بتاع 220 كيلو المهم هتجيب نقول مثلا 16برميل ولا حاجة مش هيخسر طبعا هما بيجوا مقفولين بالطبات بتاعتهم بنجبهم من اى بنزينة أو من بتوع غيار الزيت للعربيات او من اللى بيتاجروا فى البراميل والجراكن والعبوات الفارغة بعد اما ياخدوها من المصانع ويغسلوها بيبعوها المهم فيه منهم براميل بتيجى مقفولة بطباتها واحنا بنفتحهم زى براميل زيت العربيات او بنجيب براميل مفتوحة جاهزة بالغطيان بتاعتهم والأفيز بتاعهم زى براميل الفازلين المهم هناخدهم نشطفهم كويس من جوة بماية سخنة او نملاهم ماية ونغليها على النار علشان تسيح المواد الى فيه ونسيبهم فى الشمس علشان لو كان فيهم حاجة من جوة غير الزيت تسيح وتنزل المهم نشطفهم كويس فى الآخر بأى طريقة المهم ينظفوا من جوة وتكلفة البرميل انتا وشطارتك فى السعر سواء جبتهم من بتاع زيت العربيات من بنزينة من اللى بيبيع البراميل والجراكن انا عامة جبتهم ب60 جنيه الواحد وطبعا انتا مش هتجبهم كلهم مفتوحين او لو جبتهم كلهم مقفولين مش هتفتحهم كلهم علشان مش كل البراميل هنفتحها فى الشغل فيه هنفتحه خالص علشان هنضرب فيه زى اللى فىالصورة رقم (1)
وصورة رقم (2) فيها برميل مفتوح كان متعبى فيه فازلين بيجى بالغطاء بتاعه وده أفضل براميل اشتغلت فيها
وفيه من البراميل اللى هنجيبه مقفول زى ما هو بطباته علشان هنجيب فيه خامات من شركة الكوك كما فى صورة رقم (3 ) ورقم ( 4 )

صورة رقم (1)






صورة رقم (2)









 صورة رقم (3 ) ورقم (4 )












*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

*
2_ هنجيب حنفيات نظيفة بجلب نحاس نجيب مثلا 8 حنفيات بجلبهم النحاس طبعا جلب قلاووظ والحنفيات بتاعتها كذلك علشان يبقى سهل خلعهم وتركيبهم لو باظوا منك او لو احتاجت تغيرهم بعد كده وسعرالحنفية تقريبا 20 جنيه بالجلبه بتاعتها والحنفيات دية هنركبها فى البراميل اللى هنعبى منها ومش شرط نركب ال 8 حنفيات كلهم لإن ممكن نعبى من برملين ولا حاجة وبعدين اما يفضى البرملين نبقى ناخد بالجرادل او بالطرمبة طرمبة رفع الأحماض والزيوت من البراميل المليانة الأخرى اللى من غير حنفيات ونفضى فى البراميل اللى ركبنا فيها الحنفيات بص كل ده يرجع لنظامك فى شغلك والأسهل ليك دية مسائل مش محتاجة كلام المهم البراميل اللى هنركب فيها الحنفيات نلحم الجلب بتاعت الحنفيات الأول فى البراميل عند واحد بتاع لحام ونلحمهم كويس فى البراميل علشان اللحام ميفكش منك بعد كده لحام الجلب بس فى البراميل وبعدين بإدينا نبقى نركب الحنفيات
وفيه نقطة نخلى الحنفيات فى الجزء الأخير فى البرميل يعنى نسيب من الأرض حوالى 25 سنتى تقريبا وبعدين نلحم الجلب او نعمل حنفيتين فى البرميل واحدة على مسافة 25 سنتى من قاع البرميل والثانية على مسافة 3 سنتى من القاع علشان لو حصل فيه ترسيب ولا حاجة فى برميل الفنيك من تحت نتيجة الرطوبة وتغيرات الجو فى الشتاء نتفادى تعبئة الفنيك المرسب تحت أسفل البرميل وغالبا لو حصل فيه ترسيب بيبقى بسيط وده بيبقى أيام الشتاء وده برده نادر لإن احنا الفنيك اللى احنا بنعمله بيبقى متعادل لو قست ال ph بتاعته هتلقيه متعادل وكله ماية واحدة اعلى البرميل زى اسفله لكن لو حصل ترسيب هيبقى فى نهاية البرميل شوية فنيك مرسب طبعا مش بنرميه ولكن بندخله فى شغل تانى او بنعالجه بعد كده بس علشان نتفادى تعبئته وهو مرسب فى العبوات زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة

ودية صور لحنفيات متركبة فى براميل

















​*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

3_ هنجيب بتاع 5 جرادل صاج علشان بنملى فيها الخامات ونوزع منها على البراميل الواحد منها بحوالى 10 جنيه 
والجرادل الصاج بتبقى أفضل من الجرادل البلاستيك فى شغلنا لأنها بتعيش وبتستحمل ومتبوظش بسرعة 
وهى كما فى الصورتين :


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (5 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس لديا سؤال أنا من الجزائر ولم أفهم الفنيك اهو صابون سائل ووين بنستعمله


----------



## لوف ستي (5 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير وامتنان!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ الاستاذ الفاضل ممدوح علي الموضوع القيم

ثانيا : وردا علي سؤال الاخ عبد الرزاق:

الفنيك هو ماده مطهره سائله تستعمل للحمامات والتوليت بشكل عام كمطهر من الجراثيم والميكروبات والبكتيريا وهي تطفي علي الحمام رائحه طيبه ومقبوله وتخفي راائح الحمامات وتقريبا لا تخلو من اي بيت الكل بيستعملها

اما بالنسبه للاستاذ ممدوح فسؤالي هو الاتي:

ما هي المخاطر المحتمله في تصنيع الفونيك من البدايه للنايا وما هي مدي خطورة اضراره علي صحة الانسان اثناء التصنيع 

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني حتى لا يتم الايقاف من المشاركة ... المشرف

مع اعطر وارق تحياتي لك ولادارة المنتدي ولجميع الاعضاء والزوار

اخوكم 
محمد
سلام


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

4_ هتعملك غلاية شاسية حديد محملة بثلاث عيون شعل كبيرة بماسورتين واخدة على انبوبتين اسطوانة كبيرة طبعا علشان الصغيرة غير مصرح بها او بماسورة واحدة بمشترك للأنبوبتين هى تقريبا كانت مكلفة *300 جنيه* واسطوانة الأنبوبة كانت عاملة الواحدة *250 جنيه* أهم حاجة الخراطيم بتاعتها تكون محملة كويس وتأمن عليها كويس 

*وهى كما فى الصور :*


----------



## محمد العدوى (5 مارس 2008)

فينك يا راجل وحشتنا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

5 _ هتعوذ حوالى *25 سبت* مش هيخسر هتحتاجهم وقت ضغطة الشغل هما بيجابوا من عند الشريف للبلاستيك اسمها سبتة الزبادى علشان هنحط فيهم الأزايز بعد تعبئتها وسعر السبت كان *14 جنية* 

وهى كما فى هذه الصور :


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

*أرجوا من حضرتك تعديل مشاركتى رقم 6 إلى الأتى فى موضوعى الذى بعنوان بشرى لكل من يريد معلومات عن تصنيع الفنيك والذى فى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية

معلش انا بثقل عليك أخى الحبيب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

6_هتشترى طرمبة للبراميل بتاعة أحماض وزيوت علشان تبقى أسهل ليك لما تجى تاخد من البراميل المقفولة اللى هنجيب فيها خامات سواء من الكوك زى زيت الكيروزوت والقطفة طبعا البرميل بيبقى مقفول وفيه طبتين الماكينة الطرمبة هتركب مكان طبة البرميل وتضخ منها زيت الكيروزوت أو القطفة أو الزيت المحمض زى ما هنتكلم بعد كده على الخامات وأماكن شرائها المهم الطرمبة أسهلك فى تفريغ محتويات البرميل بدل اما تقعد تميل البرميل وهو بيبقى تقيل وينكب منك على الأرض فالطرمبة أسهلك
والطرمبة عاملة 70 جنية
ودية صورة ليها
هى بتبقى عبارة عن دراع زى ماكينة الخياطة وتقعد تلفه بإيدك يقوم يضخ محتوى البرميل للخارج بدل اما تميل البرميل المهم تكون الطرمبة اللى هتشتريها بتاعة أحماض وزيوت وابقى ركبلها فى الجزء الخارجى لها اللى بيضخ لبرة حتة خرطوم طويل علشان تعرف تعبى فى الجرادل من غير ما يترتش على الأرض زى ما انا عامل فى الصورة اللى أمامك
و الصورة هى :






صورة تانية :






*


----------



## لوف ستي (5 مارس 2008)

*مساء الخير اخ ممدوح*

مساء الخير

اخ ممدوح كيفك

كل الاحترام ليك بصراحه
ربنا يجزيك الخير علي التعب دا

انت مضفتش اميلي ليه عندك ما دامك موجود الان؟
انا منتظرك تضيفه لاني مش عارف اميلك

حابب احكي معاك للضروره واحتمال الفايده كمان 

اميلي اهو
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة) 
اعطر تحياتي
سلام
منتظرك الان


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

7 _ هتجبلك مطرقة حوالى *15 كيلو* ولا حاجة حديد يإما تجبها ألمانى يا إما صينى يا إما مصرى المهم تعيش معاك وبعدين نركب لها يد شوم طويلة علشان هنستخدمها فى الدق على برميل فيه مادة جامدة اسمها رجينة بالبلدى وباسم بلدها اللى بتيجى منه اللى هى الصين ألفونيا صينى ww المهم كل ده هنبقى نتكلم عليه والمطرقة المصرى عاملة *60 جنيه* *باليد الشوم تبقى 70 جنيه *اللى هى بنقول عليها مرزبة ودية صورة ليها طبعا هى مشو واضحة هنا غير اليد بتاعتها بس هى اللى باينة فى الصورة اللى عليها *سهم باللون الأحمر* بس هى زى المرزبة الصغيرة دية بس على كبير اللى مشاور برده عليها *بسهم لونه أحمر* *كما فى الصورة :*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 مارس 2008)

8_ برده هتحتاجلك كوريك هو ملوش صورة هنا بس الكوريك هقولك شوفت الناس اللى بيشتغلو فى المعمار العمال اللى بيبقى معاها زى جاروف كبير صاج وليه يد طويلة خشب بيشيلو بيه المونة ويحطوها فى القصعة هو ده بقى الكوريك طبعا هنحتاجه أيضا فى تنعيم الألفونيا بعد تكسيرها ونشيلها بيه وهو عامل *15 جنية* هاتلك اتنين ولا حاجة


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور وديما الى الامام ونفعنا الله بكل انسان لايتوانا عن تطوير الاسلوب فى التفكير وتناول الحياة بافضل الطرق للتقدم والرقى


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 مارس 2008)

9_ هتحتاجلك حوالى *دستين جونتيات أحماض* وانا بقول دستين لأنك هتجرب بنفسك الجونتى مبيكملش شهر إلا إذا كنت جايب جونتيات من الغالية الألمانى لإن اللى فى السوق كله مصرى وصينى وطبعا الجونتيات بتشتريهم من أى شركة مواد إطفاء ومستلزمات الأمن الصناعى *الدستة ب .......* انا مش متذكر سعرها الأن 
*طيب واحد ممكن يسألنى ممكن نضرب الفنيك من غير ما نلبس جوانتى أقولك ممكن فى مواد من التركيبة ومواد تانية لازم هتلبسلها جونتى زى الفينول كريستال ، الصودا 
وعامة برده لسخونة البراميل اللى هتضرب فيها لما تشغل عليها النار وسخونة جردل الصاج فى ايدك وانتا بتتنقل على البراميل اثناء التضريبة هيخليك تلبس الجونتى* المهم اهم حاجة لما تشتريه يكون جونتى احماض علشان يستحمل السخونية فى ايدك وفيه منه أنواع كما ذكرنا فيه الغالى وفيه الرخيص 
*نصيحة منى خليك مع النظيف الغالى يعيش معاك *
*وهو كما فى الصور :*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 مارس 2008)

10_ لو عايز تجيب وده مش شرط لإن العملية مش معضلة فلو حبيت تشتريلك أفرول تشتغل بيه ماشى خير وبركة ولو حبيت تشتغل فى لبس قديم من عندك اى لبس ماشى علشان متكلفش نفسك 
_ وبرده لو حبيت وده برده مش شرط تشتريلك حذاء بوط زى اللى هبقى أورهولك فى الصورة خير وبركة ولو هتشتغل فى جزمة اى جزمة عادية ماشى 
لإن العملية مش معضلة زى ما قلتلك ما انتش شغال قدام خلاطات 10 طن ده انتا بتضرب فى براميل ده حتى الخلاطة ال4 طن ودية انا كنت شغال عليها وكنت شغال بلبسى العادى لبس خروج اتوسخ بس وعامة بيطلع مع المساحيق يعنى لو اتعصت من صابونة الفنيك عاديها دلوقتى وبعدين نبقى نشرحها لو اتعصت منها عادى مع المساحيق بتطلع ( خطورة الفنيك أثناء التفاعل بس فى الأول ومش معضل برده طالما انتا مش شغال قدام خلاطات كبيرة 10 طن ولا حاجة زى مصنع فنيك العاشر طيب ده انا كنت واقف فوق الخلاطة ال 4 طن اللى عندنا فوقيها زى ما هبقى اوريلك صورها وشغال فى عز المعمعة زى ما بيقولوا والدخنة طالعة شديدة اثناء التفاعل لإن التفاعل بيطرد الحرارة فى صورة دخان شديد وده طبعا علشان 4 طن وخلاطة فبيحتاج حوالى شكارتين صودا والصودا فيها حرارة فأثناء التفاعل كانت الحرارة طالعة شديدة من الخلاطة وانا فوق الخلاطة وواخد الدخنة معظمها طالعة علية وعادى يعنى وكلمت شغلى على هذا الحال وطبعا مش بقولك اعمل زى لأ اعمل انتا الصح ولو عندك خلاطة لا تقف فوقيها خليك فى الأمان اقف على السلم الثابت للخلاطة لأحسن تتزحلق وتقع فى الخلاطة وتجيب الغلط عليه وانا عايز منك دعوة حلوة مش دعوة تبهدلنى 
وطبعا الغلط كان منى مش الغلط انى اقف فوق الخلاطة لإنى انا واخد على كده اما انتا بلاش تقلدنى قلد الصح لأ أقصد ان الغلط كان انى اثناء وضع الصودا فى الخلاطة طبعا بعد ذوبانها فى برميلين ماية البرميل ال120 كيلو البلاستيك المفروض انى بحط الصودا سرسوب سرسوب فى الخلاطة علشان التفاعل يتم بشكل سليم لحد اما يتم التفاعل ابقى افضيها خالص الصودا يعنى علشان ميحصلش فوران فى الخلاطة يؤدى إلى ان الصابونة تنكب من الخلاطة تبهدلنا وهى سخنة ملهلبة او تحصل نتايج متضاعفة اكتر من انها تنكب كان الغلط منى طبعا انا كنت بحطها سرسوب سرسوب طبعا بس خانى التفاعل وفكرت ان التفاعل تم فبقيت احط بالجردل على طول ورا بعضه فالحرارة بقت شديدة تانى والدخنة كترت اوى دليل ان التفاعل لسه ما كنشى طرد الحرارة علشان يتم 
لكن لما تضرب فى البرميل الأمر بيبقى سهل بس طبعا برده اثناء وضع الصودا فى البرميل علشان التفاعل برده بيبقى وضع الصودا سرسوب سرسوب لحد اما الحرارة تهدى ويتم التفاعل احط باقى الصودا بس هنا متبقاش الحرارة اللى طالعة على هيئة دخنة شديدة فى برميل 200 كيلو زى خلاطة 4 طن بتيقى الدخنة مش شديدة والعملية دية ترجع لظبط التفاعل بتاعك وظبط ايدك وانتا بتحط الصودا فى البرميل يكون سرسوب سرسوب زى ما قلنا حقن يعنى تحقن بالصودا
المهم نرجع لموضوعنا هتشترى حذاء بوط بتاع أمن صناعى ماشى وهتشترى أفرول ماشى هتلبس جزمة من عندك عادية ولبس قديم من عندك ماشى 
المهم فى كل دول الجوانتى هو اساس الشغل علشان زى ما قلت التعامل مع الفينول كريستال والصودا 
او السخونية بصفة عامة لحد اما تبرد صابونة الفنيك اللى هو المرحلة الأولى فى تصنيع الفنيك 
والصورة للحذاء البوط أهى وعلى فكرة انا ملبستوش غير 3 مرات فى 3 تضريبات بس وبعدين زهقت منه رميته هو يمكن ينفعك لما تعملك خلاطة 4 طن ولا حاجة وعامة لو بتحب تشتغل على نزاهة ونظافة هاتلك واحد مش هيخسر لإنه مش غالى 
*والصورة هى :*


----------



## لوف ستي (6 مارس 2008)

*مساء الخير*

مساء الخير اخ ممدوح

كيفك ان شاء الله بخير

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

يا ريتك تكرم وترد علينا

اعطر تحياتي
سلام


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مارس 2008)

11_ هتجبلك شوية خراطيم بلاستيك على *مقاس الحنفية نصف بوصة *علشان هنحتاج ماية وهنحتاج ننقل الخرطوم من برميل لبرميل والأفضل أنه يكون فيه *كذا حنفية ماية 2 أو 3 *متركب في كل واحدة خرطوم علشان تنجز معاك المهم جبلك على الأقل *لفة خرطوم بتاع 40 متر* وابقا اقطع منها على قد احتياجك بس اهم حاجة هاتلك خراطيم نظيفة تستحمل معاك ومتتهريش منك بسرعة او تنخرم 
طبعا فيه خراطيم فى هذا المصنع كتير بس هى مش واضح منها فى الصورة غير واحد 
*زى اللى فى الصورة :*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مارس 2008)

12_ هتشتريلك ميزانة طبلية أو بيسموها حصيرة هتجيب المتوسطة اللى *بتقيس لحد 100 كيلو* كفاية ومعقولة هتلاقى فيه منها* مستعمل *وفيه *جديد المستعمل عامل 500 جنية والجديد 800 جنيه *ده سعرها من 6 شهور كنت سائل عليها لإنى كنت ببيع اللى عندى المهكعة علشان أشترى جديد.


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مارس 2008)

13_ هتشتريلك قماع صاج *( قمع يعنى ) **من الكبير *ده يملى معاك الجمدانات بسرعة وبيستحمل اشتريلك 3 ولا حاجة وابقى ركبلهم حتة خرطومة فى بوزة كل واحد علشان يعبى بسرعة فى الجمدانة وميعملش رغاوى لإن الفنيك بيعمل رغاوى عند تعبئته والجمدانة زى ما هاوريلك فى الصورة بتبقى طويلة عن الجركن ال 20 كيلو فلو حطيت القمع على بوز الجمدانة من غير ما تركبله حتة خرطومة طويلة هتلقيه بيعمل رغاوى للفنيك اما لما تركب الخرطومة فى القمع هتقرب من قاع الجمدانة تقوم مطلعش رغاوى إلا بسيط *والقمع الصاج الكبير عامل الواحد 5 جنيه* وجبلك برده *قمعين صاج ولا 3 من الصغيرين* والوسط للجراكن وابقى برده ركبلهم حتة خرطومة فى كل واحد *والقمع الصغير عامل 2 جنية والوسط 3 جنية *
وطبعا القماع الصاج اللى اقصدها زى اللى بيتعبا بيها الجاز فى الجراكن شوف بتستحمل ازاى وعملية مع بتوع الجاز احنا بقى عايزينها تعيش معانا برده بس فى الفنيك بدل اما تجيب بلاستك ويبوظ منك بسرعة .


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مارس 2008)

14_ هتشتريلك *25 جمدانة ولا حاجة* وطبعا فيه منها مستعمل وفيه جديد *المستعمل ب 19 جنية والجديد ب 23 جنية *وفيه سكك أرخص من كده وسواء جبت مستعمل ولا جديد مش فارقة كده كده هتتوسخ من الفنيك وانتا كده كده مش بتبعها للعميل ده انتا بتاخد مكانها واحدة تانية فاضية او بتسبها عنده وتاخدها المرة الجاية بس الأحسن انك تاخد مكانها علشان مش كل شوية تشتريلك جمدانات وتتعطل لحد اما تجيلك تانى اتعود تاخد مكانها واحدة فاضية بتاعة كلور بتاعة سلفونيك اى جمدانة كده كده انتها هتغسلها تانى قبل اما تعبى فيها .
*وهى زى اللى فى الصورة :*


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

*صباح الخير استاذ ممدوح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحي

كل الاحترام لك اخي ممدوع علي جهودك وموضوعك القيم

ننتظر منك المزيد عن اشياء اخري مما علمك الله

ولك خير الجزاء

تحياتي
اعطر تحياتي لادارة المنتدي وللجميع
سلام


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

*اتمني الرد علي سؤالي من الاستاذ ممدوح!!!*

اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للاخ الاستاذ الفاضل ممدوح علي الموضوع القيم

ثانيا : وردا علي سؤال الاخ عبد الرزاق:

الفنيك هو ماده مطهره سائله تستعمل للحمامات والتوليت بشكل عام كمطهر من الجراثيم والميكروبات والبكتيريا وهي تطفي علي الحمام رائحه طيبه ومقبوله وتخفي راائح الحمامات وتقريبا لا تخلو من اي بيت الكل بيستعملها

اما بالنسبه للاستاذ ممدوح فسؤالي هو الاتي:

ما هي المخاطر المحتمله في تصنيع الفونيك من البدايه للنايا وما هي مدي خطورة اضراره علي صحة الانسان اثناء التصنيع 

واخيرا انا اود التواصل مع سايدتك علي الاميل وال****** اذا امكنك ذلك
يا ريت تضيفني عندك علي هاد الاميل للتواصل(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
مع اعطر وارق تحياتي لك ولادارة المنتدي ولجميع الاعضاء والزوار

اخوكم 
محمد
بانتظار الرد 

سلااام


----------



## هيما الشريف (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضع الجميل


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 مارس 2008)

15 _ هتجبلك *برميلين بلاستيك الى بيسع 60 لتر* علشان هنعوذهم ندوب فيهم الصودا *والواحد عامل 20 جنيه *
*وهى المشار عليها فى الصورة بالسهم اللى لونه أصفر: وهى مش واضحة قوى فى الصورة وهى البرميل البلاستيك اللى باللون الأزرق الصغير ال 60 لتر سعة *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 مارس 2008)

16_ هتعملك *حتين خشب ( عصايتان شوم خشب )* زى المقداف مشطوفة من تحت محملة علشان هنقلب فيها فى البراميل *الواحدة ب 8 جنية* ولو عايز تبتكر أحسن ماشى انا شوفت فى مصنع من المصانع عامل يد شوم طوية خشب وعلملها معلقة من تحت من الخشب معلقة مسطحة زى معلقة الأكل بالظبط جميلة وعجبتنى فكرتها جدا بس لما سألته *قالى دية تعدى ال 30 _ 50 جنية *عاملها اما اللى انا بقولك عليها يد شوم خشب طويلة ومشطوفة من تحت عادية حبيت تعمل التانية هتقلب بيها كأنك بتقلب بمعلفة أكل كبيرة
*وبتاعتى العادية زى اللى فى الصورة : بس هى مش واضحة قوى فى الصورة:*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 مارس 2008)

17 _* طبعا لما نيجى نعبى الفنيك السوبر فى ازايز السوبر قدامك ماكنتين تشتغل عليهم علشان تقفل غطاء ازازة السوبر زى تقفيل العاشر الغطاء المعدنى الذهبى مقاس 28 يا إما نقفل بماكينة يدوى او نقفله بماكينه اتوماتيك *هنتكلم على الأتوماتيك الأول : *هى ماكينة لها ماتورين وتعمل اوتوماتيكيا لتقفيل الغطاء على رقبة الإزازة حيث انها بتقلوظ الغطاء على رقبة الإزازة القلاووظ وتقفل دبلة الغطاء على حافة الإزازة حنى تكون محكمة مثل غطاء ازازة اى علبة دواء 
وطبعا انا مش هتكلم عليها كتير لإنك لو عملتها هى بتتعمل عمولة كده كده لازم المهندس اللى هيعملهالك هيدربك عليها فهتكون فى غنى عن شرحى لإنها عايزة شرح عملى وليس نظرى* 
*و



















*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 مارس 2008)

*وفيه الماكينة اليدوى :* *عبارة عن ماكنتين واحدة تقلوظ الغطاء والثانية تقفل دبلة الغطاء على الإزازة بس عيبها انها بطيئة شوية وعايزة ايديك تكون سريعة عليها علشان تنجز وفى نفس الوقت ايدك تكون حساسة عليها علشان متدبحش الغطاء من الجناب ( يعنى عايزة تعود شوية ) 
بس جميلة انا اشتغلت عليها فى الأول اول ما فتحت وقعدت سنتين اشتغل عليها ومدبحتش معاية غطيان لإن ايدى خدت عليها وكنت شغال سريع جدا عليها هى مسألة تعود بس بعد اما جبت الأتوماتيك حسيت بإنجاز رهيب فى الوقت وراحة لإيدى *
*وهى بتتعمل برده عمولة عند الورشة السابق ذكرها فى الكلام على الماكينة الأتوماتيك *
*وهما ماكنتين بيتعملوا مع بعض واحدة بتقلوظ الغطاء والتانية بتكبس الغطاء* 
*وكانوا متكلفين الأتنين 450 جنية *
*صورة الماكينة اللى بتقلوظ رقم ( 1 ) وصورة الماكينة اللى بتكبس رقم ( 2 ) *

*(1 ) *







*( 2 )*


----------



## wks316 (10 مارس 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافي لكن في امر مهم الا وهو الاسم العلمي للمواد المستخدمه لان حضرتك ذكرتهم بالاسم المحلي المشهور في مصر وهي بالطبع تكون ذات اسماء اخرى محليه في العراق والدول الاخرى فياريت الاسم العلمي 
وثانيا المخاطر المحتمله من التعامل مع المواد الكيمياويه ومدى خطورنها 
وشكر جزيلا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (11 مارس 2008)

*18 _ هتشتريلك ماكينة لاصق الكراتين علشان تلصق بيها الكراتين معروفة طبعا اللى بيوضع فيها بكرة اللاصق وتشد الللاصق على الكرتونة وهى بتتباع فى آى مكتبة كتب او خردوات ب 27 جنية *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (11 مارس 2008)

*---------------------- هنتكلم دلوقتى على الغطيان والإزاز -------------------------------------*
*أولا : الغطيان *1 *_ غطاء ازازة السوبر **وهو الغطاء المعدنى الذهبى مقاس 28* *اللى هنغطى بيه الإزازة السوبر وهنستخدم فى تغطيته لإزازة السوبر الماكينة الأتوماتيك أو اليدوى اللى ذكرناها قبل ذلك وطريقة التغطية سواء باليدوى او السوبر المهندسين اللى فى الورشة الصناعية اللى ذكرتها لك قبل كده هيعرفوك بالتفصيل كيفية استخدام الماكينة اليدوى او الأتوماتيك وكل شىء عنها بالتفصيل لإن ذلك يحتاج إلى العملى وليس النظرى فاتصل بيهم واتفق معاهم واذهب اليهم وشوف بنفسك الطريقة العملية لتغطية الإزازة السوبر بالغطاء المعدن الذهبى مقاس 28 *
وهذا الغطاء بيركب على ازازة السوبر الكبيرة سعة النصف لتر وبيركب على الإزازة السوبر الصغيرة سعة الربع لتر *وهو بيتباع بالكرتونة كرتونته فيها 4500 غطاء ب 390 جنية *
*وأماكن وجوده فى كذا محل هأذكر منها على سبيل الإجمال وليس حصر كل اللى بيبعوا الغطاء ده لأنك هتلاقى كتير فى المكان اللى هأقولك عليه محلات كتير *
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*COLOR][/B]
وصور الغطاء هى :[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]


----------



## محمد العدوى (12 مارس 2008)

عايز اعرف ph بتاع ال hcl بيكون كام اى بتاع الفلاش او بوم كلين


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (12 مارس 2008)

2* _ غطاء ازازة الشعبى* *وهو الغطاء البلاستيك الأصفر اللى عليه من فوق علامة 11* *اللى هنغطى بيه ازازة الشعبى وده بيدخل فى الإزازة ضغط عادى بالإيد
وهذا الغطاء بيركب على ازازة الشعبى الكبيرة سعة النصف لتر وبيركب على الإزازة الشعبى الصغيرة سعة التلت لتر* *وهو بيتباع بالألف سايب الألف ب 38 جنيه *
*وأماكن وجوده فى كذا محل هأذكر منها على سبيل الإجمال وليس حصر كل اللى بيبعوا الغطاء ده لأنك هتلاقى كتير فى المكان اللى هأقولك عليه محلات كتير *[/COLOR]
*وعامة كل شارع الجامع الأحمر الأغلبية فيه بتوع غطيان وانا ذكرت المحل السابق لإنى مش معاية كروت للمحلات التانية لإنى مش محتاج كروت انا بنزل الف على كل المحلات اللى هناك لإنى كده كده بنزل اتابع الأسعار بنفسى اهم حاجة تاخد معاك ازازة شعبى كبير وازازة شعبى صغير علشان تشوف الغطاء بيركب عليها ولا لأ وتتأكد إنه مش واسع على الإزازة وإنه مقاسها بالضبط واهم حاجة تتأكد انه مش بيفلق من الجناب لما تضغطه فى الإزازة لإن فيه نوعية منه بتفلق بسرعة او مخرمة جامد من الجنب تقوم تسرب الفنيك من الإزازة وبيهدلك الكرتونة يعنى بإختصار كده ابقى جرب تحط فى الإزازة وانتا بتشترى ماية وبعدين غطى بالغطاء واقلب الإزازة وشوف بتكب ولا لأ وهو معروف باسم الغطاء البلاستيك الأصفر ال 11*
*وصور الغطاء هى :*


----------



## ابراهيم السقا (19 مارس 2008)

و الله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر وأقف مندهشا من هذا الجهد الرائع بوركت و بورك عملك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 مارس 2008)

*---------------------- هنتكلم دلوقتى على الإزاز -------------------------------------*
*أولا : إزازة السوبر :*
وهى الإزازة اللى هنعبى فيها الفنيك السوبر المركز وتسمى عند بتوع الإزاز ( مانتا ) وفيه منها برقبة قلووظ ورقبة عادية كبس الرقبة القلووظ علشان نركب عليها الغطاء المعدنى الذهبى مقاس 28 اللى هنغطى بيه الإزازة السوبر وهنستخدم فى تغطيته لإزازة السوبر الماكينة الأتوماتيك أو اليدوى اللى ذكرناها قبل ذلك 
ودية فى الشكل أفضل 
*أما الرقبة العادية الكبس دية لو عايز تركب عليها الغطاء الأصفر البلاستيك أبو علامة 11 اللى بنغطى بيه ازازة الشعبى وده بيدخل فى الإزازة ضغط عادى بالإيد *
*وفيه من ازازة السوبر المانتا نوعين مانتا كبير ومانتا صغير 
المانتا الكبير ( اللى هى ازازة السوبر الكبيرة اللى بتسع نصف لتر )
المانتا الصغير ( اللى هى ازازة السوبر الصغيرة اللى بتسع ربع لتر )*
*وفيه من ازايز السوبر ( المانتا المقلوظ أو العادية الكبس ) سواء المانتا الكبير او المانتا الصغير فيه منها مستعمل بيبقى الإزازة بعد اما اتعبت واستعملت بيخدوها بتوع الإزاز المستعمل ويغسلوها تانى ويعبوها فى شكاير تانى 
ويبعوها بسعر رخيص *
*وفيه منها جديد عند مصانع الجديد *
*بس لو عايز نصحتى انا بعمل الأتى بروح أربط مع بتاع المستعمل قبل اما اشترى منه بيومين واقوله عبيلى شكاير مانتا كبير ومانتا صغير مقلوظ على قد ما تقدر وتخلى باللك انه يعبى الشكاير كلها مقلوظ علشان ميحطلكش منده على ده يعنى من المقلوظ على العادى تأكد عليه لو هتشتغل على المقلوظ يبقى كل الشكاير تأكد عليه انها مقلوظ ولو هتشتغل فى العادية يبقى كل الشكاير تأكد عليه انها مانتا عادية كبس وبرده تأكد عليه انها تكون كلها شكل واحد لأن فيه من الأزايز فى السوق المانتا بتبقى محفور عليها كلمة فنيك الخليج ومختلف فى الشكل شوية عن باقى الإزاز المانتا الى فى السوق فتأكد عليه انه ميحطلكش منها فى وسط الشكاير علشان ميتعملكش مشاكل فى السوق لأنها واضحة قوى لإن دية بتاعة واحد صاحب مصنع فنيك فى القاهرة وعامل اسم الفنيك بتاعه اسطنبة على الإزاز علشان محدش يعرف يعبى فى ازازته وبرده تتأكد ان الإزاز كله سليم من عند البوزة بتاعته البوزة بتاعة الرقبة يعنى ميبقاش مشطوف من البوزة يعنى ميبقاش مكسور او مفلق من البوزة علشان ميسربش الفنيك من الغطاء لما تغطيه بالغطاء 
طيب انا بعمل ايه انا بجيب كميات كبيرة مستعمل بس كلها ماية واحدة ومغسولة كويس بتبقى فى النهاية زيها زى الجديدة وبسعر ارخص بكتير وبعدين بعد كده اروح اجيب جديد لإن برده المستعمل مبيبقاش متوفر على طول او بياخدوا وقت عبال اما يوفرولك يعنى ممكن اسبوع او اتنين انما الجديد موجود كل يوم وبالكميات اللى انتا عايزها فانتا ممكن تتعامل مع دول ومع دول وده الأحسن طبعا*
*
اللى اعرفه واحد بس فى القاهرة لإنى ملفتش ومسألتش بعديه لإنى لما عرفت انه هو اللى بيصنع لشركة العالمية للمنظفات ( فنيك العاشر ) ودية من أكبر شركات المنظفات والفنيك فى جمهورية مصر العربية لما عرفت انه هو اللى بيصنعلهم الإزاز بتاعهم اتعملت معاه على طول لإنه تصنيعه نظيف 


 صورة المانتا الكبير ال نصف لتر المستعمل 






 صورة المانتا الصغير ال ربع لتر الجديد 




*


----------



## بلدي (22 مارس 2008)

والله أنا بشكر جزيل الشكر أخي ممدوح 

ونرجوا أن تعجل لنا بالشرح على طريقة التحضير والتصنيع ، وكما شرح لكيفة التعامل مع الخلاطات الكبيرة.

وجزاك الله كل الخير

م. وسام


----------



## بلدي (30 مارس 2008)

الأخ العزيز / ممدوح الجيار

نسأل الله أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية ، لقد غبت عنا لأكثر من إسبوعين نتمنى أن يكون المانع خيراً.

نرجوا أن لا تنقطع عنا ، فنحن إستفدنا كثيراً من هذا الموضوع الواقعي التفصيلي، ونحن في إنتظار المزيد لكي تكتمل هذه اللوحة الرائعة.


م. وسام


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (31 مارس 2008)

*ثانيا : إزازة الشعبى :
وهى الإزازة اللى هنعبى فيها الفنيك الشعبى المخفف وتسمى عند بتوع الإزاز ( الكبيرة اللى بتاخد نصف لتر سقارة والصغيرة اللى بتاخد تلت لتر بريل ) وكلها رقبة عادية كبس ( هى ازازيز البيرة المستعملة ) بياخدوها بتوع الإزاز اللى بيبيعوا ازاز مستعمل يغسلوها ويبعوها لبتوع الفنيك وازازة الشعبى دية اللى هى ازازة بيرة اصلا لو عايز تركب عليها الغطاء الأصفر البلاستيك أبو علامة 11 ماشى وده بيدخل فى الإزازة ضغط عادى بالإيد ولو عايز تركب عليها غطاء كبسولة ( قزوزة ) اللى بيتغطى بيه ازايز البيرة والبيبسى ماشى بس هتعملها ماكينة كبس للغطاء القزوزة ده والماكينة دية بتتعمل عند واحد فى شارع الجامع الأحمر أمام حامد للعطور وبجوار مسجد الجامع الأحمر هو بجوار قهوة وعنده كرتونة الغطاء الكبسولة ( القزوزة ) ب 60 جنية فيها 3500 غطاء وهو بيبقى غطاء قزوزة بتاع الحاجة الساقعة رشينه بلون ( أخضر _ أحمر ..... زى ما انتا عاوز حسب اللون اللى انتا عاوزه وكل ازايز الشعبى سواء ( السقارة الكبير اللى هى ازازة الشعبى الكبير اللى بيتعبى فيعا نصف لتر من الفنيك أو البريل الصغير اللى هى ازازة الشعبى الصغير اللى بيتعبى فيها تلت لتر من الفنيك كلها بتبقى ازايز بيرة مغسولة بيخدوها بتوع الإزاز المستعمل ويغسلوها تانى ويعبوها فى شكاير تانى 
ويبعوها بسعر رخيص 
وبالن

وعامة كل شارع الجامع الأحمر كله بتوع زجاج مستعمل 
ودية صور الإزاز الشعبى:*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (2 أبريل 2008)

________________ بالنسبة للإستيكر اللى هنلصقه على إزازة السوبر وإزازة الشعبى ____

*طبعا ده هيرجع ليك انتا وما تفضله من خامات للإستيكر وتكلفته ومقاسه على الإزازة كل هذا بيختلف من شخص إلى أخر حسب ما تفضل وما ستكلف ولكنى سأعطى لك نموذج عن إستيكرات لشركات لناس أصدقائى ساهمت معهم فى تصميم وشكل الإستيكر 
بالنسبة لإستيكر السوبر :
أنا عملته مقاسه 5 سم فى 9  سم واديتله طبقة يو فى عليه علشان يلمع والتصميم والتعديل مجانا كل مرة تطبع فيها أى كمية انتا عايزها على الشركة نفسها لإنها شركة تصميم وطباعة 
وعموما انا بعمل الألف عندهم حتى لو هعدل أو هغير فى التصميم كل مرة لإن التصميم مجانا زى ما قلتلك بطبع الألف عندهم ب 29 جنية واستيكر السوبر الكبير انا بعمله زى استيكر السوبر الصغير نفس المقاس ونفس الشكل ولكن التعديل بيبقى فى كتابة حجم العبوة والسعر 
وصور إستيكر السوبر هى *
















*وبالنسبة لإستيكر الشعبى :*
*أنا عملته مقاسه 7 سم فى 10 سم واديتله طبقة يو فى عليه علشان يلمع وعموما انا بعمل الألف عندهم حتى لو هغير أو هعدل فى التصميم كل مرة لإن التصميم مجانا زى ما قلتلك بطبع الألف ب 40 جنية *
وصور إستيكر الشعبى هى :


----------



## مزمل معتصم ايوب (2 أبريل 2008)

_شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذةالمعلومات الشيقئ جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## على منصورى (3 أبريل 2008)

موضوع مفيد لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوطارق المقدسي (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك واذا بالامكان صورة الخلاط


----------



## محمد العدوى (4 أبريل 2008)

يا عم ممدوح فكر شوية فى منظف الحمام فلاش عاوزين نعمل زية وهو ماء نار فقط اى hclوبس ولا فية اضافات تانى الرجاء البحث فى هذا الموضوع واى واحد من الاخوة المهتميين بالمنظفات يكون عندة اى فكرة يا ريت ما يبخل ويكون كريم زيك كدة


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 أبريل 2008)

*______________________ بالنسبة للكراتين اللى هيتتعبى فيها العبوات __________________*
*طبعا انتا هتروح لأى مصنع كراتين عندك وهتاخد معاك 6 ازايز من السوبر او 24 ازازة من السوبر وكذلك من الشعبى يعنى 24 ازازة من السوبر الكبير و24 ازازة من السوبر الصغير و 24 ازازة من الشعبى الكبير و24 ازازة من الشعبى الصغير حسب ما هيقلك تجبله 6 ازايز من كل نوع او 24 من كل نوع علشان ياخد عليها مقاسات الكرتونة من طولها وارتفاعها وعرضها وطبعا خليه يراعى مقاس الغطاء اللى هيتركب فوق كل ازازة من كل نوع والأحسن انك تاخدله 24 ازازة علشان ياخد المقاسات مظبوطة ومبيبقاش فيه لقة فى الكرتونة ( وسع يعنى ) وطبعا خامات الكرتونة بتختلف حسب رغبتك انتا وتكلفتك للكرتونة *
*
انا عامة هقلك انا بعمل ايه :*
*
أولا : بالنسبة لكراتين السوبر اللى هيتعبى فيها ازايز الفنيك السوبر :*
*انا بعملها ورق اسمه ( ورق جرافت ) برة وجوة يعنى من برة الكرتونة ومن داخلها بعمله ورق جرافت لإن ده انظف ورق فى الكراتين يستحمل معاك والكرتونة بتبقى ناشفة مش طرية مخدومة يعنى وبعملها دوبل 5 رقات فوق بعض بس طبعا دية هتبقى مكلفة بس صدقنى ليها شكل جميل فى الأخر يميزك عن شركات كتير **
وبالنسبة لسعر الكرتونة بيوصل معاية ل...........
بالنسبة لكرتونة عبوات ازازة المانتا الكبيرة السوبر ال نصف لتر بتكلف 3.15 جنية 

بالنسبة لكرتونة عبوات ازازة المانتا الصغيرة السوبر ال ربع لتر بتكلف 2.15 جنية *

*ثانيا: بالنسبة لكراتين الشعبى اللى هيتعبى فيها ازايز الفنيك الشعبى :*

*انا بعملها ورق اسمه ( ورق جرافت ) برة بس لكن من جوة بعملها ورق عادى رخيص اسمه ( فلتو ) علشان يبقى الشكل الخارجى نظيف واللى جوة عادى علشان برده الكرتونة متفتحشى فى السعر ويبقى سعرها مناسب وبعملها سنجل عادية علشان التوفير يعنى 3 رقات فوق بعض *
*وبالنسبة لسعر الكرتونة بيوصل معاية ل...........

بالنسبة لكرتونة عبوات ازازة السقارة الكبيرالشعبى الكبير يعنى ال نصف لتر بتكلف 1.40 جنية 

بالنسبة لكرتونة عبوات ازازة البريل الصغيرالشعبى الصغير يعنى ال التلت لتر بتكلف 1.10 جنية *

أما بالنسبة للرسمة اللى بتبقى على الكرتونة من برة فدية مصنع الكراتين اللى هتتعامل معاه هو اللى هيقلك اذا كان بيشتغل بسرلات ( شبلونة يعنى ) أو بيشتغل بزنكات وأفلام 
*طيب انا هأعطيكم صورة لكراتين سوبر وشعبى :**كراتين السوبر الكبير المشار إليها بالسهم اللى لونه أخضر وكرتونة سوبر صغير مشار إليها بسهم أحمر وكراتين شعبى صغير مشار إليها بسهم لونه أصفر **
والصورة هى :*


----------



## aymanabdeen (8 أبريل 2008)

*عرض رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عرض رائع ودقيق
وشكرا لمجهودك الغير عادي:77:

وممكن تكمل جميلك وتقول لنا

الشركات المصنعة للكراتين عناوينها أين أجدها ؟

وهل الأستيكر ذاتى اللصق ام يستعمل غراء للصق
وما هي أسعاره وعناوين الشركات أين أجدها ؟

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## aymanabdeen (9 أبريل 2008)

نأسف لا يمكنك استخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل 30 مشاركة لديك الأن 8 مشاركة :8:


----------



## محمد العدوى (10 أبريل 2008)

يا حج ممدوح رد على من فضلك على موضوع الفلاش وحطة فى دماغك


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (16 أبريل 2008)

*__________ دلوقتى هنتكلم على جراكن ال 4 لتر اللى بنسوقها لمحلات المبيدات والبذور وبرده بنسوقها لعيادات ومحلات الأدوية البطرية علشان بيدوها لبتوع المزارع وهنتكلم عن كده إن شاء الله بالتفصيل بعد كده ___________**
أولا : بالنسبة لشكل الجركن وسعره :
هو جركن بيسع 5 لتر بس احنا بنعبيه 4 لتر علشان التكلفة فى الأخر : وده الشكل المتبع اللى مشيت عليه كل الشركات 
وبالنسبة لخامة الجركن :
فيه منه درجة أولى فى الخامة ودرجة تانية ( عامة كل الشركات شغالة على الدرجة التانية ) علشان معظم جراكن الدرجة التانية وخاصة اللون الأسمر والأزرق منها قريب جدا فى نقاءه من الدرجة الأولى 
هنتكلم على أسعار الدرجة التانية حسب ألوانتها 
الجركن اللى لونه أسمر 1.20 جنيه 
الجركن اللى لونه أزرق 1.40 جنيه
الجركن اللى لونه أصفر 1.5 جنيه 
الجركن اللى لونه أبيض 1.5 جنيه 
ولو هيطبعلك عليه هو طباعة عادية هتعملك التصميم برة عند اى شركة او هو اللى هيعملهولك وتنزله عى كلك فى الأخر ويطبعلك بيه زى ما هوريلك فى الصور الجراكن اللى طباعة عادية مش استيكر وعامة هو بيدخلك الطباعة مجانا فى الجركن بس لون واحد الطباعة اما لو عايز 2 لون فى الطباعة هيزودلك على الجركن 4 ساغ ثمن الطباعة 
ولو عايز رآيى الإستيكر اشيك 
ودية صورة لجركن عليها طباعة عادية 2 لون :*


----------



## aymanabdeen (16 أبريل 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (17 أبريل 2008)

________________ بالنسبة للإستيكر اللى هنلصقه على الجركن 4 لتر ____
طبعا ده هيرجع ليك انتا وما تفضله من خامات للإستيكر وتكلفته ومقاسه على الجركن كل هذا بيختلف من شخص إلى أخر حسب ما تفضل وما ستكلف ولكنى سأعطى لك نموذج عن إستيكرات لشركات لناس أصدقائى ساهمت معهم فى تصميم وشكل الإستيكر 
أنا عملته مقاسه 9.5 سم  فى 14.5 سم واديتله طبقة يو فى عليه علشان يلمع والتصميم والتعديل مجانا كل مرة تطبع فيها أى كمية انتا عايزها على الشركة نفسها لإنها شركة تصميم وطباعة 
وعموما انا بعمل الألف عندهم حتى لو هعدل أو هغير فى التصميم كل مرة لإن التصميم مجانا زى ما قلتلك بطبع الألف عندهم ب 83 جنية 
وصورة الإستيكر هى :






*ودية صور لجركن 4 لتر عليه استيكر :*















*______________________ بالنسبة للكراتين اللى هيتتعبى فيها عبوات الجراكن 4 لتر __________________*
*طبعا انتا هتروح لأى مصنع كراتين عندك وهتاخد معاك 6 جراكن ( الكرتونة هيبقى فيها 6 جركن ) فخد معاك ال 6 جراكن علشان ياخد عليها مقاسات الكرتونة من طولها وارتفاعها وعرضها لإنه ممكن يقولك هاتلى 3 جراكن بس اقيسلك عليهم الكرتونة لكن الأفضل تقيس على ال 6 جراكن علشان ميبقاش فيه ( لقة فى الكرتونة ) وسع يعنى وطبعا خامات الكرتونة بتختلف حسب رغبتك انتا وتكلفتك للكرتونة *

*انا عامة هقلك انا بعمل ايه وشركات كتيرة بتعمل ايه *

*انا بعملها ورق اسمه ( ورق جرافت ) برة وجوة يعنى من برة الكرتونة ومن داخلها بعمله ورق جرافت لإن ده انظف ورق فى الكراتين يستحمل معاك والكرتونة بتبقى ناشفة مش طرية مخدومة يعنى وبعملها سنجل عادية يعنى 3 رقات فوق بعض علشان الكرتونة تستحمل وفى نفس الوقت توفر وتبقى رخيصة 
وبالنسبة لسعر الكرتونة بيوصل معاية ل 2.5 جنية الكرتونة *


----------



## على القصاص (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا باش مهندس


----------



## م اليكس (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يكون موضوعك خير لمن يحتاجه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (27 أبريل 2008)

ارجو استكمال الشرح ا/ممدوح


----------



## haadi (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع يستحق القراءه


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

موضوع جيد واجرك انشاء الله عظيم


----------



## اللى ميتسمى (3 مايو 2008)

والله تستاهل بوسة


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (4 مايو 2008)

*:33: فيه ملحوظة مهمة يا إخوانا أنا نسيت أذكرها لكم طبعا أكيد الكل عارفها بس هأذكرها لكم من باب التذكير بها 
وهى : ان رخصتك بتاعة المصنع اللى هتطلعها بتطلعها لو انتا أول مرة هتفتح مصنع فى مجالنا ده :
باسم : خلط وتعبئة وتوزيع المنظفات الصناعية والمطهرات 
اما لو انتا فاتح مصنع تانى فى أى مجال تانى وعايز تشتغل فى مجالنا ده ( تزود نشاطك ) بتضيف تقريبا فى الرخصة النشاط الزيادة اللى هو بتاعنا اللى بنتكلم عليه او بتعدل تقريبا الرخصة انا مش متذكر صراحة 
وبنكتب خلط وتعبئة وتوزيع المنظفات الصناعية والمطهرات دية علشان ترخيص المصنع وابعد عن ان انتا تضيف كلمة تصنيع فى الرخصة لإنك كده هتوقفها مش هتطلع ليك لإن اللى بيضيف كلمة تصنيع ويكتب فى الرخصة : خلط وتعبئة وتصنيع المنظفات الصناعية والمطهرات ده بيكتب كده ليه علشان يطلع السجل الصناعى فعلشان يطلعلك سجل صناعى لازم تكتب كلمة تصنيع وطبعا السجل الصناعى طلوعه صعب ومواويله كتيرة واش فى طلوعه شغلانة واش فى واش وبعدين السجل الصناعى عايز المناطق الصناعية غير المناطق الصناعية صعب يطلع لإنه عايز تصريح للأرض نفسها اللى هيقام عليها المصنع أما المصانع اللى فى المبانى وغيرها مش بيطلع ليهم سجل صناعى وخاصة فى الأيام دية إلا بقى اللى بيعرف يسلك نفسه ويدفع وليه واسطة طبعا انتم فاهمين كلامى 
كان زمان السجل الصناعى سهل اى حد بيطلعه فى التمنينات 
وعامة عايز اقولك على حاجة السجل الصناعى ملوش لازمة فى شغلنا غير فى حاجة واحدة اما اجى اتكلم على الخامات اللى هنجبها من الكوك نبقى نذكر فوائده 
وتلات تربع الشركات اللى شغالة فى مجالنا ده شغالة من غير سجل صناعى وشركات كبيرة وليها اسمها فى السوق اهم حاجة انه يكون معاك رخصة المصنع والسجل التجارى والبطاقة الضريبية لإن مشاكلك كلها مش مع السجل الصناعى مشاكلك بتبقى مع بتوع البيئة ومباحث التموين لو منتجك مغشوش فى السوق كله ماية مثلا ومرسب تاريخ صلاحيته انتهت حاجات زى كده ممعكشى سجل تجارى مثلا وحاجات زى كده مش مرخص المصنع اما كونك فاتح فى الأرياف فى المدن فى شارع فى حارة فى وسط مجمعات سكنية عادى طالما مرخص خلاص ومنتجاتك سليمة خلاص مفيش اى مشكلة هتقابلك
وبعدين معظم المصانع والشركات دلوقتى فى مجالنا او فى اى مجال تانى من اللى شغالين فى المدن وسط المجمعات السكنية شغالين عادى بقالهم سنين ومن غير سجل صناعى وانتا خبير بكده وشايف ان المصانع كترت دلوقتى داخل المدن وفى الشوارع والحوارى وسط السكان 

وانتا لما تشتغل فى مجالنا ده ان شاء الله هتشوف بنفسك شركات معدودة على الأصابع اللى معاها سجل صناعى زى شركة العالمية للمنظفات ( فنيك العاشر ) وزى شركة النيل للأدوية ( فنيك عابدين ) وزى شركة الجمهورية وزى شركة السلام وكام شركة كمان مش كتير لما تروح تشترى خامات إن شاء الله من الكوك هتشوف بنفسك وهتعرف انهم معدودين على الأصابع وهتلاقى معظم الشركات التانية بتاخد من الشركة من غير سجلات صناعية لما نيجى نتكلم عن شراء الخامات هنفصل فى المسألة دية 
أهم حاجة بس اللى عايزك تعمله انك لما تعمل بطاقة ضريبية تكتب فيها كلمة تصنيع منظفات صناعية ودية سهلة عادى مفهاش مشاكل ولو عندك بطاقة ضريبية بتاعة مجال تانى ضيف فيها بس كلمة وتصنيع منظفات صناعية بدل اما تطلع واحدة تانية ضيف فيها بس كلمة وتصنيع منظفات صناعية 



يتبع إن شاء الله *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (4 مايو 2008)

*وفيه نقطة برده أسف نسيت أذكرها وهى :
أهم حاجة المكان اللى هتشتغل فيه ( المصنع يعنى ) الحاجات الأساسية إنك تكون :
1 _موفر مصادر للتهوية الطبيعية اللازمة بإنك تركب شفاط الشفاط ده يرد لبرة علشان يطرد شوية الهواء اللى وقت التصنيع لبرة عامة متقلقش الفنيك مبتبقاش ريحته جامدة لإن احنا بنصبن الأول وبمجرد ما يبرد صابون الفنيك شوية بتبقى الريحة وقتها بس وخلاص فعادى بالنسبة للى شغال عادى لكن انا بكلمك علشان خاطر محدش من بتوع البيئة الأمن الصناعى أى جهة من الجهات اللى بتجيلك تتلككلك وعلشان كمان ده بيبقى مطلوب فى الرخصة 
وعامة انتا ممكن تجبلك شفاط مستعمل يعمله حوالى 400 جنية مبيبقاش كبير عادى بس قوة الشفط بتاعته كبيرة هأقولك زى ايه لو عايز تشوفه زى اللى بيبقى متركب فى أى فرن ( مخبز عيش ) بتلاقى الفرن كله مفهوش غير شفاط واحد بس بتلاقية مغطى نسبة كبيرة من الفرن عامة انا مركبتوش لإنى والحمد لله رخصتى عدت ومركزوش معاية على مسألة الشفاط بس برده اعمله انتا مش عارف الظروف ايه انا عامة هاركب واحد قريب إن شاء الله .
2 _ موفروسائل إطفاء الحريق اللازمة يعنى تجبلك طفاية حريق علشان تعدى من إجراءات الأمن الصناعى ورخصتك تطلع واهى كويسة تنفع وقت اللزوم مش خسارة فيها الفلوسه فمشى نفسك فى الحاجات دية علشان تخلص رخصتك بسرعة .*


يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 مايو 2008)

*تلبية لطلب أحد إخوانا فى المنتدى كان قد دار معه حديث على الهوت ميل وطلب منى أن أذكر أسماء مصانع عبوات البلاستيك ، ومصانع الكرتون ، وشركات التصميم والطباعة ولما سألته ما هى الفائدة من ذكر أسماء هذه المصانع وهى فى محافظة الغربية فهى لا تفيد إلا من هم داخل المحافظة أو من هم أقرب إليها ممن لايوجد عندهم مصانع للبلاستيك مثلا أو الأسعار مرتفعة عندهم فقال لى لهذا السبب ولسبب آخر وهو أنه قد يكون معنا أحد الأعضاء من هذه المحافظة ولم يتم له عمل مشروع من قبل ويريد أن يبدأ فى هذا المشروع فبدل ما يتخبط هنا وهناك فيكون سهل عليه أن يستفيد من إرشاد غيره ممن كان لهم تجارب مع هذه المصانع .
وتلبية لطلب أخى فسأذكر أسماء وتليفونات هذه المصانع وإشارة بسيطة إلى عناوينهم لإنه من الصعب ذكر كل عنوان لكل مصنع هذا أمر يطول وبالتليفون تستطيع الحصول على العنوان إن شاء الله تعالى 
بالنسبة لمصانع عبوات البلاستيك فى محافظة الغربية أنا لن أذكرها كلها لإنهم كثيرون ومش هتعجبك أسعارهم وهيفرضوا عليك كميات كبيرة ممكن 10000 عبوة من النوع الواحد ولكن سأذكر من سترتاح معهم فى المعاملة والأسعار إن شاء الله تعالى وممكن تاخد منهم من أول 200 جركن لو عايز ومش هيفرق كتير فى السعر عما لو خدت كميات كبيرة :
1 _ 
**طبعا المجال ده مش مجال انى اذكرلك مميزات الجراكن وايه الفرق بين الخامة البيور والدرجة الصينى والصبغة وطريقة النفخ والحقن لإن ده عايز وقت طويل عامة الناس دول ناس محترمة وأسعارهم كويسة وحاجتهم نظيفة وبيقبلوا اى مرتجع فاتعامل مع اى حد فيهم وانتا مطمئن ووالله معاملتهم كويسة عن مصانع تانية كبيرة وأسعارهم أرخص . 



يتبع إن شاء الله [/size]*[/color]


----------



## شريف بحر (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## أووثلاثة (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا بس ممكن توضحلي استخدامات الفينيك أو أسمه العلمي


----------



## بلدي (7 مايو 2008)

إن شاء الله


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (8 مايو 2008)

*بالنسبة لشراء الخامات اللازمة للتصنيع :*
*ف

1 _ قطفة الفينول
2 _ زيت الكريزوت
وحاجة ثالثة بنجبها من هناك بس مش بنجبها إلا لما يكون مفيش قطفة فى الشركة لإن ساعات بيبقى فيه أيام فى السنة بيبقى مفيش قطفة فى الشركة فبنجيب خامة تانية مع الكريزوت اسمها زيت نفتلين ونصنع منها القطفة وهنبقى نتكلم عن القطفة المصنعة بالتفصيل والمواد الداخلة فى تصنيعها 
فالخامات دية اللى احنا قلنا عليها ( قطفة الفينول _ زيت الكريزوت _ زيت النفتالين )
فالنفتالين والفينولات وزيوت الكريزوت المنتجات دية ومنتجات وزيوت أخرى بتبقى ناتجة عن تقطير قطران الفحم الحجرى فى درجات حرارة عالية
فالقطران ده بيطلع منه كمية مواد بيطلع منه حوالى 15 مادة والقطران ده اللى احنا قلنا عليه اللى هو بيبقى ناتج عن تقطير فحم الكوك والقطران فى الحقيقة مخلوط من أكثر من 200 مركب كيماوى وكل مادة بتطلع من القطران بيسموها باسم أعلى نوع فيها من المواد الداخلة فيها
فمثلا قطفة الفينول اللى احنا هنجيبها من الشركة أعلى حاجة فيها ايه الفينول علشان كده سموها قطفة فينول أنما هى فيها كذا حاجة فيها بتاع 7 أو 8 حاجات
والقطفة دية عبارة عن هقولك زمان كنا بناخد حاجة اسمها نظرية التقطير الإتلافى للفحم الحجرى لما كنا بنجيب الفحم الحجرى فى المعمل ونولع عليه يطلع منه غاز اسمه غاز الميثان وغاز الميثان مصاحب لمادة اسمها القطران زى البترول بالضبط
فياخدها يعملها عملية تقطير زى البترول نفس الفكرة بالضبط ويطلع منها عدة منتجات أعلاها الفينول وحاجة اسمها نفتلين وحاجة اسمها كريزوت وكذا مواد كيميائية أخرى بتبقى عايزة مصانع خاصة انها تشتغل فيها يطلعوا منها الفينول لوحده ويطلعوا حاجات تانية كتيرة بقى شغلانة ثانية مش تبعنا
وعلى فكرة نسبة الفينول اللى فى القطفة لا تقل عن 25 % ولذلك هى غنية بالفينول + المواد الكيميائية الآخرى
فالقطفة بتاعة الشركة فيها فينول وهو المادة الفعالة فى القطفة وفيها كيروزوت وفيها نفتلين وفيها كذا حاجة فيها مواد كثير سامة تقضى على الجراثيم والميكروبات ولذلك القطفة هى المادة المطهرة فى الفنيك*


----------



## aymanabdeen (12 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

شاكرين لمجهودكم الرائع
والذي يستحق التقدير

ونسألكم سؤالا 

هل يوجد مصانع كراتين وشركات طباعة في القاهرة الكبري ؟

لان طنطا بعيدة عني وتكلفة النقل ليست بسيطة 

والسؤال الاخير

عن تكلفة السجل التجارى والتراخيص والبطاقة الضريبية


وشكرا


----------



## ارماجيدون (14 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدداً ياطيب


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (15 مايو 2008)

*تلبية لطلب أخ معانا فى المنتدى طلب منى توضيح البيانات اللى على الإستيكرات واللى على الكراتين وكان وجهة نظره إن ممكن يكون حد معانا جديد وعاوز يعمل المشروع ده وعاوز يعرف ايه اللى بينكتب على استيكر إزازة الفنيك السوبر واللى بينكتب على إزازة الفنيك الشعبى وعلى الجراكن وعلى الكراتين السوبر والشعبى من بيانات *

*بالنسبة لبيانات إستيكر إزازة الفنيك السوبر :*







*ده استيكر لإزازة السوبر الكبير وبالنسبة لمقاسه زى ما انتا عاوز تعمله على الإزازة ده مقاسه 5 سم فى 9 سم وهو هو اللى هتعمله على ازازة السوبر الصغير بس هتغير بدل ما تكتب السعر 500 قرش للمستهلك هتكتب 300 قرش للمستهلك وبدل ما تكتب 500 مللى عند التعبئة بتكتب 250 مللى 
وطبعا ده تصميم لشركة يعنى انتا هتغير فى الشكل والألوان ونوع الخط وكده وشكل الجمجمة هتصمم من جديد بس أهم شىء تقرب من شكل فنيك العاشر المشهور اللى فى السوق ده بيسهلك بيعه بيدى للعميل ثقة ان المنتج ده نظيف زى العاشر وبيميزك عن الفنيك الشعبى فى أشكاله المعروفة فى السوق 

هوريلك برده تصميم تانى سوبر لشركة من الشركات عامل السوبر الصغير 5 سم فى 9 سم والسوبر الكبير 7 سم فى 9 سم *











*بالنسبة لبيانات استيكر ازازة الفنيك الشعبى :*






*ده استيكر لإزازة الشعبى الكبير وبالنسبة لمقاسه زى ما انتا عاوز تعمله على الإزازة ده مقاسه 7 سم فى 10 سم وهو هو اللى هتعمله على ازازة الشعبى الصغير بس هتغير بدل ما تكتب السعر 2.5 جنية للمستهلك هتكتب 2 جنية للمستهلك وبدل ما تكتب العبوة 500 مللى تقريبا هتكتب العبوة 300 مللى تقريبا وفى تصميم الشعبى اعمل اى شكل انتا تحبه ميز نفسك عن الشركات فى السوق خاصة لما تكون جديد *

*بالنسبة لبيانات الإستيكر اللى هنلصقه على الجركن اللى بيسع 4 لتر :*







*ده استيكر لجركن الفنيك اللى بيسع 4 لتر اللى هتعبيه فنيك سوبر أو شعبى براحتك وطبعا مقاسه مش هيفيدك فى شىء لإن الجركن بيختلف فى شكله من مصنع لآخر حسب شكل الإسطمبة اللى عندهم واللى شغالين عليها لإن فيه من الجراكن كذا شكل*


*بالنسبة للبيانات اللى بتبقى على كرتونة الفنيك السوبر الكبير وكرتونة الفنيك السوبر الصغير :*











*بالنسبة للبيانات اللى بتبقى على كرتونة الشعبى الكبير وكرتونة الشعبى الصغير :*







*يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى*


----------



## mohamednady (22 مايو 2008)

*الاخ الكريم ممدوح الجيار*
بعد التحية 
*ارجوا منك التحدث عن الخلاطة ما هو شكلها وكيفية استخدامها ومن يقوم بتصنيعها *
ث*انيا: هل يمكن تعبئة الفنيك فى عبوات من البلاستك ام انها تتفاعل معه؟*
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (5 يوليو 2008)

موضوع هايل ومشكور عليه أخى الكريم


----------



## ابو اسراء (6 يوليو 2008)

*شكراً على الجهد العظيم*

أخي كان لفظة الفنيك هي محلية في مصر فقط؟ هل يمكن أن تخبرني ما هو الفنيك و هل له أسماء أخرى يعرف بها، و ما هي استخداماته؟
و شكراً


----------



## محمد العدوى (10 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم يا ممدوح*

عايزين نعرف منك طريقة عمل الفنيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (11 يوليو 2008)

*وبالنسبة لزيت الكريزوت احنا قلنا كل المواد دية بتطلع من تقطير قطران الفحم الحجرى ولو دخلت على موقع الشركة وضغطت على كلمة المنتجات والخدمات اللى فى أعلى الصفحة هتعرف المنتجات اللى بتطلع من تقطير القطران عامة واللى بتكون منتج نهائى صالح للبيع 
وهتلاقى المواد الداخلة فى تركيب زيت الكريزوت 
وبالنسبة لزيت النفتالين بيبقى عبارة عن القطفة كلها اللى بتطلع من تقطير القطران بتبقى كلها نفتلين بتبقى حوالى 90% أو 95% نسبة النفتالين فيها ويخش عمود من عمود التقطير يطلع النفتلين ده اللى هو الخام اللى هو عبارة عن زيت نفتالين 
وطبعا احنا مش بنجيب النفتالين المتبلور لإن المتبلور ده اللى هو النفتلين البلى بيبقى مر بكذا مرحلة لإن ده لو استخدمناه ممكن يرسب تحت فى قلب القطفة اللى هنصنعها لإن ده متبلور مر بكذا مرحلة اما احنا بنجيب الزيت لإنه بيدوب بسرعة فميرسبش معانا بس لازم برده ندوبه كويس علشان ميرسبش برده فى قلب القطفة المصنعة 
وطبعا زيت النفتلين زى ما قلنا ان احنا مش بنجيبه إلا لما يكون مفيش قطفة فى الشركة لإن ساعات بيبقى فيه أيام فى السنة بيبقى مفيش قطفة فى الشركة فبنجيب زيت النفتلين مع الكريزوت ونجيب فينول من برة من اى شركة كيماويات ونصنع احنا القطفة وهنبقى نتكلم عن القطفة المصنعة بالتفصيل والمواد الداخلة فى تصنيعها *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (11 يوليو 2008)

*يبقى اذن هنجيب من الشركة حاجتين :
1 _ قطفة فينول 
2 _ زيت كريزوت
والحاجات دية كلها على مستوى الشرق الأوسط مش موجودة غير فى شركة الكوك فالشرق الأوسط كله مفهوش غير شركة الكوك هو ده المصنع الوحيد اللى فى مصر وفى الشرق الأوسط اللى شغال فى تقطير الفحم ( بينتج فحم ) وده على حسب ما سمعت والله أعلم 
أما فى دول أجنبية كتير هتلاقى فيها الكلام ده روسيا فيها _ بولندا فيها الدول اللى هى عندها مصانع تقطير الفحم ( بتنتج فحم ) فتلاقى عندها الحاجات دية 
وعامة لو واحد فى دولة عربية وعاوز يعمل الموضوع ده ( تصنيع الفنيك ) ممكن يتصل بشركة الكوك ويشوف ممكن يكون عنده فى بلده مستوردين من شركة الكوك فممكن يتصل بشركة الكوك ويشوف ممكن يدلوه على مستوردين عنده ولا حاجة ياخد منهم خامات الفنيك اللى بتيجى من شركة الكوك .*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 يوليو 2008)

*يبقى اللى احنا قلنا عليه هنجيبه من شركة الكوك حاجتين :
1 _ قطفة فينول 
2 _ زيت كيروزوت*

*طيب هنجيب أد إيه وإيه الإجراءات اللى هنعملها علشان نصرف الخامتين دول من الشركة *

*الأصل إنهم مبيدوش خامات إلا للى معاه بطاقة ضريبية ومعاه سجل صناعى 
فمعاك سجل صناعى تصرف رسمى من الشركة وبالسعر الرسمى اللى بتطلع بيه الشركة *

*فخامة زى قطفة الفينول مبتطلعش رسمى من الشركة إلا بالسجل الصناعى *

*فإنتا لو معاك سجل صناعى بيبقى معمولك دفتر هناك عندهم صفحة ليك عندهم مثبت فيها رقم السجل بتاعك وكل حاجة لإنك بتودى هناك السجل التجارى بتاعك وصورة من البطاقة الضريبية والسجل الصناعى والحاجات دية كلها بحيث انها تتثبت أرقامها على الكمبيوتر عندهم يعنى تتسجل عند جهاز المبيعات بحيث إن يبقى ليك حصة خامات على طول عندهم مع كل إنتاج 
فكل سجل صناعى بيبقى ليه حصة هناك فى الشركة *

*ولكن أبشر معظم الشركات اللى شغالة فى مجالنا ده مش عاملة سجل صناعى 80 % من الشركات بتصرف قطفة الفينول من الشركة ومعهاش سجل صناعى 
إذن هناك بدائل للسجل الصناعى هنتكلم على الموضوع ده بالتفصيل إن شاء الله تعالى *

*أما بالنسبة للكيروزوت *
*فإنتا بتجيب البطاقة الضريبية بتاعتك عادى بس أهم حاجة تبقى ضايف فيها زى ما قلتلك قبل كده كلمة وتصنيع منظفات صناعية ودية سهلة عادى مفهاش مشاكل سواء كنت عامل بطاقة جديدة من الأول أو انتا فاتح نشاط تانى خالص غير النشاط بتاعنا ده وبعدين لما جيت تشتغل فى مشروعنا ده فاحتاجوا منك البطاقة الضريبية بالنشاط الجديد فبدل اما تطلع بطاقة جديدة لأ فى بطاقتك القديمة بس ضيف بس كلمة وتصنيع منظفات صناعية 
فهتجيب معاك صورة الإقرار الضريبى اللى مثبت فيه المنظفات طالما مكتوب فيه الكلام ده يبقى هتجيب معاك أصل الإقرار الضريبى وصورة منه والبطاقة الضريبية وصورة منها وتثبتها هناك فى الشركة عند وحدة جهاز المبيعات على اساس انك تصرف بيها كيروزوت من الشركة رسمى بالسعر الرسمى للشركة اللى بيطلع بيه *


----------



## نسيبه احمد (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:56:
جزيت خيرا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ودمت زخرا لقبيلة المهندسين.


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (23 يوليو 2008)

*يبقى زى ما قلنا إن علشان تصرف قطفة فينول من الشركة فيه بدائل للسجل الصناعى زى ما قلتلك لإن معظم الشركات زى ما قلتلك مش عاملة سجل صناعى فبتاخد قطفة فينول بنفس الطريقة اللى هقلك عليها دلوقتى :
العمال اللى هناك فى شركة الكوك اللى شغالين فى جهاز المبيعات واللى شغالين فى وحدة الفنيك ووحدة مكتب التقطير اللى هى بتاعة القطفة بيبقى معاهم تفويضات من شركات كثيرة معاها سجل صناعى ومش شغالة فى الفنيك أو شغالة فى الفنيك وعندها وفر فى الخامات فمش محتاجة الحصص بتاعتها لإن شركة الكوك بتطلع كميات كبيرة من الخامات فى حصص كل الشركات اللى بتتعامل مع شركة الكوك من زمان بالسجلات الصناعية فبيبقى زى ما قلتلك يا إما عندهم وفر فى الخامات فمش محتاجين الحصص بتاعتهم يا إما مش شغالين فى المجال ده وعامل سجل صناعى للتجارة بيه 
المهم العمال اللى شغالين فى الكوك بيبقى معاهم تفويضات من الشركات دية فبيبقى معاهم البطاقة الضريبية والسجل الصناعى بتوع الشركات دية وياخدوا منهم تفويض لازم تفويض منهم باسم الشركة علشان يقدر يبعلهم بالتفويض ده الخامات اللى نازلة فى حصصهم على السجل الصناعى بتاعهم 

فإنتا بتروح تتفق مع حد من العمال دول من اللى معاهم سجلات صناعية وبطاقة ضريبية من شركات تانية ومعاهم تفويض منهم وإذن دفع وتتعامل معاهم مقابل العمولة اللى انتا هتديهالهم اللى هيقولولك عليها والنسبة اللى بيخدوها منك دية بتبقى على حسب سحبك إنتا منهم وبرده على حسب إنتاجهم هما ( إنتاج شركة الكوك من قطفة الفينول )
فأحيانا تروح يقولك والله النسبة النهاردة 3% وأحيانا تروح يقولك لأ ده النسبة 5% وأحيانا لأ النسبة 8% على حسب كمية القطفة الموجودة يعنى على حسب إنتاجهم من قطفة الفينول وأيضا على حسب سحب الشركات منها يعنى إنتا بتروح بتسحب وأنا والثانى والثالث فتبص تلاقى عليها سحب جامد المصنع مثلا بيطلع 80 طن فى اليوم أو 100 طن فى اليوم فتبص تلاقى ال 100 طن ممكن لو فيه سحب جامد على الساعة 12 الظهر يكونوا خلصانين وده طبعا بيبقى فى فترة الصيف اللى هى شهر 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ،9 دية فترة الطحن بقى فى الشغل 
وساعات النسبة ممكن توصل إلى 10% لما بيكون فيه ضغط جامد فى السحب على القطفة أو الإنتاج قليل *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 يوليو 2008)

*بس عامة النسبة عمرها ما تعدى ال 10 % اطمئن 
وسبحان الله تيجى تروح فى الشتاء أحيانا بتبقى لسه امبارح واخد 5 براميل قطفة يقولك لو عاوز 10 براميل خد وعليها 1 % بس 
وبرده فى الشتاء مش مقياس لإن ده كله متوقف على حجم سحب الشركات من القطفة وبرده على حسب إنتاجهم هما من القطفة 

فالقطفة اللى انتا هتاخدها دية بتبقى نازلة على بطاقة وسجل شركة من الشركات وبتاخد منك نسبة عليها زى ما قلنا نسبة على إجمالى مبلغ مشترياتك من القطفة فهو بيديك القطفة عن طريق التفويض وإذن الدفع اللى واخده من الشركات دية مقابل العمولة بينهم *


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (29 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء مساعدتى فى تصنيع الديتول


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (18 أغسطس 2008)

*يتبع إن شاء الله*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 أغسطس 2008)

*وطبعا فائدة معرفتك بالناس اللى هناك إنهم بيبقى معاهم زى ما قلنا حصص شركات تانية بالتفويض وإذن الدفع اللى واخدينهم منهم مقابل العمولة بينهم .
فممكن الناس دول ينفعوك إنك لو مقدرتش تيجى فى اليوم ده بتاع صرف الخامات ممكن يشيلو لك نصيبك لإن زى ما قلنا بيبقى معاهم حصص بتاعة شركات تانية .
وعلى فكرة نسبة توفر القطفة فى شركة الكوك دلوقتى أحسن من الأول يعنى أحسن من السنوات اللى فاتت يعنى ممكن الناس دول اللى فى الكوك يوفرولك بتاع 4 أو 5 براميل ( طن يعنى من القطفة ) مش وحشين طبعا لو كل شهر يو فرولك مثلا 4 أو 5 براميل من القطفة ومعاهم برميلين كيروزوت مش وحش .*


----------



## محب يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك االله خيرا 
ولكن مطلوب الصيغ الكيمائية للمواد المستخدمة وشكرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (25 أغسطس 2008)

*وطبعا النسبة اللى احنا قلنا عليها قبل كده اللى بتتاخد منك على القطفة لو ممعكش سجل صناعى دية بتبقى نسبة على القطفة بس لإن الكريزوت زى ما قلنا قبل كده بيطلعلك سهل بالبطاقة الضريبية بعد إضافة كلمة تصنيع منظفات صناعية فيها مفهوش مشاكل حتى لو انتا مش عامل بطاقة ضريبية خالص ممكن ياخدوا منك نسبة بسيطة عليه ويطلعهولك مفيش مشاكل .
وعلى فكرة أنا أعرف واحد من البحيرة كان بيجيب كيروزوت بالبطاقة الضريبية أول ما راح شركة الكوك يعنى أول مرة راح فيها اداهم البطاقة الضريبية وأخدوا بياناتها وصورة منها وسجلوا بيانتها على الكمبيوتر عندهم وبعدين مرة واتنين كان بيتعامل بالبطاقة الضريبية تالت مرة راح خلاص العملية بقت عادى بقى ياخد من غير ما يشوفوا البطاقة وياخدوا بياناتها وهو كان لغى البطاقة بتاعته ووقفها من زمان من سنة 2004 ومازال بيسحب على اسمها يروح على البوابة يتصل باللى هو من طرفه من اللى اتعرف عليهم هناك فى الشركة يقوم يطلعله عند الحسابات ويصرفوله الكيروزوت عادى على البيانات القديمة للبطاقة بتاعته اللى متسجلة عندهم على الكمبيوتر والعملية بقت عادى فطالما أنت بقيت عميل عندهم واسمك هناك خلاص العملية بتمشى وممكن ميطلبوش منك البطاقة الضريبية من أصلها وممكن تبعت أى حد كمان مكانك يمضى مكانك العملية بتمشى مفيش مشاكل 
أهم حاجة زى ما قلتلك اتعرف على الناس اللى فى وحدة الفنيك والقطفة من العمال والمهندسين اللى هناك فى وحدة الفنيك وهما يسهلولك كل حاجة لإن زى ما قلنا بيبقى معاهم سجلات صناعية لشركات كتير وإذن تفويض من الشركات دية لصرف الخامات للى يعوز مقابل العمولة اللى هيخدوها منك .*


----------



## ابو نضال (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك االله خيرا


----------



## aymanabdeen (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

و كل سنة وانتم طيبيين بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم

و سؤالي الى المهندس ممدوح الجيار

هل نكتب فى البطاقة الضريبية عبارة

تصنيع منظفات صناعية
أم
تعبئة منظفات صناعية

كما ذكرتها فى أول الموضوع


وشكرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز ماذا تقصد بمادة الفنيك واين تستعمل


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 أكتوبر 2008)

aymanabdeen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> و كل سنة وانتم طيبيين بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
> 
> ...



عبارة تصنيع منظفات صناعية دية هتكتبها في البطاقة الضريبية علشان تصرف بيها الكيروزوت رسمي بسعر الشركة 
وممكن تسأل في الشركة الأول هل ممكن اصرف الكروزوت بالبطاقة الضريبية وهي مكتوب فيها خلط وتعبئة المنظفات الصناعية 
اظن ان الأمر عادي ومفهوش مشكلة لان بعد مرة واتنين ممكن تصرف الكروزوت من غير ما تاخد معاك البطاقة الضريبية هي بس اول مرة بتثبت بياناتها هناك علي الكمبيوتر وخلاص وبعد كده الامر عادي


----------



## aymanabdeen (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا للرد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانة

شكرا للرد

وجزاك الله كل خير عن موضوعك المفيد

:75:


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم اله الف خير


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله موضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## الأميررامي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فيما تستعمل هذه المادة


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

:56::56::56::56:ايه ياجماعه هو فين استاذ ممدوح وباقى تكمله الفنيك على فكره هو عباره عن ماده مطهره للارضيات


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (23 أكتوبر 2008)

إن شاء الله سأعاود تكلمه الموضوع بعد فتره لاسباب طارئه 

وجزاكم الله خيرا لاهتمامكم بالموضوع


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا ان يسجل كل من له خبره اومعرفة لكي يستفيد منها الاخرين


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عندي كثير من اسرار بعض المنتجات ولكني جديد في التعامل عبر المبيوتر لذلك انتظروني حتي اخذ خبرة التعامل عبر النت


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا بالاستاذ جمال الدين ونفعنا الله بالعلم النافع الذى يساعد من يكتسب رزق حلال فى الدنيا والاخره ونحن فى انتظارك انت والاستاذ ممدوح وارجو ان من الله ان يجمعنا جمعيا فى الفردوس الاعلى مع النبى صلى الله عليه والسلم


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده لتجهيز الفنيك مع انى حضرت القطفه من شركه الكوك وبدءت فى التصنيع بس تكلفه الفنيك طلعت عاليه وارجو كتابه الموضوع تانى بطريقه تصنيع القطفه وبدقهxxxxxx ارجو المتابعه معه او الوصل اليه لان هذا الموضوع شاغل تفكيرى وان لا احب الفشل ولا الياس

‎xxxxxxx‎
أخي نشكر لك جهدك ونذكرك أن الرد يكون من خلال الموضوع فقط
الإدارة‎‎


----------



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## الأميررامي (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكيميائين
ما هو الفينيك كمركب كيميائي ففي سوريا سألت ولم يجبني أحد عن الفينيك و الفونيا
أرجوالإفادة وشكرا


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انتو فين يا جماعه ارجو ان يكون مانع خير تحياتى لاستاذ ممدوح ولاستاذ جمال الدين


----------



## hany hady (18 مارس 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## بسارية (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ولكنى أريد معرفة ثمن الخلاط وأقل مساحة للمشروع ممكنة


----------



## امل سحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

كيف افعل مشاركتيفي هذالمنتدي


----------



## islamjo (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا (اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث . صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له ) ولكن يا اخي ارجو منك ومن كل الاخوة اللي بيقولوا علي افكار تصنيع انهم كمان يوضحوا هل في سهولة في التسويق ولا لا وكمان يعرفونا ايه هي مصادر التسويق وطرقه للمنتج ده . ملحوظة انا عندي فكرة كويسة عن تصنيع الزيوت سواء المحركات او الصناعية لو اي حد احتاج يعرف حاجة يمكن ربنا يكرمني واقدر افيده. لا الاه الا الله .


----------



## looking4zabest (31 مايو 2009)

الغالى المهندس ممدوح بقيت حاجة واحدة وانا عارف اننا بنتقل عليك-
الدراسة المالية والتسويقية 
حيث اننا تعلمنا التسويق وحسابات الارباح قبل البدء فى اى مشروع 
عاوز اعرف الطن هايكلفنى كام و هايتباع بكام وفين 
ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حساناتنا كلنا


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 يونيو 2009)

*طيب هنتكلم دلوقتى على سعر قطفة الفينول وسعر الكريزوت أما بالنسبة لسعر زيت النفتلين هنأخره دلوقتى لحد أما يجى دوره فى الكلام على القطفة المصنعة :

طبعا أول حاجة هتعملها انك تروح شركة الكوك اللى هى فى ( التبين ) حلوان معروفة الشركة مجرد ما تركب الدائرى بتاع السلام لو انتا جاى من الطريق الدائرى هتدخل من نفق السلام زى ما انتا طوالى من الدائرى لا يمين ولا شمال وتعدى المعادى هيقابلك كارفور زى ما انتا برده طوالى من على الدائرى هتلاقى عند دخلة المعادى من الدائرى طالعة تدخلك على 15 مايو ومن 15 مايو برده طوالى لا يمين ولا شمال هتوصل التبين اللى فى حلوان قول بس هناك عند جهاز 15 مايو قول انا عاوز اروح شركة الكوك اللى هى فى التبين

وفيه طريق تانى من الكورنيش طريق حلوان على طول من الكورنيش ومختصر بس ممنوع دخول النقل فيه
طبعا اعذرونى لإنى فى حكاية الوصف ضعيف جدا

المهم هتروح الشركة وتوصل عند البوابة الرئيسية قول انا عاوز ادخل وحدة القطران جوة او اسهلك اول ما توصل الشركة قول انا عاوز ادخل للمبيعات وانتا جوة متدخلش المبيعات ادخل الأول عند وحدة القطران عند الحاج رشدى او خيرى او يسرى اى حد من اللى شغالين قوله انا عاوز ادخل اقابل حد فى وحدة القطران من اللى شغالين فى فنيك الشركة اللى هو فنيك الكوك وهناك شوف مثلا اى حد من اللى اديتك اسمهم او اى حد يعجبك تانى واتفق معاه على الخامات والنسبة اللى هياخدها منك ومتديش أكتر من 10 % وممكن تتفاوض معاه فى النسبة

وحاول على قدر المستطاع انك تتعرف على كل اللى هناك وتكسبهم علشان فى يوم ملقتش ده تلاقى التانى او التالت او الرابع وهكذا

المهم طيب السعر الرسمى اللى بيطلع بيه قطفة الفينول من الشركة هو 5941 جنيه للطن يعنى البرميل ال 200 كيلو ب 1188 جنيه
وبالنسبة لو قالولك 10 % عليه يبقى البرميل ال 200 كيلو ب 1307 جنيه
وطبعا القطفة زى ما قلنا كده كده هتاخدها بالنسبة لإنها بتنصرف رسمى بالسجل الصناعى فقط فلازم تاخدها بالنسبة وزى ما قلتلك معظم الشركات على كده بتاخد القطفة من الكوك بالنسبة دية اللى هى ال 10 %

أما بالنسبة للكريزوت فلو معاك بطاقة ضريبية مكتوب فيها تعبئة او تصنيع منظفات صناعية يبقى هتاخد الكريزوت رسمى بسعر الشركة اللى هو 3190 جنية الطن يعنى البرميل ال 200 كيلو ب 638 جنيه
ممعكشى بطاقة ضريبية يبقى هتدفع عليه النسبة وهى ال 10 % يعنى البرميل ال 200 كيلو هيبقى ب 700 جنيه

طبعا زى ما قلتلك هتروح الأول هناك من غير العربية وبعدين تتعرف على الناس اللى هناك وتتفق معاهم وبعدين هما هيقولولك تعلالى يوم كذا وهات معاك براميل فاضية على قد اللى هتاخده
نقول مثلا لو انتا عاوز لسه تبدأ على قدك هتاخد معاك برميلين فاضيين اللى هى البراميل الصاج المقفولة بطبات زى اللى وريتهالك فى الصور قبل كده فى أول الموضوع واول ما توصل البوابة هتتصل باللى اتفقت معاه هيسيبلك التفويض بتاع القطفة او بتاع الكريزوت او التفويضين مع بعض لو ممعكش بطاقة ضريبية علشان تجيب الكريزوت بيها
المهم هتوزن البراميل فاضية وهى على العربية على الميزان البسكول اللى عندهم وبعدين تدخل مع اللى اتفقت معاه علشان تملىء القطفة والكريزوت فيهم
لو قولنا انك هتجيب أول مرة برميلين واحد قطفة والتانى كريزوت وهتدفع عليه النسبة لو ممعكش بطاقة ضريبية للكريزوت
يبقى برميل قطفة 200 كيلو بالنسبة 1307 جنيه
وبرميل كريزوت 200 كيلو بالنسبة 700 جنيه
ونقول كمان 20 جنيه للى هيملوا البراميل
يبقى هتجيب خامات من الكوك ب 2027 قول 2050 جنيه*​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 يونيو 2009)

*يبقى كده احنا اتكلمنا على الخامات اللى هتيجى من شركة الكوك

هنتكلم دلوقتى على باقى الخامات اللى هتشتريها من برة من شركات الكيماويات

___ هنجيب خامة اسمها قلفونية ده الأسم اللى بتيجى بيه من بلدها من الصين وليها اسم تانى ( رجينة )

وفيه منها نوعين موجود فى السوق :

1 _ قلفونية WW

2_ قلفونية WG

احنا هنجيب ال WW

وهقلك القلفونية دية بتيجى من ايه او متكونة من ايه عارف زيت التربنتيا اللى هو بيحصلوا عليه من أشجار الصنوبر لما بيجوا بيزيلو جزء من قشرة شجرة الصنوبر ويعملوا حز فى الجذع فيسيل منه سائل راتنجى يتجمد على هيئة كتلة لزجة تسمى بالتربنتينا ( TURPENTINE ) ولما يجوا يقطروا الأخير مع بخار الماء يتجمع زيت التربنتينا فى الوعاء المستقبل ويتبقى فى جهاز التقطير كتلة صلبة تسمى بالقلفونية
فالقلفونية هى خليط من أحماض وأهمها حمض الأبيتيك وللأملاح القلوية لهذه الأحماض تأثير سطحى نشيط ولذلك غالبا ما تستعمل القلفونية كمادة إضافية عند تحضير بعض أنواع الصابون اللتى لها قدرة كبيرة على تكوين الرغوة وكذلك بتستخدم كمستحلب فى إنتاج المطاط الصناعى وكذلك بتستخدم لإنتاج الطلاء وكذلك بتستخدم مع الشب لتغطية الورق بالغراء
وبرميل القلفونية ده بيبقى لونه فضى والقلفونية عبارة عن كتلة واحدة صلبة جواة وزنها 225 كيلو

ودية صور لبرميل قلفونية بعد ما تم فتحه بالدق عليه من برة بالمطرقة الكبيرة*

















*ودية صورة لقطعة قلفونية من البرميل *





​


----------



## أحمد رءوف (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا استاذ ممدوح بس انا كنت عايز اعرف لو هعمل مصنع صغير يكلف كام وكنت عايز اعرف برضو اسعار الخامات ايه؟ارجو من سيادتكم الافادة.


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده*​

يالاستاذ\ممدوح الجيار


----------



## نادروابنه (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أشيد بجهود المهندس ممدوح الجيار. فأشكرك عظيم الشكر على هذة المعلومات الرائعة. فأعتقد أنه نتيجة لخبرة كبيرة وأمل فى موضوعات أخرى بنفس الطريقة والشرح الوافى. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sakr_25 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذنا الفاضل ممدوح 
مشلاقى كلام أعبر بيه عن شكرى لمجهودك الرائع غير انى اقوللك جزاك الله خير .
معلش عندى سؤال أنا لوعايز أعمل المشروع ده ممكن تقولى أعمل كمية بسيطة إزاى يعنى لوعايز أعمل برميل 200لتر تجربة المقادير أيه والتكلفة كام ولما تتباع تتباع بكام يعنى الربح تقريبا كام ؟
وتقبل مرورى وتحمل أسئلتى وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى وربنا يكرمك بحج بيت الله الحرام ويتقبل منك صالح الأعمال ويجعلها خالصة لوجه الله وفى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .
أخوكم أبو مروه من القاهرة*


----------



## عمرو قطب ربيع (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو من الأخ المهندس ممدوح الجيار استكمال الموضوع حتى ينتهى وخصوصا عملية التصنيع الفعلية وبستفاضة كما عودتنا وألا تتأخر علينا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy55555 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو من الأخ المهندس ممدوح الجيار المحترم :استكمال الموضوع حتى ينتهى وخصوصا عملية التصنيع الفعلية وبستفاضة كما عودتنا وألا تتأخر علينا وجزاكم الله خيرا واضيف صوتى الى الاخوة اللذين طالبوك بالعودة للشرح طريقة عملية التصنيع ولك منى الف تحية *​


----------



## ahmedsakr74 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز
ممدوح الجيار 
انا من اسوان 
واود التواصل معك


----------



## دكتور إيهاب (27 يناير 2010)

ممتاز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mishow10 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## mishow10 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكر وتقدير على مجهودك ولى سؤال
*وهل الأستيكر ذاتى اللصق ام يستعمل غراء للصق الذى أنت بينتة فى الصور
وبخصوص الأزايز هل عندك فكرة أين أجدها فى الأسكندرية
وشكرا 
أرجو الرد
*


----------



## ام لين (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير اخي علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (18 فبراير 2010)

ما هو سعر الطن الخام عندكم وكيفية تنسيق الشراء من حضرتك


----------



## ك/درش (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fantom2006 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
يا اخى


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (22 فبراير 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العلم نورا يهدى كل ضال واجعل لصاحبه فيه احسن الاجر والثواب واجعله اللهم علما ينتفع بيه الى يوم القيامه واجعله لصاحبه صدقة جارية 
الى كل الاخوه الاعزاء الى من جر الله الحق على السنتهم جزاكم الله خيرا 
الى اخوا الاعزاء نرجوا ان نلتمس للاخ الكريم وندعوا الله له بالقبول السداد وان يتقبل الله منه صالح الاعمال
اخوكم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*2_ هنجيب شكارة صودا كاوية أو شكارتين اللى معروفة عند عوام الناس بالبطاس

وأفضل صودا تشتغل بيها الصودا القشور وأفضلها بتاعة القوات المسلحة المصرية المعروفة عند شركات الكيماويات بالشكارة الصفراء بتاعة القوات المسلحة بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات الوسيطة

وهذه صور ليها :












وطبعا زى ما انتم شايفين الصور ان تركيزها من 98 _ 99 %

والشكارة بيبقى وزنها 25 كيلو ب 85 جنية وهتلقيها عند شركات الكيماويات اللى انا ذكرتها عند الكلام على القلفونية

طيب لو ملقنهاش ممكن نجيب اى صودا قشور تركيزها يكون عالى هتلاقى فى السوق منها الصينى او الأردنى او السعودى أو اى نوع المهم تكون صودا قشور تركيزها يصل ل 98 % علشان تصبن معانا كويس عند عمل صابونة الفنيك
*​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*3_ هنجيب حوالى 3 كيلو مادة على شكل البودرة لونها ابيض وناعمة زى البودرة ودية مادة مش أساسية فى الفنيك
ولكن هنستخدمها فى بعض التضريبات وخاصة الفنيك السايل السوبر اللى بيتعبى فى جراكن 20 لتر وجمدانات 60 لتر فهنستخدمه كمادة مالئة متخنة للفنيك لرفع لزوجة الفنيك السائل
والمادة دية اسمها المعروفة بيه فى السوق هو :
(تايلوز) (tylose) واسمها العلمى هو هيدروكسى ايثيل سلليلوز"hydroxy ethyl cellulose"
وسعرها عندنا فى مصر45 جنيه للكيلو فى الشكارة ومنشأه إيطالى وفيه منه ألمانى الشكارة بيبقى مكتوب عليها "scmc" يعنى صوديوم كربوكسى ميثيل سلليلوز وده سعره عندنا 28 جنيه للكيلو فى الشكارة ومنشأه ألمانى

وهو بيشترى من شركات الكيماويات اللى احنا ذكرناها قبل كده فى الكلام على القلفونية *​


----------



## saher haz (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*4 _ هنجيب خامة هى أساسية فى بعض التضريبات وغير أساسية فى بعض التضريبات بس لازم تكون موجودة عندنا لإن فى الغالب بنخليها أساسية فى أغلب شغلنا وهذه الخامة هى ( فينول كريستال )( phenol crystal )

وهو بيأتى فى برميل وزنه 200 كيلو وفيه منه كذا منشأ فى السوق ألمانى ساسول وإيطالى وجنوب أفريقيا

إحنا هنجيب بتاع جنوب أفريقيا المنشأ أرخصهم وأنا صراحة جربته ممتاز جدا
وسعر الكيلو فى البرميل 10.5 جنية ( عشرة جنيهات ونصف ) يعنى البرميل يعمل 2100 جنية

وهو بيأتى من الشركات السابق ذكرها عند الكلام على القلفونية والصودا والتايلوز
انا طبعا بجيب بالبرميل أوفر وضمان انه مبرشم ومن بلده
وفيه فى القاهرة فى شارع الجيش شركات كتير بتبيع الفينول بالكيلو بس صراحة انا معرفشى منشأه اللى بيتباع سايب بالكيلو ولا سعره ولا إذا كان مضمون ولا لأ لإنى مجبتوش سايب بالكيلو قبل كده المهم ممكن تذهب إلى هناك وتسأل الشركات كلها اللى فى شارع الجيش وعلى رأسهم شركة مروان جروب اللى ذكرتها قبل كده وشركة سمير نيرول على ما سمعت إن حاجتهم مضمونة
وعندك برده الشركات التانية اللى انا ذكرتها زى اللى فى قويسنا واللى فى طنطا وغيرهم كتير وممكن انتا تلاقى شركات تانية فى محافظتك انتا دور واسأل
ومادة الفينول اللى بتبقى فى البرميل عبارة عن كريستال صغير على شكل سكر النبات

وبعد اما بتشتريه بيتم تسييحه آى تحويله من الحالة اللى عليها وهو كريستال صغير إلى سائل

وهنبقى نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل عند الكلام على طرق التصنيع


ودية صور لبرميل الفينول اللى منشأه جنوب أفريقيا:*
















​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*5_ هنجيب حوالى جمدانتين فاضيين ( فارغتين يعنى أقصد علشان نعبى فيهم الجاز الأبيض ) ونشترى فيهم جاز أبيض يعنى حوالى 120 لتر جاز ابيض هو لتر الجاز الأبيض ب 1.5 جنية من مصدره من كوبانية الجاز أو هتشتريه من أى دكان بقالة أو من أى مكان
المهم يكون جاز أبيض مش جاز مخلوط على سولار زى ما بيتغش*
​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*6_ هنجيب حوالى 1 كيلو من مادة تشبه حبات السكر بيضاء اللون اسمها بولى أكريمالي معروفة عند محلات الكيماويات باسم بولى

وهذه المادة بتستخدم فى الصابون السائل احيانا بتعطى عرق للصابون السائل فاحنا بنستخدمها هنا فى الفنيك علشان تعطى عرق للفنيك وتزود فى لزوجته

وهذه الخامة الكيلو فيها ب 35 جنيه
وهو بيأتى من شركات الكيماويات السابق ذكرها *
​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*7 _ هنجيب خامة اسمها
زيت محمض

وهو عبارة عن ايه زيت مرتفع الحموضة فهما فى الشركة هناك الزيت اللى مرتجع عندهم من الزيوت النقية اللى عندهم زى زيت بذرة القطن او الصويا مثلا اللى هو الغير نقى اللى هو الدرجة اللى بيقولوا عليها ثالثة بياخدوه ويوضع له نسبة صودا 1% او 1.5 % يعنى يتعمله عملية مسولاج فيبقى عبارة عن صابون يقوموا بعد كده حاطين عليه حامض كبرتيك مركز تركيز 98 % يقوم يدينى فى النهاية زيت مرتفع الحموضة اللى هو بيسموه زيت محمض عبارة عن ( مسولاج + حامض كبريتيك ) فيدينى فى النهاية زيت أسمر سائل قابل لنسبة بسيطة من التجمد فى الشتاء اما فى الصيف فبيبقى على حالته السائلة
والزيت ده بنشتريه من شركة اسكندرية للزيوت اللى فى كفر الزيات وبشتريه عادى من غير ورق ولا اجرائات اى اقصد من غير بطاقة ضريبية ولا سجل يعنى اى حد ممكن يشتريه من غير اى اجراءات

وسعر الكيلو 3.1 جنية ( ثلاثة جنيهات وعشرة قروش ) واى كمية انتا عايزها بيدوهالك حتى لو كيلو واحد

واحنا هنعوز كمية بسيطة منه حوالى 100 كيلو

_ وفيه كمان زيت تانى هنجيبه هو عبارة عن زيت بذرة قطن غير مهدرج يعنى غير صالح للإ ستخدام الآدمى بس مش هنجيبه من شركة اسكندرية للزيوت ده هنجيبه من معاصر زيت بذرة القطن وطبعا اسأل فى القرى والأرياف القريبة منك على معاصر زيت بذرة القطن

عامة انا بجيبه من معاصر فى بلدين فى المحلة فى الطريق الدائرى بتاعها ( بلد اسمها الجبرية _ وبلد اسمها عزبة راتب قريبة من الجبرية ) ودول اكبر بلدين تبع المحلة عندهم معاصر زيت بذرة قطن

اهم حاجة تجيب الزيت من عندهم نقى خالى من الشوائب لإن هما بيحطوه فى بيارة عندهم بير يعنى بعد اما يعصروا بذرة القطن بياخدوا الزيت ويحطوه فى بيارة ويسيبوه لمدة يومين علشان الرواسب اللى فيه تنزل تحت فى قاع البير فانتا لو رحت لأى معصرة شوف الأول لو الزيت بقاله كذا يوم فى البيارة خد من فوق الوش النقى اللى هو مش مرسب اما لو رحت ولقيت البيارة فيها شوية صغيرين غالبا متخدش منها لإن ده بيبقى فيه رواسب كتير حاول تاخد الزيت لما البيارة تكون عالية والزيت بقاله اكثر من يومين فيها علشان تضمن عدم الرواسب

المهم علشان مطولش عليكم زيت البذرة ده بنعوذه فى تضريبات السوبر بيتعمل منه فنيك غالى نعبيه فى ازايز وتركيزه بيبقى مقارب جدا لتركيز فنيك العاشر او فنيك عابدين وبيتعمل منه كمان فنيك سايب مركز بدرجاته

فالزيت ده بيبقى انفع للتضريبة اللى بيبقى فينولها عالى طبعا انا هشرح الكلام ده بالتفصيل

المهم الزيت ده هنعوذ منه 200 كيلو لإن احنا بناخد منه حاجات بسيطة
وسعر الكيلو حاليا 3.5 جنية لإن الأسعار مش ثابتة فى السوق بترجع لحسب سعر البذرة وانتاجها
*​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

*وبكده نكون إتكلمنا على المعدات والخامات اللى بنحتاجها فى تضريبات الفنيك المختلفة من سوبر سايب وشعبى سايب وسوبر معبأ وشعبى معبأ
_____________________________________

وهنبتدى إن شاء الله دلوقتى نتكلم على تضريبات الفنيك المختلفة سواء سوبر ( عالى التركيز ) أو شعبى ( مخفف التركيز ) أو وسط ( متوسط التركيز )
وسنذكر إن شاء الله التصنيع بالتفصيل مع رفع الصور لعمليات تصنيع تمت قبل ذلك

وأوعدكم ايضا إن بعد أما ينتهى الموضوع إنى أحاول أرفع لكم بعض تضريبات للفنيك مصورة فيديو*
​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك فشرحك اكثر من رائع واتمنى من جميع الاخوة ان تشرح بهذه البساطة والاستفاضة كما فعلت اخى وكما يفعل اخانا الفاضل المهدى بكر حتى تناسب جميع مستويات الاخوة


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2010)

أولا : تركيبة برميل 200 كيلو من الفنيك السوبر المركز السائل بتركيز عالى جدا بالنسبة للموجود فى السوق وبسعر مناسب للسوق
وهو يتم تعبئته فى جراكن مستعملة سعة 20 لتر وجمدانات مستعملة سعة 60 لتر
ويتم بيع الطن منه سواء فى جراكن او جمدانات لمحلات المنظفات بالجملة ب 2550 جنية الطن من غير حساب ثمن الفوارغ لإن احنا قلنا قبل كده ان الفوارغ سواء جراكن او جمدانات بناخد مكانها فوارغ تانية او بناخد ثمن الفوارغ اذا لم نأخذ بدل لها
وبيعه قطاعى لمحلات المنظفات القطاعى الجركن ب 60 جنية والجمدانة ب 180 جنية 
( عامة مسألة كيفية البيع لمحلات المنظفات الجملة او القطاعى ونبذة عن السوق بصفة عامة وبصفة تفصيلية من ذكر ايجابياته وسلبياته سنأخرها بعد ذكر مراحل التصنيع حتى لا تتشتت الأذهان ) كده كده هنتكلم على طرق التسويق والعروض بالتفصيل وبطريقة علمية وتجارية

المقادير :

5 كيلو زيت بذرة قطن

11 كيلو قلفونية 

175 جرام تايلوز

90 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته

2.180 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )

10 كيلو كيروزوت

26 كيلو قطفة فينول

2 كيلو فينول كريستال

3 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 2.400 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )

من 2 _ 3  ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى ​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (25 فبراير 2010)

*طبعا فيه خامات سيتم تحضيرها قبل البدأ فى التضريبة 
مثل :
1 _ القلفونية :
طبعا احنا هنا فى تضريبة السوبر المركز السائل الذى سيتم بيعه فى جراكن وجمدانات احنا قلنا اننا هنحتاج 11 كيلو قلفونية 
طيب دلوقتى احنا ذكرنا قبل كده ان القلفونية بتأتى فى برميل مبرشم وزنها صافى 225 كيلو وقلتلكم انى انا سمعت ان فيه بعض شركات بتفتح كم برميل وبتبيع منها بالكيلوات حسب ما انتا عاوز المهم سواء جبت القلفونية فى برميل او جبت على قد التضريبة بالكيلوات بنحتاج اننا نكسر هذه القلفونية بالمطرقة وبعد ذلك يتم الدق عليها حتى تصبح ناعمة مثل الرمل 
طبعا الكلام ده موجه أكثر للى بيشترى بالبرميل لإنه كده كده هيحتاج انه يفتح البرميل سواء بالدق عليه جامد اكثر من مرة بالمطرقة الكبيرة حتى يفتح وبعدين ناخد منه على قد شغلنا ونضعه فى شكاير وبعدين ننعمه بالدق على الشكارة من برة جيدا حتى يتم تنعيم القلفونية لتصبح ناعمة مثل الرمل 

وهقلك على حاجة اسهل ليك ان انتا لما تشترى برميل قلفونية ان انتا اول حاجة قبل ما تفكر حتى انك هتضرب ايه اى نوع من الفنيك انك تفتح البرميل وتحطه كله فى شكاير موزونه بالتساوى وبعدين تنعم الشكاير من برة بالدق عليها زى ما قلنا حتى تصبح القلفونية ناعمة مثل الرملة بحيث انك بعد كده وقت عمل اى نوع من تضريبات الفنيك المختلفة هتحتاج قد كده من القلفونية تبقى جاهزة عندك بدل ما لسه هتقعد تكسر فيها ولسه كمان هتنعمها فانتا لو جبيت برميل قلفونية جبت اتنين جبت ثلاثة افتحهم كلهم الأول وبعدين عبيهم فى شكاير وبعدين امسك كل شكارة ودق عليها من برة بالمطرقة حتى تصبح ناعمة مثل الرملة ده هتلقيه اسهل ليك احتاجت كمية كبيرة كمية صغيرة هتلاقيها جاهزة .

المهم اننا فى تضريبتنا السوبر دية هنحتاج زى ما قلنا 11 كيلو قلفونية متكسرين ومتنعمين زى الرمل 

( والقلفونية مش مادة ضارة يعنى لو لمستها او مسكتها حتى بايدك ولا حاجة هى بس لو ايدك كانت متعاصة قلفونية وجت عليها ماية تلزق شوية فى ايدك فتحتاج انك تغسلها جامد 
لإن القلفونية تصنيفها فى الأساس مادة نباتية لإن احنا زى ما قلنا قبل كده ان مصدرها من أشجار الصنوبر فيفضل انك تكون لابس جوانتى علشان بس لو ايدك عرقت او جات عليها ماية متلزقش فى ايدك وتقعد تغسل فى ايدك جامد علشان تطلع )

ودية صورة لبرميل قلفونية بعد ما تم فتحه 

*








ودية صور لبرميل قلفونية تم فتحه وتعبيته فى شكاير 














​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور أخى على المعلومة والمجهود


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (10 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (10 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء،،،،
اود ان اشير الى هذا الاخلاص والتفانى فى العمل الدعوة الى الحق هذا والله ان دل فانما يدل عن اخ نحسبه على خير ولا نزكى على الله احدا واسال الله العلى القدير ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته وان يجعله له علم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه وان يسدد خطاه ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ويزيده من علمه ويرفع درجته فى الجنه
وجزاكم الله جميعا الخير الوفير
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

dr_ahmed قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الاخوه الاعزاء،،،،*
> *اود ان اشير الى هذا الاخلاص والتفانى فى العمل الدعوة الى الحق هذا والله ان دل فانما يدل عن اخ نحسبه على خير ولا نزكى على الله احدا واسال الله العلى القدير ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته وان يجعله له علم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه وان يسدد خطاه ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ويزيده من علمه ويرفع درجته فى الجنه*
> ...


 والله انا معاك الاخ ممدوح نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكى على الله احد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

جزى الله الاخ ممدوح خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## gaberarafat (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك،،،
هل من مزيد


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (21 مارس 2010)

ممكن تليفون حضرتك أو الإيميل


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (25 مارس 2010)

*ملحوظة :

لما تكلمت عن كيفية تنعيم القلفونية وذلك بالدق عليها بالمطرقة بعد تعبئتها فى شكاير لتصبح ناعمة مثل الرملة كان مقصدى مش انى أطحنها أو أنعمها جامد لأ يعنى على قدر المستطاع حتى لو بقت عاملة زى الحجارة الصغيرة بحجم عقلة الإصبع أو أصغر شوية فليس شرط انى أنعمها مثل الرملة لإنى انا لما قلت كده زى الرملة كان مقصدى انها متبقاش كتل كبيرة مثلا قد كف الإيد علشان لما أجى أسيحها على النار الكتل الكبيرة هتاخد وقت حتى تسيح فكل اما تكون صغيرة زى الحصو او الحجارة الصغيرة فى حجم عقلة الإصبع او أصغر شوية تقوم تسيح بسرعة ولا تأخذ وقت 
وانا بخليها صغيرة زى حجم الحجارة اللى قد عقلة الإصبع او أصغر شوية ليه انا بعمل كده كمان علشان سهولة تسيحها وكمان علشان متبقاش حمل على الماتور خاصة لما أجى اشتغل فى الخلاط الكبير ال 2 طن او ال3 طن أو..... أو وعلشان كمان لا تأخذ وقت*​*لإن فى البرميل بتبقى العملية سهلة ومش بحتاج الماتور فى اول شغلى أقصد يعنى انا مش بشغل الماتور لما بكون بشتغل فى برميل الا لما القلفونية تسيح طبعا الكلام ده هنشرحه بالتفصيل لإن احنا لسه بنتكلم فى طريقة تحضير بعض المواد قبل البدأ فى عملية التصنيع​*


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وارجوا تكملة الباقى


----------



## walid55 (14 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## walid55 (14 أبريل 2010)

أستاذنا الفاضل أ / ممدوح ياريت لو حضرتك توضح لينا بالضبط اماكن شراء المواد الخام الأساسية فى تصنيع الفنيك لأن الأسعار أللى حضرتك قلت عليها مش بألاقيها عند التجار والأسعار مضاعفة . . . فلو حضرتك تعرف أماكن أرخص ويكون موثوق فيها .. ياريت تدلنا عليها . وبارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك الرائع .


والمواد الخام اللى بتكلم عليه هى ( القلفونية _ الفينول كريستال ) وباقى الحاجات سألت عيها لقيت أسعارها مقاربة للى حضرتك قلت عليها 

شكرآ مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## mohammed RIRI (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله كل خير على هذه العلموات الدقيقة والمهمة


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (15 أبريل 2010)

أستاذنا الفاضل : وليد انا انتظرت تليفونك اليوم ورنيت عليك أكثر من مرة 
فعلا أخى الحبيب أسعار القلفونية والفينول زادت وسأوضح ان شاء الله أرخص الأماكن لشراء هذه المواد وأبشر فقد تكلمت مع كذا مستورد وقالى ان الأسعار هتنزل تانى على شهر 5 القادم 
وفعلا انا اتصلت بالفطاطرى ولقيت الفينول كان عنده ب 2320 بس قالى انه زاد تانى وان شاء الله انا سأذكر أماكن أخرى للحصول منها على أفضل سعر فى القلفونية والفينول


----------



## alfy551 (15 أبريل 2010)

:16:


----------



## alfy551 (15 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## walid55 (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أستاذ ممدوح


----------



## agabeain (15 أبريل 2010)

عالمنا الجبار انت العملاق الفاضل الكريم وكرمك زائد على المنتدى وفقك اللة وازادك وفتح اللة عليك واهلك ياطيب وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ ممدوح وبارك الله فيك وفى أمثالك ولك ألف مليون شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 أبريل 2010)

*2_ أيضا من المواد اللتى سيتم تحضيرها قبل البدأ فى عملية التصنيع وهى :
مادة البولى أكريماليد ( اللى هى معروفة عند محلات بيع المنظفات والكيماويات اللتى ذكرناها قبل كده بمادة البولى ) وهى مادة زى ما قلنا قبل كده انها تشبه حبات السكر بيضاء اللون 
وهذه المادة سيتم تحضيرها كالتالى :
هنحضر بستيلة بلاستيك من البستيلات اللى ذكرناها قبل كده وهنرفع صورة برده ليها هنا وهنوزن فيها ماية لحد 23 لتر ماء ثم نوزن 20 جرام من مادة البولى ونرشهم على سطح الماء الموجود فى البستيلة مثل ما بنرش الملح للطعام ولا نقلب ثم يترك لمدة 12 ساعة دون تقليب وبعد ال 12 ساعة نقلب البستيلة جيدا فنجد ان هذه المادة قد أعطت الماء لزوجة عالية جدا ويسمى هذا بمحلول البولى ثم نتركه لحد اما يجىء دوره فى التصنيع 






​*


----------



## alfy551 (23 أبريل 2010)

_مشاء اللة عليك استاذ واللة فينك ياعمنا وحشنا_


----------



## walid55 (23 أبريل 2010)

أنا ماشى مع حضرتك يااستاذ ممدوح خطوة بخطوة وبأطبق كل الكلام اللى بتقول عليه بالضبط وياريت لوتكرمت تشرح لينا بالتفصيل يعنى ايه معادلة الصودا لأنى مش فاهمها قد كده وعمومآ الف شكر على ردك واهتمامك ووفقك الله الى مايحب ويرضى


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 أبريل 2010)

3_ أيضا من المواد اللتى سيتم تحضيرها مادة اسمها (تايلوز) (tylose) واسمها العلمى هو هيدروكسى ايثيل سلليلوز"hydroxy ethyl cellulose"
وهى معروفة عند شركات الكيماويات والمنظفات بهذا الإسم تايلوز وسعر الكيلو زى ما قلنا قبل كده ب 45 جنية المانى المنشأ
واحنا هنحتاج هنا لتضريبة البرميل السوبر السائل اللى ذكرناه ال 200 كيلو هنحتاج حوالى 175 جرام طبعا النسبة دية تقديرية حسب اللزوجة اللى انا هعوزها يعنى ممكن تقل وممكن تزيد على حسب اللزوجة اللى انا عاوزها بس طبعا هنتكلم على سلبيات الزيادة فيها ايه لإنها بتأثر على حاجات تانية عندى فى التضريبة ومعلش اعذرونى انا مش هفصل فى المسألة دية دلوقتى علشان انا هأذكرها بالتفصيل وهتكلم على خواص كل مادة من المواد الخام الداخلة فى التركيبة والنسب المسموح بها فى كل منها من كام لكام وايه السلبيات وايه الإيجابيات وايه هى البدائل اللى ممكن توضع مكان بعض المواد او ايه المواد الخام اللى ممكن استغنى عنها خالص فى التضريبة وحاجات من هذا القبيل بس نسيبنا دلوقتى من التفريعات علشان ننجز التضريبة ولا نجعل الأذهان تتشتت 
نرجع لموضوعنا يبقى قلنا اللى هنحتاجه 175 جرام من التايلوز 
ويتم تحضيره بالطريقة التالية :
طبعا هو له أكتر من طريقة فى التحضير بس احنا هنذكر طريقة سهلة منهم وبرده هنخلى الكلام على الطرق التانية مع التفريعات وقت التفصيل 
فخلينا دلوقتى فى الطريقة اللى هأذكرها الأن وهى :
هنحضر بستيلة زى اللى هوريها لكم فى الصورة ونوزن فيها 17.5 لتر ماء بوزن الكيلو يعنى 17.5 كيلو ماية وندوب فيها 85 جرام صودا قشور اللى احنا تكلمنا عليها قبل كده طبعا الصودا هتدوب فى الماء عن طريق التقليب ويكون تقليبنا دائما فى كل شغلنا عكس عقارب الساعة المهم بعد كده نحضر ال 175 جرام تايلوز ونضعهم فى كيس زى اللى فى الصورة اللى انا رفعها هنا ونخرم الكيس خرم صغير بحيث اقدر انزل منه التايلوز على خفيف كأنى برش ملح طبعا كل ذلك مع التقليب جيدا من لحظة ما برش التايلوز علشان لو التايلوز اترش مع عدم وجود تقليب يقوم يكلكع فى الماية فى لحظتها ولذلك انا برش التايلوز لحظة ما بقلب والتقليب يكون جامد وسريع على قد ما اقدر 
المهم هتنينى اعمل كده ارش التايلوز لحظة ما بقلب والتقليب يكون جيد جدا وبسرعة زى ما قلنا لحد اما الكيس كله يترش 
هلاقى فى النهاية الماية بقت لزوجتها عالية جدا جدا يعنى لزوجة قريبة من جل الشعر بس سايلة شوية عن جل الشعر
المهم الرش يكون خفيف خفيف لحد اما ارش التايلوز كله 
والمهم انه يدوب كويس وميكلكعش 

والصورة هى :












​


----------



## alfy551 (24 أبريل 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لنا فيك وشاكر جداا جداا لاتصالك ولى عظيم الشرف_


----------



## ليل السهارى (24 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 أبريل 2010)

اخبارك اية يا باشمهندس ممدوح ان شاء اللة اكون عندك اول الشهر


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (25 أبريل 2010)

*4 _ أيضا من المواد اللتى سيتم تحضيرها :
( فينول كريستال )( phenol crystal )

وهو بيأتى فى برميل وزنه 200 كيلو وفيه منه كذا منشأ فى السوق زى ما قلنا قبل كده ألمانى ساسول وإيطالى وجنوب أفريقيا وكورى وكذا منشأ

إحنا هنجيب بتاع جنوب أفريقيا المنشأ أرخصهم وأنا صراحة جربته ممتاز جدا
وهو بيأتى من الشركات السابق ذكرها عند الكلام على القلفونية والصودا والتايلوز
انا طبعا بجيب بالبرميل أوفر وضمان انه مبرشم ومن بلده
وفيه فى القاهرة فى شارع الجيش شركات كتير بتبيع الفينول بالكيلو بس صراحة انا معرفشى منشأه اللى بيتباع سايب بالكيلو ولا سعره ولا إذا كان مضمون ولا لأ لإنى مجبتوش سايب بالكيلو قبل كده المهم ممكن تذهب إلى هناك وتسأل الشركات كلها اللى فى شارع الجيش وعلى رأسهم شركة مروان جروب اللى ذكرتها قبل كده وشركة سمير نيرول على ما سمعت إن حاجتهم مضمونة
وعندك برده الشركات التانية اللى انا ذكرتها زى اللى فى قويسنا واللى فى طنطا وغيرهم كتير وممكن انتا تلاقى شركات تانية فى محافظتك انتا دور واسأل

المهم سواء جبت بالبرميل أو جبت بالكيلو المهم انه بيبقى عبارة عن قطع صغيرة على شكل الكريستال فاحنا بنحوله للحالة السائلة 
وله أكثر من طريقة لتحويلة من الحالة الصلبة وهو كريستال صغير الى الحالة السائلة 
وبرده هنخلى الكلام على الطرق التانية مع التفريعات وقت التفصيل 
فخلينا دلوقتى فى الطريقة اللى هأذكرها الأن وهى :
هنحضر البرميل ونفتحه من فوق بأجنة وشاكوش زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة علشان يبقى سهل اننا ناخد منه بعد كده وسهل كمان نقلبه المهم بعد اما نفتحه هنضع تحته شعلة يعنى هنولع تحته نار علشان يسيح ولا نعلى النار على الأخر علشان مايتلسعش البرميل من تحت فنخليها نار معقولة المهم هنسيب النار تحته ونسيبه يغلى لحد 70 درجة مؤية وهى كافية لتحويله الى الحالة السائلة طبعا هنحضر ترمومتر حرارى اللى هو بيقيس لحد 100 درجة مؤية علشان اول ما يسخن ويوصل عند 70 درجة مؤية عن طريق القياس بالترمومتر هنطفىء النار ونقلب البرميل تقليبه كويسة على السريع وبعدين نضع فى البرميل فوق الفينول من 15 الى 20 لتر ماء بوزن الكيلو يعنى من 15 الى 20 كيلو 
ثم نقلب تانى تقليبة كويسة وهذا المقدار من الماء كافى لعدم رجوعه مرة اخرى الى الحالة الصلبة فنسبة الماء دية اللى بنضعها فى البرميل بتخليه يفضل سائل على طول وطبعا نبقى نغطى البرميل بعد كده وكل اما نعوذ منه نبقى ناخد وبعدين نغطيه علشان استنشاقه بيتعب الصدر شوية 
وده طبعا اللى هنعمله فى البرميل هنعمله فيما لو جبناه بالكيلو 
يعنى مثلا لو اشترينا 20 كيلو هنقوم نضعهم فى جردل صاج ونسيحهم على النار برده نار هادية علشان متمسكش فى الجردل او تلسعه ولما يوصل الى 70 درجة مؤية نطفىء النار وبعدين نقلبه وبعدين نديله من 1.5 كيلو ماء الى 2 كيلو ماء وبعدين نقلب تانى كويس 

وطبعا الفينول بنسيحه مرة واحدة فقط اول ما بنجيبه فهى مرة واحدة بس اللى بنسيحه فيها بهذه الطريقة اللى ذكرتها او بطرق اخرى هنبقى نتكلم عليها بعد ذلك وبعدين يفضل على كده سائل طول عمره الا لو طالته رطوبة جامدة وخلته يتجمد فممكن يتجمد تانى بس برده عمره ما هيبقى جامد قوى زى ما كان من الأصل ساعتها نبقى نعمله حمام ماء ساخن من بره يطول فيها البرميل كله فلو حصل معانا كده اكتر من مرة نبقى برده نعمله حمام ماء ساخن ونحاول ألا نعرضه للرطوبة 

وصورة برميل الفينول هى :





​*
*تحذير هام :*
*الفينول كريستال هذا من المواد شديدة الخطورة اذا لامس الجلد ومن المواد الكاوية يعنى اكون لابس جوانتى سميك طويل يغطى أغلب ذراعى زى اللى رفعت لكم صوره له قبل كده وهو معروف بجوانتى احماض سميك
وبرده وانا بقوم بتقليب البرميل اكون حذر والبس نظارة واقية زى نظارات البحر العادية والبس كمامة واتجنب استنشاقه على قدر المستطاع لإنه بيتعب الصدر *
*وبرده اضعه فى مكان كويس ثابت بحيث انه ما يقعش على رجل احد واغطيه على طول*


----------



## alfy551 (26 أبريل 2010)

_الله ينورلك طريقك الى الجنة ويدخلك مدخل صدق كما كنت صادق مع الناس فى الدنيا \محمد الالفى\مبت حواى_


----------



## ah_2002egy (26 أبريل 2010)

بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (27 أبريل 2010)

*طيب نبتدأ طريقة التصنيع متوكلين على المولى سبحانه وتعالى :
1_ أول حاجة هنجيب برميل صاج بعد أما نغسله كويس من جوة من البراميل اللى لها غطاء وأفيز زى بتاعة الفازلين او أى برميل صاج حتى لو مقفول بطبات المهم نفتحه ولو بأجنة وشاكوش لإننا هنضرب فيه التركيبة بتاعتنا ونضعه نثبته يا إما على حجرين بحيث اننا نقدر نضع تحته شعلة زى اللى هوريهولك فى الصورة رقم (1) ويا إما هنضعه نثبته على الشاسية الحديد اللى به 3 شعل اللى رفعنا له صورة قبل ذلك زى ما هوريهولك فى صورة رقم (2)

صورة رقم (1)









صورة رقم (2)





*​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا استاذ ممدوح


----------



## alfy551 (27 أبريل 2010)

_توكل على الله واحنا معاك متوكلين وربنا يزيك من نعمائة وفضلة_


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (27 أبريل 2010)

*2_ هنوزن 5 كيلو زيت بذرة القطن اللى تكلمنا عليه قبل ذلك كما فى صورة رقم (1) ثم نضعه فى البرميل الصاج ولا بأس بشطف ما هو متبقى فى الجردل اللى لاصق فى قعره من الزيت لابأس بشطفه بماء ثم سكبه بعد ذلك فى البرميل .

صورة رقم (1) 






3_ هنأخذ ال 11 كيلو القلفونية اللى قلنا قبل كده اننا هنكسرهم ونعمهم ونضعهم فى البرميل الصاج فوق الزيت .

4_ هنولع النار تحت البرميل ولكن تكون نار معقولة لا عالية قوى تقوم تلسع البرميل ولا ضعيفة لا تنجز بل نار معقولة كما فى صورة رقم (2) 

صورة رقم (2) 






5_ هنسيب النار شغالة تحت البرميل لحد اما القلفونية تسيح تماما ونتأكد كويس انها دابت تماما لإن بيبقى فيه قطع صغيرة من القلفونية لاصقة فى قاع البرميل فنتأكد من انها دابت تماما عن طريق خشبة طويلة نجس بيها قاع البرميل لحد اما نتأكد انها دابت تماما كما فى صورة رقم (3) 

صورة رقم (3) 






6 _ نقلب بعد ذلك كويس .


وهذه صور لمراحل دوبان القلفونية :




















​*


----------



## العجمىى (27 أبريل 2010)

اكمل على بركت الله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (28 أبريل 2010)

*7_ بعد التأكد من دوبان القلفونية كلها تماما فى البرميل هنقلب كويس البرميل وبعدين نهدى النار شوية ( نار هادية أقل من النار اللى كنا مولعينها على القلفونية ) وبعدين نضيف بستيلة التايلوز كلها اللى كنا مجهزينها ولكن تدريجيا كما هو موضح فى الصورة :






ولكن أهم حاجة انى بقلب كويس لحظة ما بأضيف التايلوز علشان لو نزل التايلوز فى البرميل من غير تقليب ممكن يكلكع فيكون التقليب لحظة ما بأضيف التايلوز والتقليب يا اما بخشبة عريضة تقلب معاية كويسة جدا يا اما اركب للبرميل ماتور يقلب هو زى اللى كنت رفعت لكم صور له قبل ذلك 

8_ بعد اما اضيف التايلوز كله فى البرميل أزود النار شوية واسيب التايلوز يسخن شوية علشان يندمج مع القلفونية والزيت لإنه بيندمج كويس فى وجود تسخين واسيب النار لمدة ربع ساعة تقريبا 
مع التقليب كل شوية لو بقلب بخشبة ( مش شرط تقليب مستمر ولكن كل 3 دقائق او 5 دقائق تقليب لحد اما التايلوز يسخن شوية مع القلفونية والزيت )
​*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (30 أبريل 2010)

*9_ بعد أما التايلوز يسخن شوية مع القلفونية والزيت أطفى النار وأبتدى أجهز بستيلة فاضية زى اللى ههوريهالكم فى الصورة وأوزن فيها 2.180 كيلو صودا قشور اللى تكلمت عليها قبل كده ثم أضع عليهم 6.540 كيلو ماء وأقلب كويس بعصاية خشب لحد أما الصودا تدوب كما فى الصورة 










​*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (30 أبريل 2010)

*10 _ بعد اما اطفى النار واتأكد ان النار مطفية أخد بستيلة الصودا اللى انا جهزتها وابتدى اضيف محلول الصودا فى البرميل الصاج بشفشق صغير زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة و اضيف سنة بسنة ( سرسوب سرسوب ) يعنى نظام حقن باحقن بالصودا سنة بسنة علشان التفاعل يتم من غير ما يحصل فوران لإن التفاعل بيطرد الحرارة فى صورة بخار والصودا فيها حرارة كامنة جواها فلما بيتم التفاعل وخاصة فى اول نزول الصودا فى البرميل بيبقى التفاعل شديد فأخلى بالى علشان ميحصلش فوران للبرميل ينكب على الأرض ويهدرلى شغلى او انه ينكب على اللى بيحقن الصودا فى البرميل يلسعه فى جسمه 
فأصب الصودا بالشفشق سرسوب سرسوب لحد اما الحرارة تهدى ويتم التفاعل ممكن ساعتها تحط باقى الصودا مرة واحدة بس برده خليك طالما انتا فى الأول لسه اول مرة تضرب فنيك خليك حطها حقن على طول سرسوب سرسوب على طول علشان ميحصلش فوران منك 
طيب لو لقيت هيحصل فوران ألحقه بخرطوم الماية افتح خرطوم الماية فى البرميل لمدة دقيقة مثلا او أقل حسب قوة الفوران يقوم يهدى الفوران ويخليه ميحصلش 

يبقى لما احقن بالصودا فى البرميل احاول يكون قريب منى خرطوم الماية علشان لو حسيت انه هيحصل فوران مش هقدر اوقفه اوقفه بالماية بسرعة 
بس اهم حاجة ما احطش ماية كتير لأ على قدر تهدئة الفوران فقط 

واهم حاجة انى لما بضيف الصودا لحظة ما بأضيف الصودا يكون فيه تقليب فى لحظتها يا اما عن طريق الماتور أو انى بقلب بخشبة المهم يكون فيه تقليب

واهم حاجة اكون لابس الجوانتى بتاعى وكمامة على أنفى علشان بخار الصودا وعلشان الصودا متلسعشى ايدى لو لقدر الله وقعت عليها 
والصودا المخففة دية بالماء طبعا مش زى الفينول فى خطورتها على الجلد بس بتلسع جامد لإن طبعا دية صودا مخففة بالماء ولكنها بتعمل احمرار جامد للجلد ( لسعان جامد ) فطبعا اخلى بالى وألبس الجوانتى امان لإيدى وألبس حذاء كويس بحيث ان مفيش حاجة تنكب على رجلى وألبس كمامة برده ولو حبيت ألبس نظارة ماشى علشان لو عندى حساسية فى العين من الأبخرة 

​*


----------



## العجمىى (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sharp_muslim (1 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا بشمهندس ممدوح لو حبيت اشترى منك 4 طن فينيك سوبر سعر الطن كام؟ مع رجاء ذكر المحفظة التى ساستلم منك فيها وكمان سعر البراميل التى ستسلمنى فيها الفينيك السوبر


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (1 مايو 2010)

*ملحوظة :
تكملة للكلام السابق طبعا لما ذكرت لكم ان لو حصل فوران الحقه بخرطوم الماية بسرعة مش معنى كلامى ده ان وانا بحقن بالصودا فى البرميل كل اما ألاقى الخليط اللى جوا البرميل بيرتفع شوية او بيغلى فى بعضه جامد انى اقوم فاتح عليه الماية واقول ان علشان ميحصلش فوران لأ طبعا انا ما قصدت ذلك لإن طبيعى كل اما هتضيف من محلول الصودا وانتا بتحقن هتلاقى تفاعل فى صورة حرارة شديدة وغليان وهتلاقى الخليط بيرتفع شوية 
فهذا مش معناه انه هيحصل فوران لأ ده طبيعى انه كل اما بياخد صودا يرتفع سنة وبعدين ينزل تانى لإن فيه تفاعل بيتم 



انما الفوران اللى اقصده اللى قلت انه لوحصل الحقه بخرطوم الماية ده بيبقى واضح ان بلاقى قدامى ارتفاع شديد جدا للخليط فجأة وبسرعة جدا جدا ده اللى اقصده انى افتح عليه الماية سنة لحد اما الفوران يهدى سنة اقوم اقفل عليه الماية علشان البرميل ميخدشى ماية كتير انا مش محتاجها فى التفاعل بتاعى 

وهقولك على حاجة علشان تتجنب انه ميحصلشى فوران :
ضيف محلول الصودا على مراحل 
بمعنى انك تضيف أول شفشق سنة بسنة وبعد اما تضيف اول شفشق انتظر دقيقة وبعدين ضيف الشفشق التانى سنة بسنة برده وبعد اما تضيف الشفشق التانى انتظر دقيقة وبعدين ضيف الشفشق الثالث سنة بسنة وهكذا الى آخر شفشق من محلول الصودا اللى فى البستيلة​​*


----------



## alfy551 (1 مايو 2010)

_الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من فضلةحقيقى تفاصيل صغيرة بس ممكن تبقى عقبة كبيرةادام اى حد بادىء(ربنا مايفورلك دم ابداااااااا):73::73:_


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (2 مايو 2010)

*11_ بعد أما أضفت محلول الصودا كله بكده أصبح الخليط كله اللى فى البرميل متصبن ولهذا بنطلق عليه صابونة الفنيك وده يعتبر أول مرحلة فى تصنيع الفنيك 
لإن أنا بصنع الفنيك على 3 مراحل :
أول مرحلة وهى عمل صابونة الفنيك 
وهنلاحظ ان الخليط اصبح شبه عجين نتيجة للتصبن 
12 _ هنوزن 10 كيلو كيروزوت زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة رقم ( 1) وبعدين نضعهم فى البرميل الصاج وبعدين نملى ماية فى البرميل لحد قبل حذ التلت التحتانى من البرميل تقريبا زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة رقم ( 2) 
وطبعا الماية اللى انا بحطها دية علشان تفك الصابونة شوية بحيث انى اعرف اقلبها ولإنى كمان هغليها وهقعد أقلب فيها كل شوية 

صورة رقم (1) 






صورة رقم (2)







13 _ طبعا بعد اما هضيف الكيروزوت والماية هقلب كويس وبعدين هولع النار تحت البرميل ( نار وسط ) كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك وكل شوية هقلب مش شرط تقليب مستمر ولكن كل شوية هدى تقليبتين تلاتة لحد أما الصابونة تغلى او لو هقلب بالماتور يبقى اسهلى بدل ما كل شوية هقلب بإيدى كل ده حسب راحتك انتا 
14 _ اول ما الصابونة تغلى وطبعا هى بتغلى عند 97 درجة مؤية _ 100 درجة مؤية أطفى النار وأخلى بالى برده لإنها لو عدت ال 100 درجة مؤية تبتدى تفور فأخلى بالى منها وأكون مراقبها كل شوية وعينى عليها وأقيس بالترمومتر كل شوية 
والترمومتر ده ب 5 جنيه بيقيس لحد 100 درجة مؤية هتلاقيه عند أى شركة مستلزمات طبية ودية صورة ليه هو طبعا مش واضح قوى لإنه متعلق فى أوكرة الباب بس اللى يدقق النظر هيشوفه








وبكده يبقى انا عملت تانى مرحلة من مراحل تصنيع الفنيك وهى تسوية صابونة الفنيك فطالما الصابون استوت يبقى تقدر دلوقتى تقبل باقى الإضافات المتبقية

​*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (2 مايو 2010)

*14_ يبقى كده فاضل لنا آخر مرحلة من مراحل الفنيك : ودية بتتم كلها على البارد بعد أما الصابونة استوت وطفينا النار ​وهى اننا هنبرد الصابونة بالماية فهنملى ماية فى البرميل لحد نصف البرميل تقريبا أو أقل بشوية ونقلب كويس وبعدين نقيس درجة الحرارة بالترمومتر فالشاهد اننا هنملى ماية فى البرميل لحد اما نقيس درجة الحرارة بالترمومتر نلاقيها أقل من 50 درجة مؤية فالدرجة اللى احنا عاوزينها فى التبريد ( ألا تقل عن 40 درجة مؤية وألا تزيد عن 50 درجة مؤية ) يعنى ( من 40 _ 50 درجة مؤية )
15 _ ثم نوزن 26 كيلو قطفة فينول ونضعهم فى البرميل ثم نقلب جيدا 
16 _ ثم نوزن 2 كيلو فينول كريستال من اللى سيحناه ( اللى أصبح سائل ) ونضعهم فى البرميل ثم نقلب جيدا جيدا ( تقليب كويس جدا جدا ) 
​*


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (3 مايو 2010)

قلما وجد مثلك هذا ليس مدحا ولكن تعبير لهذا الدرس الرائع ياممدوح اللى انت بتقدمه لاخواتك المسلمين وخلى بالك احنا بنعمل باللى اتعلمناه واللى بيحتاج حاجه بنقولها ايمانا بان المكتوب مكتوب والشغلانه مبقاش فيها اسرار والرزق برضو مكتوب واخيرا لكل مجتهدا نصيب 
بارك لك الله وجزاك كل الخير عن هذا الدرس الرائع الذى قد يفتح بيوتا لا حصر لها وهذا الاجر ليس بكثير عند ربك باذن الله عليك


----------



## alfy551 (3 مايو 2010)

الله ما هنمل من كتر الشكر فهو اقل مانملك ربنا يبارك لك فى مالك واولادك وصحتك اللهم تقبل امين:73::73:


----------



## رائد شحاته (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 مايو 2010)

*17 _ ثم نوزن 1.5 لتر من الجاز الأبيض ( يعنى 1.200 كيلو جاز بوزن الكيلو ) ثم نضعهم فى البرميل ثم نقلب جيدا جيدا ( تقليب كويس جدا ) وطبعا وقت التفصيل هبقى أقولكم أنا بحط جاز ليه وايه مقداره فى الشتاء وايه مقدار فى الصيف وامته مضعش جاز خالص كل ذلك سنتكلم عنه بالتفصيل
18 _ ثم نكمل باقى البرميل ماية لحد قبل ال 200 كيلو بشوية لإنى لسه هضع محلول البولى ولسه هسمر بالصودا
وهذه صورة لحد ملو الماية تقريبا فى البرميل وطبعا كل برميل بيختلف من آخر يعنى انا عندى البرميل الصاج لما بملاه لحد 200 كيلو بيبقى فيه حوالى 15 سنتى فى البرميل زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة
وانا هنا هملى ماية لحد قبل ال 200 كيلو بشوية بحوالى 2 سنتى قبل ال 200 كيلو لإنى لسه هضع محلول البولى ولسه هسمر بالصودا زى ما هو موضح بالصورة







​*


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك على هالشغل


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (6 مايو 2010)

*19_ هنوزن 1 كيلو صودا فى جردل أو بستيلة بلاستيك صغيرة ثم نضع عليهم 9 كيلو ماية ثم نقلب جيدا حتى تمام ذوبان الصودا​*


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (7 مايو 2010)

قد اكون اقل من فى الملتقى كل ما استطيع فعله معك الان ونحن فى وقت صلاه الفجر ان ادعو لك الله بكل الخير وكل ماتحب فيما يرضى الله فى الدنيا والاخرة ووفقك الى مايحبه ويرضاه ........ مازلت اصر على انك قدمت لنا كيف يكون فعل الخير لوجه الله جعلك الله دائما فاعلا للخير وجزاك الله عن كل الخير خيرا اكبر فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (7 مايو 2010)

هاطلب منك فى اخر الشرح ان تعرض لنا صورة للفنيك المعمول ان أمكن وان تصف لنا مواصفات الفنيك الممتاز من حيث اللزوجه والرائحه والخامه واللون


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مايو 2010)

*ملحوظة :
فيه نقطة نسيت أذكرها وهى ان قبل ما أوزن ال 1 كيلو صودا اللى قلت عليهم انى اشوف الفنيك الأول لو لونه أسمر وده طبعا بعد ما اقلب البرميل كويس جدا لو لونه أسمر وفيه شفافية كويسة زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة يبقى كده خلاص مش هحتاج انى اضيفله من محلول الصودا 
انما هضيفله من محلول البولى فقط هضيفله من 2 _ 3 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى ثم أقلب جيدا 

والشفافية المطلوبة واللون الأسمر كما فى الصورة







​*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مايو 2010)

*20 _ انما لو اللون مش أسمر ( لون الشاى بلبن مثلا أو لونه لون الكاكاو أو لونه بنى غامق بسه لسه لم يقارب السمار) 
يبقى هنضيف من محلول البولى الأول علشان نسمر بمحلول الصودا فى الآخر يبقى آخر مرحلة التسمير بمحلول الصودا 
يبقى هنضيف زى ما قلنا من 2 _ 3 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى ثم أقلب جيدا
21 _ هنضيف من محلول الصودا اللى عملناه سنة بسنة مع التقليب جيدا لحظة ما تنزل الصودا فى الفنيك 

وخلى بالك أنا مش هضيف محلول الصودا كله انما انا هملى ربع شفشق مثلا من محلول الصودا واصب فى البرميل سنة بسنة مع التقليب ( وطبعا أنا مش بقول سنة بسنة علشان الفوران لأ هنا مفيش اى تفاعلات خالص و انما بقول سنة بسنة ليه علشان لو الصودا زادت منى فى الفنيك ممكن يفتح لونه خالص بعد ما اسمر ويبقى من الصعب انى ارجعه الى اللون الأسمر تانى الا بطرق تانية وشغلانة تانية ولذلك انا بقول سنة بسنة علشان كده وطبعا لما اضيف ربع الشفشق لا أحكم على اللون من أول مرة انما اقلب كويس جدا واشوف اللون واشوف الشفافية لو لسه عاوز صودا تانى املى المرة دية اقل من ربع الشفشق من محلول الصودا وأصب سنة بسنة واقلب كويس جدا واشوف اللون تانى والشفافية وهكذا الى ان يسمر الفنيك ويكون له شفافية معقولة 
تانى بقولها اخلى بالى من الصودا لو زادت فى الفنيك ممكن تفتحلى اللون تانى بعد اما انظبط واسمر وتعملى مشاكل فى الفنيك من حاجة اسمها تلميس لوش الفنيك وطبعا هنبقى نفصل فى الكلام ده وقت التفصيل فآخر مرحلة دية مهمة جدا جدا 
يبقى هاخد من محلول الصودا على قد التسمير فقط واللى هيتبقى من محلول الصودا فى البستيلة أغطيه واخليه لتضريبات تانية 

ودية صور لمراحل اسمرار الفنيك والشفافية































​*


----------



## alfy551 (8 مايو 2010)

_أتم الله عليك نعمتة وفضلة وجعل لك بهذا العمل طريقا الى جنتة ورضوانة وتغمدك برحمتة فهو ولى ذلك:14:_


----------



## abowalaa (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا باشا علي المجهود الرائع فعلا تستحق الشكر والتقدير رغم ان كلمات الشكر كلها لا تكفي


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (8 مايو 2010)

تحية طيبة يا أخ ممدوح لك كل التقدير والاحترام وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
قم للمعلم وفيه التبجيل كاد المعلم أن يكون رسولا


----------



## رائد شحاته (10 مايو 2010)

منين أقدر أشترى المواد الخام وأقل سعر ممكن أبدأ بيه فى المشروع ؟


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (11 مايو 2010)

الواحد حاسس انه صغير اوى اودام اللى بتعمله ده ياعم ممدوح ومش عارف ارد غير بالدعاء ليك بكل ماتحبه وتتمناه فى الدنيا والاخرة ومايرضاه ربنا عزوجل


----------



## رائد شحاته (12 مايو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (15 مايو 2010)

أين أنت يا أخ ممدوح لقد طال انتظارك لعل يكون خير


----------



## رائد شحاته (17 مايو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## رائد شحاته (20 مايو 2010)

أين أنت يا أستاذنا الفاضل لعل المانع خير أرجوا ان ترسل لى تليفونك وانا وضعت لك الإيميل طرفى ارجوا التواصل معك


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (22 مايو 2010)

ما زلنا منتظرين باقى التركيبات اللتى وعدتنا بها ومازال السؤال متكرر


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (30 مايو 2010)

طال انتظارك يا ريس


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

الا يوجد رسم توضيحي اخي الكريم للمصنع لو امكن 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فى عملك


----------



## كرم زيد (10 يونيو 2010)

*ماتور قلاب*

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## رائد شحاته (18 يونيو 2010)

هل ممكن اصنع كمية فنيك صغيرة وليكن 2 طن واحد سوبر وواحد شعبى فى اوضة صغيرة فى مدخل البيت عندى مساحتها 4 متر فى 5 متر والشباك بتاعها على ارض فاضية ورانا ومفيش بجوارنا بيوت كتير لإننا لسه بانيين قريب والمنطقة جديدة مفهاش مبانى كتير فهل ممكن اعرف اطلع ترخيص ؟ ولو ممكن هتبقى تكلفته كام وعلى فكرة حاولت الإتصال بك أكثر من مرة للتعرف عليك وعلشان تساعدنى فى المشروع ده دون جدوى أرجوا الرد على ضرورى وياريت لو فيه رقم أرضى لديكم علشان بتصل بموبايل حضرتك ومفيش حد بيرد

أخوك رائد شحاته _ المنصورة


----------



## walid55 (22 يونيو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (24 يونيو 2010)

*ما زلنا منتظرين باقى التركيبات اللتى وعدتنا بها ومازال السؤال متكرر لماذا لم تضيفنى عندك على الإيميل*​


----------



## رائد شحاته (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جا جدا لإهتمامك بموضوعى يا بشمهندس ممدوح وانا ذهبت الإسبوع الماضى الى الحاج يسرى زى ما حضرتك قولتلى واشتريت برميلين كرزووت وواحد نفتلين ولقيت القلفونية عند رفعت علام عندنا بس الفينول مش موجود عندنا فحضرتك ممكن اجيلك زيارة علشان التليفون بتاع حضرتك بيبقى مقفول كتير وانا كلمت ناس كتير انى هصنع فنيك وانطلب منى شغل كتير وانا كده داخل فى شهر من يوم شراء الخامات ولسه مصنعتش ارجوك يا بشمهندس ممدوح انا عارف انى معطل حضرتك واسف على ذلك واسف ايضا انى براسلك عبر المنتدى لإنى بتصل كتير وبلاقى التليفون مقفول ويا ريت عنوان حضرتك علشان عاوز ازور حضرتك علشان نشوف ايه اللى باقى واسف انى بكتب الكلام ده عبر المنتدى لإنى بعت الكلام ده اكثر من مرة عبر الخاص واستنيت رد حضرتك وحضرتك مردتش عليه فلو فيه تليفون ارضى لحضرتك او رقم موبايل تانى انا محتاج مساعدة حضرتك ضرورى 
ارجوا الإهتمام واسف مرة اخرى


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (7 يوليو 2010)

استاذنا الفاضل ممدوح :
اشتريت فنيك شعبى للمحل بتاعى بفتح الجركن لقيته لونه معكر ولما بضعه على الأرض بيبقى فيه زى ما يكون صمغ او حاجة بتخليه يلزق فى الأرضية فكده يبقى بايظ ولا ايه يا بشمهندس 
وازى اعالجه بس هو فى الماية كويس وريحته كويسة انا عاوز اعلجه 
وشكرا لموضوعك الممتاز


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 يوليو 2010)

فيه حد معانا فى المنتدى يعرف رقم المهندس ممدوح الجيار للأهمية


----------



## رائد شحاته (10 يوليو 2010)

رقم تيليفون المهندس ممدوح الجيار هو (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
و علي فكره ياريت يا باشمهندس ممدوح ارجو انك ماتزعلشي مني لاني وضعت رقم موبايل سيادتك دون ان ااخذ الاذن منك وذلك لحاجه اخوانك اليك 
اكرر اسفي لوضع رقم تليفون حضرتك 
ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري 
وياريت حضرتك تشرفني بزياره حضرتك لي كما وعدتني
و شكرا ليك وربنا يجزيك خير علي ماقدمت وما تقدمه لاخوانك


----------



## walid55 (12 يوليو 2010)

الأخ رائد شحاته الرجاء الاتصال بى للأهمية وتليفونى (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## walid55 (15 يوليو 2010)

الأخ المحترم الفاضل / مهندس المحبة 

تحية حب واحترام وتقدير على كل المجهود المبذول فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وعلى كل المعلومات القيمة التى استفدناها . ولكن لى تعليق بسيط . وهو لماذا الاصرار على حذف ارقام التليفون والايميلات . واكيد حضرتك هتقوللى دى قوانين المنتدى واقرأ شروط تسجيل العضوية بالمنتدى وووووووو الخ 
بس ياريت اعرف الحكمة من كده ايه لانى ارى انها مفيدة جدآ وتسهل التواصل بين الأعضاء وتبادل الخبرة والمنفعة 
فلماذا هذا الاصرار على حذف وسائل الاتصال .

مع حبى واحترامى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

walid55 قال:


> الأخ المحترم الفاضل / مهندس المحبة
> 
> تحية حب واحترام وتقدير على كل المجهود المبذول فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وعلى كل المعلومات القيمة التى استفدناها . ولكن لى تعليق بسيط . وهو لماذا الاصرار على حذف ارقام التليفون والايميلات . واكيد حضرتك هتقوللى دى قوانين المنتدى واقرأ شروط تسجيل العضوية بالمنتدى وووووووو الخ
> بس ياريت اعرف الحكمة من كده ايه لانى ارى انها مفيدة جدآ وتسهل التواصل بين الأعضاء وتبادل الخبرة والمنفعة
> ...



السلام علبكم أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على طرح هذه النقطة لكي لايكون هناك لبس للجميع
في البداية طبعا قوانين المنتدى وهي الدستور الذي نمشي عليه كمشرفين ولكي يكون هناك متابعة مستمرة للموضوع المطروح من قبل صاحب الموضوع ولايهمل وسبب أخر لكي لا يستغل وضع الارقام لاهداف غير نبيله ( ومحشومين الاعضاء من ذلك لكن درأ من المفسده ) وهناك أيضا سبب مفيد أخر وهو تفعيل خاصية البريد للتواصل المستمر بين الاعضاء ويمكنك في الخاص أعطاء الهاتف أو الأميل وبالتوفيق ...​


----------



## شريف بحر (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممم

موضوع الفنيك موضوع مهم بس عايز امكانيات كبيره

في ظل غلو خامات الفنيك بطريقه كبيره

علي العموم مشكور

ربنا يبارك في كل الناس الي بتقول حاجات مفيده


----------



## walid55 (18 يوليو 2010)

Www


----------



## walid55 (18 يوليو 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام علبكم أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على طرح هذه النقطة لكي لايكون هناك لبس للجميع
> 
> في البداية طبعا قوانين المنتدى وهي الدستور الذي نمشي عليه كمشرفين ولكي يكون هناك متابعة مستمرة للموضوع المطروح من قبل صاحب الموضوع ولايهمل وسبب أخر لكي لا يستغل وضع الارقام لاهداف غير نبيله ( ومحشومين الاعضاء من ذلك لكن درأ من المفسده ) وهناك أيضا سبب مفيد أخر وهو تفعيل خاصية البريد للتواصل المستمر بين الاعضاء ويمكنك في الخاص أعطاء الهاتف أو الأميل وبالتوفيق ...​


 
جزاك الله خيرآ ووفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى ونشكرك جزيلآ على الاهتمام بالرد على كل الاعضاء ونقدر كل ماتبذلونه فى نطاق قوانين المنتدى 
 مع حبى واحترامى
وليد


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (18 يوليو 2010)

شريف بحر قال:


> السلام عليكمممممممممممممم
> 
> موضوع الفنيك موضوع مهم بس عايز امكانيات كبيره
> 
> ...




أخى الحبيب كنت مخطئا فى رأيك فقد تم بالفعل انشاء مصانع مصغرة وبأقل الإمكانيات وبرأس مال لا يتعدى ال 15 الف جنية 

ثم ان غلو الخامات الآن يقابله ارتفاع سعر البيع فالعملية أصبحت متساوية ولم يتغير المكسب عما كان قبل غلو الخامات ثم ان السوق الأن وعن خبرة أكثر من 4 سنوات زاد طلبه للفنيك عما كان قبل 
ثم لو تأملت الكم الهائل من مصانع الفنيك الموجودة فى مختلف انحاء جمهورية مصر العربية وقارنتها بمحلات المنظفات الموجودة بالفعل او التى تفتح كل يوم فى مختلف انحاء الجمهورية لعرفت ان هذا الكم الهائل من مصانع الفنيك الموجودة فى مختلف انحاء جمهورية مصر العربية لم يفى ولن يفى بكل متطلبات هذه المحلات من الفنيك 
فأرجوا أخى قبل ان تقدم على كتابة رأيك ان تكون على إلمام تام بهذه الصناعة 
والمحتك بهذا المجال يعنى بالبلدى ( اللى ايده فى الصنعة ) يعرف هذا الكلام جيدا 

وشكرا لك أخى الحبيب على رأيك ولكن كان لابد من التمهل قبل ابداء الرأى​


----------



## رامي الزيني (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير.


----------



## walid55 (22 يوليو 2010)

والله ياأخ ممدوح كلامك مظبوط 100% وفعلآ مشروع الفنيك يمكن انشاؤه بأقل التكاليف واقل من المبلغ الذى ذكرته أيضآ . كما ان زيادة اسعار الخامات فى الفترة الأخيره قابله أيضآ زيادة فى أسعار الفنيك ولو أنها طفيفة بعض الشىْ . ولكن لابد أن نذكر للاخوة الأفاضل المتحمسون لمشروع الفنيك أن هذا المشروع أصبح لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه وحده الآن كمشروع مستقبل ومصدر اساسى للدخل لكثرة الصعوبات والمشاكل التى تواجه هذا المشروع واهمها نقص الخامات وأقصد بها القطفة والكيروزيت طبعآ لان هاتين المادتين من أهم مكونات الفنيك وأيضا التحكمات الرهيبة من شركة الكوك فى صرف هذه المواد فتارة يقولوا بالبطاقة الضريبية وتارة أخرى بالسجل الصناعى وتارة اخرى الصرف للشركات الكبيرة فقط وهلما جرة من الديكتاتورية والمصالح الشخصية فى اتخاذ قرار الصرف هذه نقطة واحدة من مشاكل المشروع لكنها اساسية لان المقدم على هذا المشروع غالبأ بيكون شايف الموضوع وردى خالص وانه لومعاه رأس مال يبقى مافيش مشاكل ولا عقبات لكن للأسف هيقابل مشاكل كثير فى هذا المشروع بالذات . واعرف جيدآ ان اى مشروع فى الدنيا بيكون فيه عقبات كثيرة لكن والله العظيم والله على ماأقول شهيد أن هذا المشروع بالذات تقابله آلاف العقبات والمشاكل خصوصآ لو الواحد اتجنن فى عقله وحاول يمشى محترم ويرخص المشروع ومن هنا فتح نار جهنم على نفسه ويبقى يقابلنى لو شاف ذرة راحة فى حياته بعد كده ومش عاوز اطول أكتر من كده بس لازم المتحمسون للمشروع ده يتوخوا الحذر اكثر من اللازم ويكون جنب المشروع ده حاجة تانية تسنده لان نقص الخامات وزيادة اسعارها الجنونى مافيش اى رقابة عليهم من اى جهة والموضوع كله فى ايد شوية تجار ومستوردين هما اللى متحكمين . فمثلآ بدأت المشروع ده منذ 8شهور وكانت القلفونية ( الرجينة ) ب7جنيه الكيلو النهاردة ب16 جنيه والفينول حدث ولاحرج كان ب9 جنيه النهاردة ب18 جنيه ولسة حتى التايلوز كان ب41جنيه النهاردة ب55 جنيه الخ الخ ....... وطبعآ مش هاقولك القطفة والكيروزيت كانوا بكام والنهاردة بكام لان أصلآ فى عز الأزمة بتاعة القطفة والكيروزيت ومافيش اى انتاج فى الشركة زودوأ الاسعار حاجة غريبة جدآ !!!!! ولو اتظبط حال الخامات واسعارها وربنا سهل ...... قابل بقى من الناحية التانية مشاكل مع جهاز شئون البيئة والحى والتراخيص والدفاع المدنى والمحافظة والجيران وهلما جرة وده لوحتى سعادتك مرخص وماشى فى السليم . ليه بقى لأن الرخصة بتاعة سعادتك المسمى بتاع المشروع فيها ( خلط وتعبئة ) وليس تصنيع يعنى يمنع منعآ باتآ تسخين أى مادة أو وجود أى مصدر للنار او التسخين وكل شيْ لازم يكون عالبارد وده طبعآ مستحيل فى موضوع الفنيك وطبعآ هما سابوك تتحايل عليهم فى المسمى وسابوك تعمل اللى على مزاجك وبعد كده خش على عمو ياحبيبى ..... انت بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ وأول مخالفة بيئة ب1000جنيه وتانى مخالفة ب10000الاف جنيه والتالتة الله اعلم بكام بس اسمع انها ب100000الف جنيه وبعد كده هنشوف سعادتك ياما فى ابوزعبل اومستشفى المجانين اوفى مستشفى السرطان قسم الرئة والجهاز التنفسى واحب اعرف الجميع ان كل المواد التى تدخل فى صناعة الفنيك مواد مسرطنة والاحتكاك المباشر بها بدون خبرة كافية واستخدام الكمامات ( مش الكمامة العادية أم جنيه ) الكمامات الخاصة بالغازات زى بتاعة المارينز كده يؤدى الى والعياذ بالله السرطان خصوصآ سرطان الرئة ........ وشوف مشاكلك بقى مع الجيران بسبب الدخان والريحة الفظيعة أثناء وبعد التسخين ..... وأيضآ مشاكلك مع مراتك بسبب البرفان الطبيعى اللى مش هيطلع منك ولو بالطبل البلدى وهو برفان الفنيك الجديد وياسلام بقى لو ركبت مواصلة عامة وانت خارج من المصنع هتلاقى ترحيب غريب من كل الناس وجرب وانت تصدقنى ..... مش عارف ايه اللى خلانى اطول كده بس لسه كلام كتير اوى اوى عن تجربة 8شهور لأسود وأسوء مشروع عملته فى حياتى وانا اعتقد ان ربنا بيطهرنى من كل ذنوبى اللى عملتها فى حياتى بالمشروع ده وللحديث بقية طويلة انشاء الله .


----------



## naser2 (24 يوليو 2010)

*بعدما فات الأوان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... الاخ العزيز الاستاذ وليد
لاأفهم سبب هذه النبرة الحادة في كلامك عن مشروع الفنيك وعذرا أخبرني ماذا يوجد من مشاريع أو غير مشاريع في مصر بدون عقبات قد تتفوق بكثير على عقبات تصنيع الفنيك من مشاكل التفتيش والخامات والتسويق ........ وغير ذلك
عفوا لي عتاب عليك شديد لماذا لم تعرض علينا هذه الصورة القاتمة قبل ذلك ؟ وتركتنا نأخذ الانطباع الجميل والصورة الوردية عن المشروع من خلال عرض الاخ ممدوح خاصة انك نشرت من قريب تليفوناتك واستعدادك التام للمساعدة في تجهيز المشروع من معدات وتوفير خامات مع تقديم الدعم الفني مجانا لوجه الله تعالى! ولماذا لم تثنينا عن عزمنا عندما قابلناك ؟! وتركتنا كل هذه الفترة نجهز المكان والمعدات دون تحذير ثم تأتي الآن وتعرض علينا هذه الصورة القاتمة وتتركنا في هذه الحيرة الشديدة ؟ سامحك الله وعفا عنك.


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 يوليو 2010)

وشهد شاهد من أهلها 

أخى الحبيب وليد سامحك الله لاتظن ان بكلامك هذا انك قد أصبت هدفك وانك تخاطب عقول ساذجة فكل من فى هذا المنتدى اناس مثقفون بل ويعرفون اكثر منى فانا والله العظيم اتعلم كل يوم منهم الجديد فكان عليك قبل ان تقدم على كتابة شيىء ان تذكر نفسك انك فى ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) وفى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 

كما كان عليك الا تجحد النعم وان تشكر المنعم عز وجل على ما فتح عليك من نعمه التى لا تعد ولا تحصى 

ولا تنسى ان الله فى عون العبد ما كان فى عون أخيه 

ثم هل تظن اخى الحبيب انك بهذا الكلام قد افسحت الطريق لنفسك لا والله 

فانا من قبل ان اكتب موضوعى هذا على المنتدى ومنذ اكثر من 10 اعوام والكثير الكثير فى مصر بل المئات فى مصر كان يصنع الفنيك فانا لم آتى بآى جديد بل هناك الكثير الكثير ممن يعرف اكثر منى بل ويفوقنى بكثير جدا فى الخبرة والمهارة
فراجع نفسك واستغفر ربك واعلم ان من غشنا فليس منا فكان من الواجب عليك ان تعين اخوانك وتفتح لهم المجال كما فتح لك من قبل وان تتحدث بالنعم وان تشكر المنعم عز وجل 

اخى الحبيب كنت قاسيا فى كلامى ولكن سامحنى فقد مللت هذه الطرق وهذه الفلسفات وهذا التعصب المزموم 

فالأمانة الأمانة فى كلامنا فالكل سيسأل عن كل لفظة وكل كلمة نطق بها لسانه





































ا​


----------



## walid55 (24 يوليو 2010)

عزيزى الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ ممدوح 
لا أفهم لماذا هذه اللهجة الشديدة فى كلامك . فأنا لم اقل أى كلمة أو حرف لأضل به أى شخص والله على مأقول شهيد وعلى ما أعتقد انك تعلم عن الصدق فى كل كلامى .. وكل ماقلته كان مجرد صورة حقيقية واضحة بمنتهى الشفافية والوضوح وليس لى أى مطمع شخصى فى أى شيْ وانت تعلم ذلك جيدآ ... ولاظن اننى اخاطب عقول ساذجة كما تقول فكل من يدخل هذا المنتدى العظيم هم اناس محترمون ومثقفون وبالفعل كما قال الأخ ناصر الذى لا أعرفه ولم اقابله من قبل كنت قد نشرت تليفونى واننى على استعداد تام لمساعدة كل من يريد عمل هذا المشروع وبالفعل ساعدت اشخاص كثير وذللك لوجه الله تعالى وحتى هذه اللحظة أتشرف بمد يد العون لكل من يطلب منى ذلك وكل ماقلته كلام واقعى عن تجربة شخصية ولم اهاجم حضرتك او اى انسان آخر فارجوك بلاش الكلام الجامد اوى اللى انت بتقوله ده مثل من غشنا فليس نا فانا لم اغش اى احد بتوضيحى لبعض الحقائق التى ذكرتها وكذلك قوللك ( استغفر ربك وتب الى الله ) فماذا فعلت انا حتى تقول لى مثل هذا الكلام فانا والحمد لله استغفر ربى واتوب اليه بدون نصيحتك كل يوم وكل وقت وكلامى كله لم اقصد منه التقليل من شانك اومعلوماتك فبالعكس دائمآ اشكرك وأدعو لك ان يجازيك الله خيرآ على كل ماتبذله لافادة جميع الاخوة وللحديث بقية انشاء الله مع حبى واحترامى وتقديرى للجميع


----------



## naser2 (25 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ وليد
أولا أعتذر لحضرتك ان كنت اسأت في ردي عليك أو أخطأت تقدير كلامك وارجوا التماس العذر لي حيث انني أصابني بعض الاحباط عند قراءته لاول مرة خاصة عندما قلت انه اسوأ وأسود مشروع قابلك ولكن بعد ذلك تفهمت المقصود من هذا الكلام.
وأنا أعلن في هذا المنتدى أن الاستاذ وليد لم يتأخر في اعطائي ماأريد من معلومات بل واستقبلني بحفاوة وكرم ولايزال على استعداد لتقديم العون الفني وغير الفني بدون اي مقابل وهذه حقيقة اشهد بها وجزاه الله خيرا.
كما لا يفوتني تقديم الشكر الجزيل والتقدير والدعاء لاخينا الفاضل الاستاذ ممدوح صاحب هذه الفكرة والذي جعله الله سبحانه وتعالى سببا في انشاء هذا المشروع وتأسيسه عند الكثيرين ليس الا لرغبته في حب الخير للجميع والذي اشعرنا بقيم الاسلام الحقيقية وحقوق الاخوة في الله بصورة عملية.
وتحياتي لهذه الروح الطيبة في هذا المنتدى الرائع وشكري للجميع.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (26 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اما بعد فالسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يامن كنتم جميعا سببً من من فضل الله عزوجل علينا بالكثير من المعلومات وكشف الكثير واول ماتعلمناه منكم هو مد يد العون للجميع حيث ان مساعده الاخر ماهى الا مساعده النفس فقط تحتاج لمقاومه الشيطان وضلالته حيث يرمى بنا الا الطمع حتى ننسى قناعتنا بالقضاء والقدر وماقسمه الله لنا جميعا .... اخيرا ان حدث سوء تفاهم بين الاحباب فلا تنسوا انكم احباب وانكم الخير حيث ان خيركم للناس انفعكم للناس وانتم نفعتم الناس بالكثير فلنستغفر الله جميعا ولنعلم واعلم انكم تعلمون وانا والله اقل مايعلم فيكم ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستغفر الله سبعين مرة وفى روايه اخر سبع مائه مرة ... بالله عليكم ان نكمل الطريق والله سنصل لشيئا اكبر ان اخلصنا النيه لله سنصل لابعد مانأمل فكل جديد كان يلزمه الاخلاص اللهم ارزقنا النيه الصالحه والاخلاص فى الفعل والقول ....... مايبقى الا ان اشهد الله امام الجميع انه بسببكم وسبب هذا الملتقى الجميل كم منٌ الله علينا بالكثير من الخير والخير يشمل كل ماهو مادى ومعنوى .......... اخيرا سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ولا اله الا انت استغفرك ربى واتوب اليك ووفق الله الجميع واياى لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## walid55 (29 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى الأعزاء جميعآ أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع 

هيا بنا جميعآ نهنىْ أستاذنا الفاضل ومعلمنا الجليل الأستاذ /
*ممدوح الجيارعلى استلامه تأشيرة العمرة وندعوا الله له جميعآ ان يتقبل منه وأن يتذكرنا جميعآ وهو فى الأراضى المباركة والكعبة المشرفة ويدعوا لنا الله أن يهيْ لتا من أمرنا رشدا .*
*ألف مبروك يا أستاذ ممدوح وربنا يوفقك ويبارك لك . *
* أخوك وليد*


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (4 أغسطس 2010)

تقبل الله منك لا تنسانا من الدعاء هنالك

والف مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اخوانى اعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكريم 


تقبل الله منا ومنكم شهرنا المبارك شهر رمضان الكريم أعاده الله على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات



وأعدكم بإذن الله بعد انتهاء شهر رمضان الكريم بتكملة الموضوع بالتفصيل كما نفعل فى كل مرة وتنزيل ما صور فديو من تصنيعات للفنيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذ ممدوح وكل عام والأمة الأسلامية بألف خير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان وان شاء الله يكون رمضان الجاية خير علأمة الأسلامية ويكون الأقصى بأيدي المسلمين اللهم امين امين


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

وينك يا بشمهندس ممدوح وحشتنا أرجوا العودة ليتفاعل الموضوع مرة أخرى كما نرجوا منك استكماله سريعا 

أخوك : فتحى الفرماوى


----------



## رائد شحاته (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عمرة مقبولة يا شيخ ممدوح ان شاء الله اما ترجع رن علينا علشان عاوز اجى لحضرتك


----------



## رائد شحاته (21 سبتمبر 2010)

حمد الله على السلامة يا أستاذنا الفاضل عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله وعقبال الحج تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال

وان شاء الله انسق مع حضرتك زيارة قريبا


----------



## رائد شحاته (26 سبتمبر 2010)

العضو الفاضل : walid55

ممكن ترسل لى رقم تليفون لحضرتك نقدر نتواصل فيه


لإن تليفوناتك اللى حصلت عليها من البشمهندس ممدوح كلها لاترد


----------



## حلم محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يارك الله فيك ..... الحمدلله الان عرفت طريقة عمل الفنيك ... ولكن ما هو الفنيك وفي ماذا يستخدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wma111 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع المبذول منك يا جوكر الموقع 
اخوك الجوكر


----------



## walid55 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل رائد شحاته 
لا أستطيع وضع رقم تليفونى احترامآ لقوانين المنتدى 
وارقام تليفوناتى هى الموجودة معك بالفعل وربما انك اتصلت وانا نائم 
اعتذر لك .... ورجاء الاتصال بى 
مع حبى واحترامى


----------



## walid55 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عزيزى الاستاذ الفاضل ممدوح الجيار . برجاء التكرم بأن توضح لنا ماهى مادة المسيللوز وكذلك مادة كاربا بول وهل لهم علاقة بصناعة الفنيك . وان كان لهم علاقة فياريت تشرح لنا طريقة عملهم . وذلك لأنى سمعت كلام عشوائى من بعض الناس عن دورهم فى تغليظ الصابون وكذلك الفنيك 
وياريت لا تغيب عنا اكثر من ذلك 
مع كل الحب والاحترام 
وليد


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هى الكلفة المطلوبة لعمل مصنع مصغر للفنيك بإمكانات محدودة وليكن لإنتاج طن من الفنيك 

وبجد بجد مرسى جدا جدا يا بشمهندس على هذا التفصيل فى الشرح


----------



## walid55 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد اذن الاستاذ الفاضل / ممدوح الجيار الكلفة المطلوبة اعمل مصنع فنيك مصغر لاتزيد عن 1000 جنيه للمعدات فقط ونحن على استعداد للمساعدة والتنفيذ بأقل الامكانيات وللمزيد من المعلومات رجاء الاتصال وتليفونى معروف للجميع
مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير
وليد


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتك يا استاذ walid55 

تشرح لنا ازاى تكلفة المعدات لن تزيد عن 1000 جنية لإن فى الموضوع هنا تكلفة المعدات هتعدى ال 7000 جنية على كلام الأستاذ ممدوح

فممكن لو سمحت تقولنا ايه هى المعدات المطلوبة وهل فيها اختلاف عما ذكر الأستاذ ممدوح هنا 

ويا ريت حضرتك تذكر لنا ما تعرفه عن :

كيفية انشاء مصنع للفنيك مصغر بأقل الإمكانات وان كان هناك طرق اخرى للتصنيع عند حضرتك ارجوا ان تذكرها لنا اخينا الفاضل walid55




أخوك : فتحى من أسوان


----------



## walid55 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الاستاذ الفاضل / استاذ فتحى الفرماوى ( تحية طيبة ) 
كان ردى السابق على الأخت الفاضلة التى تريد عمل مصنع مصغر لأنتاج الفنيك . وفعلآ من خلال تجاربى العملية أن معدات مصنع الفنيك المصغر لا تتعدى 1000 جنيه وربما أقل بعض الشيء . 
وهذا ليس تناقض مع كلام استاذنا الجليل أستاذ ممدوح الجيار . لأنه هو الأساس . ولكنى اتحدث عن الموضوع من وجهة نظرى العملية وانا على استعداد لمساعدة اى شخص تقف امامه عقبة فى هذا المشروع . وده برضه بعد اذن استاذنا الفاضل ممدوح الجيار .
وسوف اوافيكم بتفاصيل التكلفة العملية للمشروع بالورقة والقلم فى اقرب وقت انشاء الله نظرآ لانشغالى الشديد هذه الايام بسبب زيادة اسعار خامات الفنيك واسعار الفنيك نفسه بصورة غير طبيعية .
ولى الشرف ان اصرح بأن من علمنى صناعة الفنيك هو الاستاذ الفاضل ممدوح الجيار الذى اكن له كل المحبة والاحترام بل ويستحق أكثر من ذلك .
مع وافر الحب والاحترام والتقدير للجميع


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيل على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

هناك تعديلات مهمة فى موضوعى هذا وتصحيح لأخطاء كثيرة وتفاصيل كثيرة قد أضيفت وصور كثيرة قد تم رفعها وتعديلات فى أسعار الخامات بسعر اليوم وتعديلات فى أسعار البيع لطن الفنيك بسعر اليوم وهكذا 


فأرجوا متابعة وقراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى بعد التسجيل فى منتدى 

( مصر للجميع ) فى قسم ( أفكار ) والموضوع بعنوان ( تصنيع الفنيك)

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ثانيا: تركيبة 200 كيلو من الفنيك السوبر المركز ولكن أقل تركيزا بشىء لا يذكر من التركيبة السابق ذكرها وكذلك أقل تكلفة وممكن بيعها بنفس سعر التركيبة السابقة أو أقل وطبعا طريقة تصنيعها نفس طريقة التركيبة السابق ذكرها مع اختلاف المقادير طبعا  
ملحوظة :​
وسعر بيع طن الفنيك لمحلات الجملة سواء فى جراكن 20 لتر او فى جمدانات 60 لتر الآن قد زاد نظرا لإرتفاع أسعار الخامات 

فطن الفنيك الآن من هذه التركيبة وهى اعلى خامة ممكن تكون موجودة فى السوق لإن من ساعة ما الأسعار ارتفعت والغش كتر فسعر بيع الطن من هذه الخامة للجملة هو 3500 جنيه وللقطاعى 4000 جنيه​


والمقادير هى : 

5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة ) 


11 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته


2.180 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


9 كيلو كيروزوت 



22 كيلو قطفة فينول


3 كيلو فينول كريستال


2 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.600 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى​​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ثالثا: تركيبة آخرى 200 كيلو من الفنيك السوبر المركز ولكن أقل تركيزا بشىء لا يذكر من التركيبتين السابق ذكرهم وكذلك أقل تكلفة وممكن بيعها بنفس سعر التركيبات السابقة أو أقل 
وطبعا طريقة تصنيعها نفس طريقة التركيبتين السابق ذكرهم مع اختلاف المقادير طبعا 

والمقادير هى : 

5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة ) 


11 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته 



2.180 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


9 كيلو كيروزوت 



21 كيلو قطفة فينول


2.5 كيلو فينول كريستال


2 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.600 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى 



وجزاكم الله خيرا[/color][/size]​


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (14 نوفمبر 2010)

رابعا: تركيبة آخرى 200 كيلو من الفنيك السوبر المركز 
ولكن أقل تركيزا من الثلاث تركيبات السابق ذكرهم وكذلك أقل تكلفة وممكن بيعها بنفس سعر التركيبات السابقة أو أقل يعنى ممكن يباع الطن فيها لمحلات الجملة ب 3250 جنيه وللقطاعى ب 3750 جنيه
وطبعا طريقة تصنيعها نفس طريقة التركيبتين السابق ذكرهم مع اختلاف المقادير طبعا

والمقادير هى :

5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة )


11 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته



2.180 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


8.5 كيلو كيروزوت



20 كيلو قطفة فينول


2.5 كيلو فينول كريستال


2 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.600 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى

​


----------



## walid55 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الى كل الاخوة الاعزاء بالمنتدى 
كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة وستر من الله السميع العليم المجيب


----------



## walid55 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذنا الفاضل / ممدوح الجيار 
عايزين نعرف من سعادتك اسعار الفنيك هذه الايام بعد الزيادة الرهيبة فى اسعار الخامات .
لأن بالاسعار دى هيفقد الفنيك اهم مميزاته فى سوق المطهرات باعتباره من ارخص المطهرات بالنسبة للجودة .
وسمعنا ان القلفونية هيوصل سعرها 35جنيه فهل هذا الكلام اكيد . 
والاسعار اللى حضرتك ذكرتها فى موضوعك ان طن السوبر ب 4000 جنيه ده بالنسبة للسوبر الجيد 
والاقل تركيز ب 3750 للقطاعى و3250 للجملة . ياترى هل السوق استوعب هذه الزيادة فى الاسعار ولا لسة ؟؟
وانا عندى طن السوبر الممتاز وخامة جيدة جدآ ب 3250 جنيه لكن لسة السوق عندى لم يستوعب هذه الزيادة لأنى كنت بأبيع نفس الخامة منذ ايام قليلة ب 2800جنيه. 
المهم سوق اصبح فيه لخبطة جامدة جدآ وأصلآ ماعدش حد بيعرف يفرق الشعبى من السوبر . يعنى لما اروح لعميل فى مكان ما واقول له ان الفنيك هيزيد 25 او 30 جنيه فى الجمدانة يقول لى ليه وازاى ويفتح لى س و ج ويقول لى انا فلا ن عارض عليه الطن ب2750 جنيه مثلآ للسوبر ويفرجنى على العينة الاقيها شعبى الشعبى وكلها مغلظات بولى وتايلوز وسليلوز وخلافه بالاضافة الى لون . 
اقصد ن كل كلامى ده ان الغش اصبح كتير جدآ فى سوق المنظفات بصفة عامة وفى سوق الفنيك بصفة خاصة ومافيش عند التجار اى معايير للجودة الا السعر الاقل ودى كارثة لان المصانع المحترمة اللى بتراعى ضميرها وبتراعى ربنا فى نسب الخامات بتضيع وسط شوية الحلنجية اللى ملوا السوق . 
وللاسف اعرف مصانع كتير لاتضع اى مواد فعالة فى الفنيك والديتول والداونى . وكل ده من باب التجارة وده فى نظرى حرام حرام .
آسف لانى طولت شوية بس فعلآ انا حزين على خراب ذمم الكثير فى هذه الايام ولا توجد اعذار لأى مذنب يعنى ناس كتير تقول وانا هأعمل ايه وناس تستبيح ذلك بدعوى انها تجارة واللى مش عاجبه مايشتريش وآخرين يقولوا انت مزعل نفسك ليه ؟ 
كل عام وانتم بخير وللحديث بقية انشاء الله ان كان فى العمر بقية


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*طيب لو مفيش قطفة فينول او فنيك خام فى شركة الكوك ولكن فيه كيروزوت فقط 
السؤال : ينفع اصنع فنيك من الكيروزوت والفينول فقط واستغنى عن قطفة الفينول او الفنيك الخام ؟
الإجابة : ان شاء الله ينفع وينفع كمان حاجات تانية كتير هنقول عليها فالبدائل كتير والحمد لله وسنشرح كل شىء فى موضعه 

طيب : هنتكلم على تركيبة فنيك من الكيروزوت والفينول فقط مفهاش قطفة فينول او فنيك خام 

أولا : تركيبة 200 كيلو فنيك سوبر مركز بالكيروزوت والفينول كريستال 

المقادير : 

5 كيلو زيت بذرة قطن خام 


11 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته



2.180 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


20 كيلو كيروزوت


8 كيلو فينول كريستال


2 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.600 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى
​*


----------



## walid55 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا استاذ / ممدوح 
رجاء الرد على تساؤلاتنا لو تكرمت .


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا عن الفنيك المعبأ فى الأزايز وتكلفة كرتونة الفنيك كمنتج نهائى واين تباع وبكام تباع ؟


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*معذرة أخى : وليد ، أخى : mohammedwagdy

فسأخر الإجابة عن استفساراتكم لأننى سأتكلم عليها بالتفصيل لما يأتى دورها فالموضوع أنا ماشى فيه بالترتيب من سنوات حتى لا تتشتت الأذهان وحتى لا ننسى آى نقطة أو شيىء قد يفوتنا 

فأنا كما عودتكم سأتكلم عن كل شيىء بالتفصيل فى دوره كما فعلت من قبل وكما افعل الأن ونحن الأن بصدد الكلام عن مراحل التصنيع فأخشى ان انتقلت منها الى الرد على التساؤلات أن ننسى شيىء 

فدعونا نعطى كل مرحلة حقها من الكلام ومن الترتيب اللذى بدأناه

وجزاكم الله خيرا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع​*


----------



## walid55 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وجزاك مثله استاذنا الفاضل .


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سنتكلم الآن عن تضريبات للفنيك الوسط التركيز 
أول تضريبة للفنيك الوسط :
وهى تمتاز بأنها غنية بالفينول وقوية بالنسبة للموجود فى السوق من الفنيك الوسط بل إنى وجدت من يبيع ما هو أقل تركيزا منها بسعر أعلى مما تباع به هذه التركيبة وممكن بيعها لمحلات الجملة الطن من 2800 جنيه إلى 2900 جنيه وللقطاعى ب 3250 جنيه

والمقادير هى :
3.5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة )


8.5 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته



1.650 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


7 كيلو كيروزوت



15.5 كيلو قطفة فينول


3 كيلو فينول كريستال


1.5 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.200 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى​


----------



## سان سان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عملت تركيبه و لاحظت انه عمل لون ابيض ما الحل و لماذا عمل كده


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (5 ديسمبر 2010)

سان سان قال:


> عملت تركيبه و لاحظت انه عمل لون ابيض ما الحل و لماذا عمل كده





*وضح لى أخى الفاضل مقادير التركيبة اللى انتا عملتها ؟ وايه اللى انتا عملته أيضا بالضبط ؟ ​*


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عامة مشكور جدا يا أستاذ ممدوح 

لكن ارجوا من حضرتك الإستفاضة فى موضوع التسويق عند كلامكم عليه خاصة الفنيك المعبأ فى الأزايز علشان تتم الفائدة 

مشكور للمرة الثانية واحنا فى انتظار التكملة 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سان سان (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن من اين أتي بالكيروزوت لاني مرة اجدة وعشرة لأ ونفسي اعرف مكان ثابت اشتري منه مع العلم اني مبتدأ في التصنيع


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سان سان قال:


> جزاك الله خير ولكن من اين أتي بالكيروزوت لاني مرة اجدة وعشرة لأ ونفسي اعرف مكان ثابت اشتري منه مع العلم اني مبتدأ في التصنيع




الكيروزوت لا يأتى إلا من شركة الكوك هذا هو المكان الثابت 

واذا أردت توافره بإستمرار وبكميات اتصل بى على تليفونى وانا انسق لك مع الناس اللى فى الكوك



______________________________________________________



وبالنسبة لطلب أخانا mohammedwagdy 

إن شاء الله موضوع التسويق وطرقه وسلبياته وايجابياته والطرق العملية للتسويق الخالية من الأخطاء او احتمال نسبة الخطأ فيها لا تتعدى ال 1 % وذلك من خلال خبرة أكثر من 6 سنوات كل ذلك سأقدمه لكل أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام بالتفصيل الممل حتى يمل القارىء من طول الكتابة فى موضوع التسويق فيتجه للتسويق فورا هربا من هذه الكتابة الطويلة ( دعابة ) 

وكذلك الكلام على التعبئة والمشكلات اللتى ممكن تواجه البعض أثناء التعبئة وكيفية التغلب على هذه المشكلات كل ذلك كما عودتكم سيكون بالتفصيل الممل

ولكن كل ذلك فى وقته ولما يأتى دوره من الكلام ان شاء الله تعالى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منصورون (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*الى السادة الكرام*

الموقع مجاني


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (8 يناير 2011)

ثانى تضريبة للفنيك الوسط :
وهى تمتاز بأنها غنية بالفينول أيضا وقوية بالنسبة للموجود فى السوق من الفنيك الوسط بل إنى وجدت من يبيع ما هو أقل تركيزا منها بسعر أعلى مما تباع به هذه التركيبة وممكن بيعها لمحلات الجملة الطن من 2600 جنيه إلى 2700 جنيه وللقطاعى ب 3000 جنيه

والمقادير هى :
3.5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة )


8.5 كيلو قلفونية


200 جرام تايلوز


100 جرام صودا لسرعة تخمر التايلوز واذابته



1.650 كيلو صودا قشور تركيز 98 % ويفضل بتاعة شركة النصر للكيماويات ( بتاعة شركة القوات المسلحة الشكارة الصفراء اللتى ذكرناها قبل ذلك )


6 كيلو كيروزوت



11 كيلو قطفة فينول


3 كيلو فينول كريستال


1.5 لتر جاز أبيض ( يعنى يساوى 1.200 كيلو بوزن الكيلو لإن اللتر يساوى 800 جرام )


من 10 _ 15 ملو شفشق صغير اللى بيزن 1.5 لتر من الماء من محلول البولى​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يناير 2011)

عفوا اخي انا من سوريا 
ممكن تشرح لي ما هو عمل الفنيك 
مع شرح المسميات التي وضعتها بالفنيك الوسط
السلام عليكم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (9 يناير 2011)

*الفنيك هو عبارة عن مادة سائلة لونها اسود يميل الى اللون البنى اوالعسلى القاتم مطهرة قاتلة للعديد من البكتريا والفطريات ويستخدم بكفاءة فى التطهير و التنظيف وهو عبارة عن خليط من زيوت قطران الفحم والأحماض القطرانية لأنه يحتوى على زيوت قطرانية ذات محتوى كربونى و محتوى بترولى و هذه الزيوت تكون أيضاً زيوت متصبنة وكذلك يحتوى أيضا على مادة الفينول و هو مادة مطهرة شديدة المفعول فهى سامة و قاتلة و مبيدة فورية لكافة الجراثيم و الفيروسات

وهو لا يستخدم مباشرة وانما يخفف فى الماء وهو من المستحلبات اللتى تستحلب فى الماء فيتكون تدافع إستحلابى أبيض كاللبن داخل الماء منتشراً بها لكى يسهل عملية نشر تطهيره فى الأماكن التى يصعب الوصول إليها و تظهر رائحته الذكية التطهيرية مالئة للمكان 

والأماكن اللتى تحتاج دائما إلى الفنيك هى 
1 _شركات الدواجن الكبرى
2_ مزارع الاغنام والابقار والماشية وعنابر الدواجن والارانب
3_ المجازر والمذابح والمدابغ ودورات المياه والمعسكرات و اماكن تجمع القمامه
4_ محلات المنظفات واللتى تعرف فى بعض البلدان بالصبانات 
وكذلك يتم توريده إلى الجهات الادارية والمستشفيات*​


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا لإهتمامك 

ونحن فى انتظار التكملة


----------



## Sarachem (24 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الا عزاء 
يمكنك التواصل مع لاى سؤال يختص بالراتنجات ( كالفينولك ريزن واليوريا ... ) و طرق تصنيع كثير من الكيماويات 
وفقنى الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## القوي بالله (7 فبراير 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooouu


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## amer yousry (17 مارس 2011)

اخى الحبيب طب لو عندنا فنيك شعبى وعاوزازود الريحه


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (18 مارس 2011)

amer yousry قال:


> اخى الحبيب طب لو عندنا فنيك شعبى وعاوزازود الريحه



فيه طرق كتيرة ولكن أسهل وارخص طريقة انك تضع للبرميل شوية ريحة فنيك بتاعة شركة فريدال للروائح لإن شركة فريدال عملت ريحة الفنيك بالضبط وتقريبا بتبيع الكيلو ب 5 جنيه 

بس ما تكترش منها علشان ساعات كترها بيعكر لون الفنيك


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## وليد الصغير (18 أبريل 2011)

ياريت تسماح الي استاذ ممدوح موضع الاميل او تلفون عشان نقدرار نتوصل عشان انقدر حاجة المشروع وكمان هكوان الفيد احسن وجزا اللة الاستاذ ممدوح كل خير


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (20 أبريل 2011)

تفضل


----------



## المهندس محمد سويسة (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن جميع المهندسين الجدد في اقطار العالم العربي الذين يبحثون عن مشاريع صغيرة يعتاشون منها


----------



## safwatmr (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## new2050 (1 مايو 2011)

*اكيد مشكور*

*
*




*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​ 
​ 
​ 
*مشكورين علي المعلومات اخواني*​ 
​ 
*قال تعالى: ( وقل رب زدني علمًا)*​ 
​ 
*المسئول الفني : لمحسنات الوقود*​ 


*Email : [email protected]*​ 
*Email : [email protected]*​ 
*Email : [email protected]*​ 



*
*
*:16:*
*
*
*
*
*
*
​


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (5 مايو 2011)

ممكن يا بشمهندس ممدوح تدينى تركيبة للفنيك الشعبى


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (11 مايو 2011)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> ممكن يا بشمهندس ممدوح تدينى تركيبة للفنيك الشعبى




*ممكن أخى تفضل 

تركيبة برميل شعبى عالى 220 لتر 

3.5 كيلو زيت محمض ( مرتفع الحموضة ) يفضل بتاع شركة اسكندرية للزيوت الموجودة فى كفر الزيات 


7 كيلو قلفونية

250 جرام تايلوز 

3 كيلو كيروزوت 

8 كيلو قطفة فينول 

3 كيلو فينول كريستال 

6 شفاشق من محلول البولى 


الطريقة نفس الطريقة المذكورة بالصور قبل ذلك 

وهقولها برده دلوقتى بإختصار شديد جدا 

أول حاجة نضع الزيت فى البرميل الصاج ومعاه حوالى نصف جردل ماية ثم نضع عليه القلفونية بعد تكسيرها وتنعيمها قطع صغيرة جدا 
بعد كده نضع البرميل على النار ونسخن حتى تمام الذوبان للقلفونية ونتأكد من انها دابت تمام التمام ومفيش حاجة لاصقة منها فى قاع البرميل 

بعد كده نهدىء النار شوية ونضع محلول التايلوز وطريقة عمل المحلول هى ( نجيب جردل بلاستيك ونملاه ماية ونرش فيه التايلوز مع التقليب وبعدين نديله سنة صودا صغيرة حوالى معلقة صغيرة صودا مدوبة فى نصف شفشق ماية لسرعة تخمر التايلوز اى حتى يصبح فيه لزوجة عالية )

نضع محلول التايلوز كله فى البرميل مع التقليب ثم نزود النار شوية ونترك البرميل على النار شوية حتى يتم غليان المكونات مع التقليب كل شوية حتى تتجانس المكونات مع بعضها 

بعد كده نطفىء النار ونضيف محلول الصودا سنة سنة مع التقليب وهذه تسمى مرحلة التصبن 
ومحلول الصودا عبارة عن ( نحضر بستيلة بلاستيك ونضع فيها 1.450 كيلو صودا قشور ونضع عليهم 4.5 كيلو ماية ونقلبهم كويس حتى تدوب الصودا جيدا ) 


بعد كده نضيف الكيروزوت فى البرميل ونضيف كمان جردلين ماية علشان المزيج اللى فى البرميل يفك شوية وبعدين نولع النار تانى 

ونقلب كل شوية ونترك المزيج على النار حتى الغليان التام ولو فيه ترمومتر سوائل نقيس بيه حتى يقرأ من 90 الى 100 درجة مئوية ( درجة الغليان ) 

ثم نطفىء النار ونبرد البرميل اى نضع ماية فى البرميل ونقلب ثم نقيس بالترمومتر وهكذا حتى تصل درجة حرارة المزيج اللذى فى البرميل الى من 40 الى 50 درجة مئوية 

بعد كده نضيف القطفة فى البرميل ونقلب كويس 

ثم نضيف الفينول كريستال السائل الذى تم تسيله بالتسخين وطريقة تحويله لسائل شرحناها قبل كده راجع شرحها 

ثم نقلب كويس 

ثم نضيف حوالى 5 او 6 شفاشق من محلول البولى ونقلب كويس ومحلول البولى شرحنا طريقة تحضيره قبل كده راجع الشرح 

ثم نكمل باقى البرميل بالماء لحد قبل الآخر بشوية صغيرين ثم نشوف اللون بتاع الفنيك لو اسمر تمام وفيه شفافية يبقى كده خلاص الفنيك خلص 

لو لسة لم يسمر جيدا يبقى نضيف له سنة صغيرة من محلول صودا التسمير ونقلب كويس وبعدين نشوف اللون وبعد شوية اذا لم يسمر لسه مسمرش اضيف سنة صغيرة تانية من محلول صودا التسمير وهكذا حتى الحصول على سمار قاتم لامع وشفافية جيده رايقة 


ومحلول صودا التسمير هو عبارة عن ( 1 كيلو صودا فى جردل صغير وونضع عليه 9 كيلو ماية ونقلبهم كويس حتى دوبان الصودا جيدا ) 


وان شاء الله النتيجة ستكون جيدا جدا فى الآخر وستجد فنيك شعبى عالى واستحلابه فى الماء قوى جدا وكمان هيكون سعره مناسب ان شاء الله 

وابقى ادعيلى لما تعمله *​


----------



## السى اتش (22 مايو 2011)

اخوانى الكرام 

أى مساعدة فى مشروع الفينيك أنا مستعد فى ليلٍ أو نهار و من دون أى مقابل مادى بس مواصلاتى عليك طبعاً.

0107259370


[email protected]


----------



## abdallah maged (24 مايو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل ممدوح الجيار - الاخ الفاضل السى اتش
لقد ارسلت اليكم بريد الكترونى ..... ارجو الرد والمساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------



## السى اتش (27 مايو 2011)

*معلومة تهم المهتم*



السى اتش قال:


> اخوانى الكرام
> 
> أى مساعدة فى مشروع الفينيك أنا مستعد فى ليلٍ أو نهار و من دون أى مقابل مادى بس مواصلاتى عليك طبعاً.
> 
> ...





يا شباب أنا بعمل دا لوجه الله مش دعاية لنفسى لأنى قد أحسن الله لى ولا أطلب مقابل من أحد وكان فيه أخ كلمنى و سألنى إنتا بتاخد كام على الطن .... كأنه مقرأش كلامى دا قبل كدا كل ما هنالك هو أن مواصلاتى بتكون على الشخص اللى بيستضيفنى ولكم وافر التحية.


----------



## ابو هوبه (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسمه ايه (6 يونيو 2011)

دكتورنا الكبير الدكتور [ السى اتش ]

تحية طبية لسيادتك وبعد 

قد حاولت الاتصالك بمعاليك مراراً ولكن الموبايل مقفول 

فهل هناك وسيلة أخرى للاتصال خصوصاً أننى فى ظروف صعبة و التركيبة التى عملتها بنفسى ليست بنفس الكفاءة التى قد علمتنى تصنيعها وجعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## redemption 4 ever (7 يونيو 2011)

*الرائع المميز ( السى إتش )


حضرتك اشترينا الخامات من المصدر اللى حضرتك عرفتنا بيه و حاولنا على قد ما قدرنا لكن البركة فى حضرتك


فلو سمحت أتمنى أن تزورنا فى مصنعنا المتواضع للضرورة القصوى 


و لك جزيل الشكر و المواصلات علينا طبعاً


و حاولنا نكلم حضرتك كتير لكن للآسف الموبايل معظم الوقت مقفول



*


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 يونيو 2011)

ممدوح الجيار قال:


> *ممكن أخى تفضل
> 
> تركيبة برميل شعبى عالى 220 لتر
> 
> ...




والله يا بشمهندس ممدوح انا بدعيلك كتير جدا وابنى عاصم كمان وربنا يباركلك فى مالك وفى صحتك وفى مجهودك الكبير 

بشمهندس ممدوح التركيبة طلعت معاية فوق الممتازة بس الريحة ضعيفة سنة بس الفنيك لونه اسمر تمام واستحلاب قوى جدا بس عاوز ازود الريحة واتصلت بشركة فريدال علشان اسأل على ريحة الفنيك 
لاقيتها خلصانة ولسة هيعملوا 

وانا عاوز ازود ريحة الفنيك شوية فسألت واحد كيميائى قالى ان النفتالين ممكن يوضع فى الفنيك لزيادة الريحة بتاعته 

والسؤال يا بشمهندس هل الكلام ده صحيح ؟ وهل اذا كان صحيح فالأفضل النفتالين ولا ريحة الفنيك بتاعة فريدال ؟ وماهو المقدار سواء من النفتالين او ريحة فريدال ؟
انا عارف انى بتقل على حضرتك بس انا عارف انى بطلب من اخونا الكريم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا التفصيل وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك : فتحى الفرماوى


----------



## محمد علي الشيخ 1 (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم صديقي العزيز ممدوح 

عاد اليك شريكك القديم خضرجي


----------



## محمد محمود2011 (11 يونيو 2011)

الاخ ممدوح الجيار
اشكرك كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## redemption 4 ever (11 يونيو 2011)

السيد ممدوح الجيار هو هو السيد فتحى الفرماوى هو هو الدكتورة مها 

هو هو السيد محمد محمود هو هو محمد على الشيخ هو هو *الشيخ محمد غمرى *

يا سلام على الفتاكة يا سيدى وليه كل دا عشان .................



ربنا يسترنا ويسترك 

تأكد إن دا مش صح و فيه غيرك كتير بيساعد من غير ما يجزر الشباب اللى ايديه فاضيه 

_*يا سادتى الكرام دا مش كلامنا دى رسالة اتبعتت لنا و صاحبها اقسم علينا بالله أن ننشرها و العهدة فى ذلك عليه.*_


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

سادتى الأعزاء لقد دخلت هذا المنتدى لأجل المساهمة كما يفعل الكثيرين من الشباب الخدوم الذى يتطوع لخدمة إخوانه لمواجهة المستقبل الصعب ولكن حدث سوء تفاهم بين البعض كان من بين مرير نتائجه ما تعرضت له و أعرض الأمر عليكم ولكم الحكم على أو لى

هذا الفاصل الغير متوقع من السباب و الردح هو من السيد ممدوح الجيار

وهذا غيض من فيض 

يا كداب يا جبان يا منافق	11:34 PM
ومنافق	11:33 PM
انا اصلا اعرفك منين يا كداب	11:33 PM
يا دكتور يا محترم	11:34 PM
انا بجزر الشباب ازاى يا كداب وانتا اصلا تعرفنى منين يا كداب ولو لاحظت يا جاهل يا كداب انى اصلا كاتب كل شىء بالتفصيل علشان الناس مترجعليش فى حاجة 11:35 PM






ســـــــــــلام علـــــيكم	11:36 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



وناس كلمتنى كتير يا كداب من على المنتدى وسألتنى انتا كاتب كل الكلام ده ازاى	11:36 PM






لا نبتغى	11:36 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



بالتفصيل عن المشروع	11:36 PM






.........	11:36 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



انتا ما قرأتش موضوعى يا جاهل	11:36 PM
ولا اتعميت	11:36 PM
مشوفتش انى كاتب كل شىء بالتفصيل	11:37 PM
من سنة 2006	11:37 PM
من يوم ما اشتركت فى المنتدى	11:37 PM
كنت بعمل كدا ليه يا كداب	11:37 PM
وهو فيه واحد بياخد فلوس بيكتب كل شىء بالتفصيل حتى اسماء تجار الخامات	11:37 PM
وتليفوناتهم	11:37 PM
وعناوينهم	11:38 PM
ويشرح كل حاجة عن المشروع بالتفصيل 11:38 PM
حتى طرق تصنيعه بالصور	11:38 PM
ولا انتا مش بتعرف تقرأ	11:38 PM
سكت ليه يا جبان 11:39 PM
قبل ما تتهم الناس يا منافق	11:39 PM
انا عارف انك من الشركات اللى مزعلها انا كتبت كل شىء عن الفنيك بالتفصيل	11:39 PM






أمرنا بالصمت عن ملاعنة المسلمين وبالترفع عن الشتاميين	11:39 PM
انا عارف انك من الشركات اللى مزعلها انا كتبت كل شىء عن الفنيك بالتفصيل	11:40 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



فاكر انك انتا وامثالك من الشركات انى بكلامى عن مشروع الفنيك هضيق عليكم والشركات هتتكتر 11:40 PM






أطلاقاً عشان متعش دور البطولة فى فيلم هابط	11:40 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



معندكشى ايمان بالله	11:40 PM






كمان معنديش ايمان 11:40 PM
الله يبارك لك	11:40 PM



Me
Mohammed alg



بطولة ايه يا جاهل 11:40 PM
هو انتا اتعميت ومش بتعرف تقرأ	11:41 PM
ولا انتا دخلت على آخر صفحة فى موضوعى وخلاص	11:41 PM


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

يا ربى على الأسلوب


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

Show Recent Messages (F3)

You currently appear offline to Mohammed alg.

ch_onice212: هتندم على اللى قلته دا كتير 
Mohammed alg: انا يا محترم هافضل اكتب عن المشروع واساعد الشباب علشان امثالكم 
ch_onice212: بس أنا على أستعداد أسامحك 
Mohammed alg: اللى فاكرة انى المشروع ده حكر عليهم
ch_onice212: لمجرد انك تقول أنا آسف 
ch_onice212: أنتا جانبك الصواب 
ch_onice212: اللى يحتاجنى هساعده لو هبيع هدومى 
Mohammed alg: وانا عرفتك وليد قالى انك صاحب مصنع فنيك فى حلوان وزعلت قوى لأنى انا كاتب كل شىء عن الفنيك
ch_onice212: لو قدرت أوفر له الخامات مش هتأخر 
Mohammed alg: انتا بتساعد انتا يا كداب
ch_onice212: متدخلش أطراف تانية فى الموضوع 
Mohammed alg: بقوزلك انتا اتفقست خلاص يا كداب
Mohammed alg: انتا صاحب مصنع كيما فى حلوان
Mohammed alg: وليد قالى عليك 
ch_onice212: شكراًلك يا صادق يا مخلص يا تقى يا ورع 
Mohammed alg: انتا كداب ومنافق
ch_onice212: أنا ربنا يسترنى و يسامحك
ch_onice212: و الله لا أملك مصنع ولا إيره 
Mohammed alg: انا عارف ايه اللى مزع امثالك انى كتبت كل شىء عن الفنيك
ch_onice212: غيره
Mohammed alg: وشباب كتير عمل المشروع ده
Mohammed alg: ولإنك ضعيف الإيمان خفت على مصنعك من ان حد يزاحمه
ch_onice212: ربنا يكرمك و تكتب أكتر و أكتر كل ما هنالك حبيت أساعد بدلاً من أن أقف متفرج
Mohammed alg: قمت قولت اسوأ سمعة الراجل ده بكدبك
ch_onice212: بربى ما قصدت ولا فكرت فى اللى بتقوله دا 
Mohammed alg: وليد قالى عنك وانا معاية تليفونك ولو عندك زرة شجاعة افتح التليفون بتاعك
Mohammed alg: وواجهنى
ch_onice212: لكن انتا محتاج تراجع نفسك 
Mohammed alg: اراجع نفسى انا والله الذى لا اله الا هو كنت فاكرك محترم فى اول كتاباتك
ch_onice212: انتا مصر تدخل أشخاص أنا معرفهاش فى الموضوع ليه
Mohammed alg: بس لما وليد حكالى عنك
ch_onice212: سيدى الفاضل بكل أدب و ثقة أقول لك 
ch_onice212: ساعد على قد ا تقدر و أنا كمان و اللى يحكم علينا هو 
Mohammed alg: عرفت مدى كرهك الداخلى واحقادك
ch_onice212: الشباب اللى يطلب مساعدتنا 
ch_onice212: ساعد على قد ا تقدر و أنا كمان و اللى يحكم علينا هو الشباب اللى يطلب مساعدتنا 
ch_onice212: من غير ضديات 
ch_onice212: و 
Mohammed alg: انتا لو بتساعد كنت دخلت بطريقة محترمة اصلا
Mohammed alg: واستأذنت يا محترم 
Mohammed alg: لإن دى صفحتى اصلا 
ch_onice212: أنا مجاش فى بالى انك هتزعل لمجرد ان حد اتكلم فيك كان ممكن تقول غفر الله لنا وله 
Mohammed alg: ولو كنت بتعرف تقرأ كنت قريت موضوعى اصلا من بدايته بدل ما بتحكم على الناس بهواك
ch_onice212: دى صفحتك ودا منتداك و الانترنت دا صنع فى منزلك 
ch_onice212: انتا مخطئ يا كبير 
ch_onice212: كان مبارك قال نفس كلامك دا 
ch_onice212: و قال مصر بتاعتى يا جدع 
ch_onice212: كبر دماغك 
ch_onice212: متبقاش 
Mohammed alg: والله الذى لا اله الا هو انتا ما عندك اصلا شجاعة لإنك مش بترد على التليفونات اصلا خايف لا تتفضح
ch_onice212: بالتفكير السطحى دا 
ch_onice212: ولا فاكر انك لوحدك اللى عايز تساعد الشباب و كل الناس 
ch_onice212: بتتآمر عليك
Mohammed alg: لو كنت بتساعد يا كداب زى ما بتقول كنت فرحت ان مجرد اخ ليك كاتب عن الموضوع كل شىء 
Mohammed alg: وبيساعد من 2006
ch_onice212: يا سيد 
Mohammed alg: علشان تعرف انك منافق وكداب 
ch_onice212: أنا عندى مناقشة دكتوراة بعد 18 يوم 
Mohammed alg: وليد قالى انك اتغاظت قوى لمجرد انك عرفت ان موضوع الفنيك اتعرف على النت
ch_onice212: بعدها هفتح تليفونى وهرد عليك 
Mohammed alg: خفت على مصنعك
Mohammed alg: حد ينافسك
ch_onice212: بكل أدب على عكس طريقتك 
Mohammed alg: والله لو عندك زرة شجاعة واجهنى
Mohammed alg: بس الكداب المنافق
ch_onice212: و أنتا خارج حساباتى و لست 
Mohammed alg: دائما بيستخبى وبيهرب
ch_onice212: تعنينى فى شىء 
Mohammed alg: علشان ميتفضحش
ch_onice212: انتا مصر على الفضايح و الهروب 
Mohammed alg: وانا هنزل كل الكلام ده على المنتدى علشان الناس تعرف حقيتك
ch_onice212: انتا بتشوف تومى وجيرى كتير 
ch_onice212: صح؟
ch_onice212: أتمنى 
Mohammed alg: ولو عندك جرأة واجهنى امام الزملاء فى المنتدى
ch_onice212: الناس تعرف أخلاق المحترم الملتحى 
ch_onice212: اللى يرجو ثواب الله 
ch_onice212: بالبذاءة الترهات و السخافات 
Mohammed alg: عرفت منين انى ملتحى
Mohammed alg: ده اول دليل ضدك سجل
ch_onice212: من الصورة اللى فى منتدى 
ch_onice212: مصر 
ch_onice212: يا فالح 
Mohammed alg: عرفت انك كلمت وليد
ch_onice212: يا ناصح 
ch_onice212: راجع الصورة اللى فى 
ch_onice212: أفكار 
ch_onice212: منتدى مصر 
ch_onice212: للجميع 
ch_onice212: متسرع انتا يا برنس 
Mohammed alg: يعنى انتا متابعنى فى كل المنتديات
ch_onice212: و دا مش من الكياسة 
Mohammed alg: وليد قالك عليه
ch_onice212: أقولك 
ch_onice212: أنا هنزل لك صورتك دى هدية منى 
Mohammed alg: وانتا قولتله انك هتنتقم منى 
ch_onice212: انتا اللى كاتب يا محترم 
Mohammed alg: علشسان انا كاتب كل شىء عن الفنيك بالتفصيل
ch_onice212: تم اعادة صياغة الموضوع 
ch_onice212: فى منتدى مصر للجميع 
Mohammed alg: خفت على مصنعك المحترم 
ch_onice212: أما هى مصر للجميع ليه تخلى الفينيك حكر عليك يا شيخ 
Mohammed alg: قولت اما الفقله تهمه
ch_onice212: متلعبش على نغمة هبلة 
Mohammed alg: انا حكر عليه الفنيك ازى يا جاهل
ch_onice212: عشان انتا طلعت مش تمام
Mohammed alg: وانا كاتب كل شىء بالتفصيل عنه
Mohammed alg: حتى دبة النملة فى المصنع
ch_onice212: خيركم من ترك الجدال ولو كان محقاً
Mohammed alg: خايف يا منافق
ch_onice212: إنما أهلك الذين من قبلكم كثرة الجدل 
Mohammed alg: بتحور فى الكلام 
ch_onice212: سلام عليكم لا نبتغى الجاهلين 
Mohammed alg: يا سلام يا أخ أشرف 
Mohammed alg: عرفت انك مسيرك تقع
Mohammed alg: يا جاهل
ch_onice212: أشرف مين يا سيد ممدوح 
ch_onice212: و يا سيدتى مها 
Mohammed alg: اشرف الشيخ المحترم
ch_onice212: و يا سيدى ......
Mohammed alg: طيب انتا بتدعى ذلك
ch_onice212: و رب الكعبة 
ch_onice212: أسمى لا أشرف ولا محسن ولا محمود
Mohammed alg: كداب ومنافق
ch_onice212: ولا أدعى 
ch_onice212: مع السلامة 
Mohammed alg: وهتعيش كداب
ch_onice212: يا محترم 
Mohammed alg: ومعندكشى زرة من الشجاعة للمواجهة
ch_onice212: انتظر ظهور هذه الصفاقات على المنتدى 
ch_onice212: ليعلم الناس حقيقتك
Mohammed alg is typing...
Mohammed alg: فى انتظارها احر من الجمر يا كداب


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

Show Recent Messages (F3)

Mohammed alg: عارف يا كداب انا هخلى مصر كلها تصنع فنيك يا كداب
ch_onice212: يا رب
ch_onice212: و يا رب يبقى فى كل بيت مصنع 
Mohammed alg: وهنشر موضوع الفنيك بالتفصيل كما افعل من سنة 2006 فى كل المنتديات
ch_onice212: و الشباب العاطل ربنا يكرمه برزق حلال 
ch_onice212: من الفينيك
Mohammed alg: علشان اللى زيك وزى امثالك يتغاظ
Mohammed alg is typing...
Mohammed alg: فاكرين ان الصناعة دية حكر عليكم انتم بس


----------



## morecolour77 (17 يونيو 2011)

السيد سي اتش.
كان الأفضل لك أن تزيل سوء الفهم هذا بينك و بين السيد ممدوح الجيار بدلا من عرض الشتائم و السباب الذي من الواضح أيضا أنك رجل بارد قد أثرت الرجل كي يسبك و الله أعلم هل أنت تستحق هذا السباب بالفعل أم لا. ولا اخفي عليك صراحة أن رأيي هو أنك تستحق أكثر من هذا السباب لأنك تثير الفتنة و تقلب الناس على بعض في المنتدى و تستحث كره المشاركين في الموضوع على السيد ممدوح الجيار الذي هو أيضا انسان له مشاعر و احاسيس من الممكن أن يستثار فيغضب فيقول مثل أي انسان غاضب كلام و سب كثير في حالة غضبه هذا إن لم تكن أنت تستحق هذا السباب


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

Show Recent Messages (F3)

Mohammed alg: اتخرست ليه يا كداب
ch_onice212: بسمع منك يا محترم 
Mohammed alg: بتلجلج فى الكلام مش عارف ترد لإنى كشفت حقيقتك
ch_onice212: انتا 
ch_onice212: صغير على الأدب 
Mohammed alg: نفسى تواجهنى كمان بالكلام فى التليفون
ch_onice212: و الاحترام دا بعد اللى انتا بنفسك كتبته 
Mohammed alg: لو عندك زرة شجاعة 
ch_onice212: ان شاء الله 18 يوم و أفتح تليفونى بعد الرسالة بتاعتى 
ch_onice212: بس 
Mohammed alg: بس يكفى ان وليد قالى عليكم وعرفت مكركم والعيبكم
ch_onice212: يا رب ما تسب الدين فى الموبايل 
ch_onice212: بعد اللى كتبته دا 
Mohammed alg: انا يا كلب 
ch_onice212: كمان كلب 
Mohammed alg: انتا نصرانى ولا ايه يا كلب
ch_onice212: ربنا يسترك
ch_onice212: شكراً لك
Mohammed alg: والله الذى لا اله الا هو لو تكلمت عن الدين 
Mohammed alg: مش هيحصل كويس
Mohammed alg: فاهم
Mohammed alg: ولا لأ
ch_onice212: دين إيه يا بيه بعد السفسطة اللى بتبغبغ بيها دى 
ch_onice212: الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام وكفى بها نعمة 
Mohammed alg: لو انتا راجل اكتب تركيباتك على النت علشان الكل يستفاد منها
ch_onice212: انتا ناقصك ترجع للكتب تتعرف على الاسلام و أدب الخلاف و أخلاقيات الخلاف 
ch_onice212: كمان أنا مش راجل ؟
Mohammed alg: بدل ما انتا عمال تستخبى زى البنات وبتدعى انك بتساعد
ch_onice212: ربنا يبارك لك فى لسانك 
ch_onice212: وزى البنات 
ch_onice212: كمان؟؟؟؟
Mohammed alg: عاوزينك تساعد بجد ولا المساعدة مبتكونشى الا لما تروح للشخص
ch_onice212: تسلم تربيتك 
ch_onice212: ربنا يعلم 
Mohammed alg: ايه اتخرصت ليه ما تجاوب يا كداب
Mohammed alg: اللى عاوز يساعد يكتب ويعرف الناس ويرشدهم ولا هو الفنيك سر مينفعشى اننا نكتب عنه فى المنتدى ولا لازم المقابلة
Mohammed alg: عرفت انك كداب 
ch_onice212: قل إن كنت افتريته فعلى إجرامى و أنا برئ مما تجرمون 
ch_onice212: ولو دمك سفكت لما حظيتَ
Mohammed alg: لو انتا زى ما بتدعى انك بتساعد ماكنتش احتقرت مجهود غيرك وكنت اضفت عليه 
ch_onice212: اخسأ خزيت خزايةً لا تنفد أعلى تبرق يا هذا وترعد وتقول جوراً يا مسلم و تبرق 
ch_onice212: أين إسلامك 
ch_onice212: أين حياؤك
Mohammed alg: ما تجاوب يا كداب ولا بتهرب
ch_onice212: أين أنت من خلق الاسلام 
Mohammed alg: هروبك دليل جبنك وكدبك
ch_onice212: مش من طبعى أتسافل على خلق الله 
ch_onice212: و لو دى بضاعتك ربنا يحاسبك عليها 
Mohammed alg: هى المساعدة لازم تكون فى السر يا كداب 
ch_onice212: شكراً على أخلاقك 
Mohammed alg: جاوب ولا هتهرب تانى
ch_onice212: شوف يا محمد يا غمرى 
ch_onice212: لما حد بيجى 
ch_onice212: عشان تعمل له تركبية أو تعلمه 
ch_onice212: بتاخد منه قد إيه سيبتك تغلط من بدرى 
ch_onice212: من عن ضعف 
ch_onice212: ولا خنةع 
ch_onice212: ولا لصحة ما قلت 
ch_onice212: و لكن كنت أخبء لك 
ch_onice212: ما يكيدك
ch_onice212: و عندى بالتليفونات 
ch_onice212: وأسماء ناس لجئو ا لك 
ch_onice212: و طلبت منهم 
ch_onice212: مبالغ 
ch_onice212: قصاد أنك بالحرف هتشربهم الالصنعة 
ch_onice212: قصاد أنك بالحرف هتشربهم الصنعة 
ch_onice212: قصاد أنك بالحرف هتشربهم الصنعة 
ch_onice212: دلوقت 
ch_onice212: أنتا فى كورنر مش حلو 
ch_onice212: لأنى مش هقبل إهانتك دى 
ch_onice212: و مش هعديها لك بالمرة 
ch_onice212: أولاً عليك الاعتذار لأشرف و رضا أو محمد رضا أو فريد شوقى 
ch_onice212: لأنك ظنيت فيهم 
ch_onice212: ثانياً
Mohammed alg: عرفت انك اتفقست يا كداب
ch_onice212: الأيام بيننا 
Mohammed alg: يا كداب يا منافق
Mohammed alg: ما كنتش اتوقع انك وليد
Mohammed alg: كنت ساذج لما كلمتنى 
ch_onice212: و هنزل لك الاسم و العنوان و الموبايل لكل شاب جالك عشن تساعده و طلبت منه مبلغ 
ch_onice212: ما 
ch_onice212: و هتشوف 
Mohammed alg: وقولتلى ده واحد دكتور من حلوان ومتغاظ منك انك بتساعد الناس وبتنشر الفنيك
Mohammed alg: 4يا وليد بدوى يا كداب 
ch_onice212: خليك عامل زى النار كل فى كل من حولك
Mohammed alg: انا اللى عملتك يا كلب
ch_onice212: من قلة كياستك
Mohammed alg: يا كداب يا منافق
ch_onice212: و من سوء أدبك 
Mohammed alg: عمرك مشكرت
ch_onice212: ربنا هو اللى بيكرم يا محترم 
Mohammed alg: ولا بتشكر حتى ربك
Mohammed alg: عاوز تكبر على حساب كل الناس يا كلب
ch_onice212: و وااله أنا لا أعرف الشخص المدعو وليد ولا التقيت بيه من قبل 
ch_onice212: و والله أنا لا أعرف الشخص المدعو وليد ولا التقيت بيه من قبل 
Mohammed alg: انتا فعلا انسان غير محترم وخسارتى انى عرفت واحد زيك
Mohammed alg: انا اخدت منك فلوس يا كلب
ch_onice212: انتا مش بتتثبت من اللى بتقوله ليه
Mohammed alg: علشان تهاجمنى كده
Mohammed alg: ده انا عملتلك مصنع 
Mohammed alg: بعد اما كنت صايع مش لاقى شغل
ch_onice212: للمرة الأخيرة بقولك عشان متظلمش الراجل دا معاه هو أو غيره 
Mohammed alg: واديتك كل شىء دون مقابل
Mohammed alg: وكبرتك
ch_onice212: أنا مش وليد ولا سعيد 
Mohammed alg: انتا كداب ومنافق
Mohammed alg: وهتعيش جبان طول عمرك
ch_onice212: انتا كل شويه بتزيد غلط ودا مش صح 
Mohammed alg: اعمل ما بدا لك
Mohammed alg: انا هفضحك فى كل المنتديات
Mohammed alg: شركة الشرق الأوسط اللى سمتهالك
Mohammed alg: حتى ما طمرش فيك الإسم
ch_onice212: بص عشان أبرئ ذمة هذا الرجل الذى والله لا يعرفنى ولا أعرفه 
Mohammed alg: ولا المجهود اللى بذلته معاك فى تعليمك
ch_onice212: أنا هكلمك فى الموبايل 
Mohammed alg: كلمنى يا جبان لو عندك زرة من الرجولة
ch_onice212: عشان تتأكد من صوتى 
Mohammed alg: وواجهنى لو عندك شجاعة
Mohammed alg: لس هتكدب تانى
ch_onice212: على فكرة هى ذرة بالذال مش بالزاى 
Mohammed alg: انتا ايه مبتزهقش
ch_onice212: يا لوقاحتك يا رجل 
ch_onice212: ازاى التحيت 
Mohammed alg: يا اخى اعرف ربنا بدل ما انتا كده ظالم ومفترى
Mohammed alg: ووالله الذى لا اله الا هو انا خصيمك يوم القيامة امام الله
ch_onice212: على فكرة هكلمك تانى عشان أوضح لك أنك صغير على الأقل قدام نفسك 
Mohammed alg: ووالله الذى لا اله الا هو لأتضرع الى الله فى قيام الليل
ch_onice212: مضطر أقوم من قدام الجهاز 
Mohammed alg: بالدعاء عليك
Mohammed alg: يا جاهل يا سافل يا غير محترم
ch_onice212: كفاية قلة ذوق لحد كدا النهاردة
ch_onice212: افتح المنتدى
Mohammed alg: والله لأدعو بهلاكك
Mohammed alg is typing...
Mohammed alg: يا كداب يا منافق


----------



## السى اتش (17 يونيو 2011)

morecolour77 قال:


> السيد سي اتش.
> كان الأفضل لك أن تزيل سوء الفهم هذا بينك و بين السيد ممدوح الجيار بدلا من عرض الشتائم و السباب الذي من الواضح أيضا أنك رجل بارد قد أثرت الرجل كي يسبك و الله أعلم هل أنت تستحق هذا السباب بالفعل أم لا. ولا اخفي عليك صراحة أن رأيي هو أنك تستحق أكثر من هذا السباب لأنك تثير الفتنة و تقلب الناس على بعض في المنتدى و تستحث كره المشاركين في الموضوع على السيد ممدوح الجيار الذي هو أيضا انسان له مشاعر و احاسيس من الممكن أن يستثار فيغضب فيقول مثل أي انسان غاضب كلام و سب كثير في حالة غضبه هذا إن لم تكن أنت تستحق هذا السباب





لا أستبعد أن تكون أنت أنت ممدوح الجيار فهو قائم بأدوار كثيرة فإذا لم تكن هو فليغفر لك ولى الله رب العالمين ترى أنى استحق السباب هذا و أكثر بارك الله فى والدك الذى أحسن أدبك و علمك هذا الذى تقول فأنت تنضح بما علمك والدك 


قال الخطابى: فالخَيِّر يحنو إلى الأخيار والشرير يحنو إلى الأشرار هذا هو معنى ما تعارف من الأرواح ائتلف، وما تنافـر وتناكر من الأرواح اختلف. وأراك على نفس شاكلته.


----------



## walid55 (18 يونيو 2011)

ا *[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/font]*
*[font=&quot]تحية حب واحترام وتقدير لكل الاخوة والاخوات المحترمين المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى المحترم والرائع .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]واحب ان اعرفكم بنفسى أولآ قبل أن أخوض فى تفاصيل المهزلة الواضحة والتى لا يرضى عنها الله ولا أى انسان محترم .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]انا اسمى وليد الذى فوجئت باقحام اسمى فى هذه المهزلة الرخيصة بين السيد ممدوح الجيار وبين العضو المسمى بالسى اتش . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]و أنا اولآ قبل أى تفاصيل اقسم بالله العلى العظيم . اقسم بالله العلى العظيم . اقسم بالله العلى العظيم . بأننى لا أعرف العضو السى اتش ولم أقابله فى حياتى ابدآ ولم اتصل به أو حتى اسمع صوته فى أى يوم من الايام . وهذا يمين احاسب عليه أمام ربى يوم الدين .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ثانيآ : انا انسان ملتزم ادبيآ واخلاقبآ ومشهود لى بالصدق والأمانة بين كل انسان يعرفنى أو لجأ لى فى أى مسألة فى أى يوم من الايام .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ثالثأ : لم اشارك بكتابة أى موضوع فى هذا المنتدى العظيم الذى استفاد منه ناس كتير جدآ جدآ لم اشارك بأى شيء منذ اكثر من ستة أشهر وربما أكثر . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]رابعآ : لا أدرى ما هذا العداء الغير مبرر من السى اتش للسيد ممدوح الجيار ومحاربته فى أكل عيشه بهذه الطريقة المستفزة للغاية . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]والتى ادت بالسيد ممدوح الجيار أن يشك ويسيء لكل من حوله ويتهمهم بالباطل وباندفاع شديد لدرجة انه اتصل بى منذ لحظات وتطاول على كثيرآ بالاهانات اعتقادآ منه اننى انا هو السى اتش وهذا التطاول والاسلوب المندفع من الاستاذ ممدوح الجيار لم أعهده فيه من قبل ولكنى أعذره بعد ان قرآت كل ما كتب السى اتش . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]ولى عدة ملاحظات للسى اتش حتى تتبين له الحقيقة ويكف عن معاداة السيد ممدوح الجيار :[/font]*
*[font=&quot]أولآ : اذا كنت تزعم ياسى اتش انك تساعد الناس مجانآ ولوجه الله تعالى وهذا أمر مشكور لك وسوف يجازيك الله عليه خيرآ باذن الله . لماذا بدآت بالعداء للسيد ممدوح الجيار ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا تحاول الاساءة اليه ؟؟ خاصة وهو لم يضرك فى شيء .؟؟؟ [/font]*
*[font=&quot]ثانيآ : برغم ماقاله الأخ ممدوح الجيار والاهانات التى قالها . الا اننا جميعآ لا ننكر ان موضوعه هو الأساس فى تصنيع الفنيك وقد أفاد ناس كتير جدآ فى مختلف انحاء مصر من الاسكندرية لأسوان وانا شاهد على ذلك أمام الجميع وأمام الله أولآ وأخيرآ [/font]*
*[font=&quot]ثالثآ : موضوع ان الاستاذ ممدوح الجيار بيأخد فلوس من الناس نظير تعليمه لهم فهذا حقه المشروع والمنطقى والطبيعى لأن هذا هو عمله ومجال رزقه وبمعنى أصح ان ممدوح الجيار ليس له مصدر رزق آخر سوى التصنيع وليس قاصرآ على الفنيك فقط بل كثير من المتنجات الأخرى . [/font]*
*[font=&quot]رابعآ : انا أحد الأشخاص الذين تعلموا من السيد ممدوح الجيار الكثير وهو كان صاحب الفضل فى تشجيعى على الخوض فى هذا المجال حتى تفوقت فيه برغم كل الصعوبات التى واجهتها فى بداياتى الأولى . وانا مدين له أمام الله بذلك .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]خامسآ : تعودنا فى هذا المنتدى الرائع أن الجميع وكل المشاركين بيساعدوا بعض بدون عداوة أو تجريح .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]سادسآ : ماذا يعنينا اذا كان ممدوح الجيار هو فتحى الفرماوى أو هو رشدى أباظة أو هو اسماعيل ياسين بالله عليكم ماذا سوف يعنينا بذلك ؟؟؟[/font]*
*[font=&quot]لن اطيل عليكم اكثر من ذلك وللحديث بقية ورجائى خالصآ من قلبى ان نتقى الله جميعآ ولا داعى لهذا الاسلوب المبتذل والمرفوض فهذا المنتدى المحترم ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) فمن اسمه فقط لابد أن نفهم ان كل المشاركين فيه ناس مثقفة وواعية ومحترمة . فلا بد ان نتقى الله جميعآ .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]أخيرآ : اقول للسيد ممدوح الجيار حبآ واحترامآ وليس خوفآ من أى شيء اننى اقسم بالله مرة أخرى ان كل ماقلته لك هو الصدق وأننى لا اعرف السى اتش من قريب ولا من بعيد .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]مع خالص الحب والاحترام والتقدير لكل المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع [/font]*
*[font=&quot]والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]*
*[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/font]*
*[font=&quot]يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذا جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا ان تصيبوا قومآ بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين .[/font]*
*[font=&quot] صدق الله العظيم [/font]*


----------



## mazen ghanem (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
 السادة الكرام ​ 
أود مع أولى مشاركاتى فى المنتدى المميز أن أسجل لكم بعض النقاط :

1- اسمى مازن غانم و قد تعرفت على الأستاذ وليد بدوى فأكرمنى - ولا يزال - إكرام أبى لى و ساعدنى ولم يبخل على بجهده ولا وقته ولا ماله والله ولا حتى ماله الحر من دون أى مقابل مادى كان أو معنوى. 

2- قد لا يهم حضراتكم ما سجلت فى الفقرة السابقة لكن ما سطرته آنفاً هو ما تعرض الله الرجل من سب و تشهير و ذلك دون أن يقترف جريرة أو جناية. 

3- سوء التفاهم الذى حدث بين الأستاذين الكبيرين ممدوح الجيار و السى اتش للأسف كنت أنا عن دون قصد السبب فيه و أتمنى أن يسامحانى لأننى لم أنتوى التجريح أو التشهير بأى أحد.

4- الأستاذ وليد بدوى برئ مما حدث ولا علاقة له بما بدر منى فى هذا الصدد.

5- السيد ممدوح الجيار قد أكال التهم للأستاذ وليد و قد يكون له عذره فى اندفاعه أو انفعاله وحدته مع السيد السى اتش ولست بصدد تقييم أحدهما ولكن ما يؤخذ عليه هو التجريح فى شخص الأستاذ وليد بدوى دون تروى أو بينة أو دليل.

6- يا أستاذ وليد لك أقول 

لولا اشتعال النار فيما جاورت ما كان يعرف طيب عرف العود



و كذلك 

وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (19 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

اخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

لن اعلق على المهزلة اللتى حدثت بينى وبين المدعو : السى اتش 

ولكن اقول لكم بإختصار 

لا تغرنكم هذه الألاعيب فهناك من تجار الخامات والسماسرة وكذلك مصانع فنيك قديمة فى السوق ما غاظهم منى من اننى قد كتبت كل شىء بالتفصيل المملل عن المشروع وعرض تليفونات واسماء الموردين للخامات والشركات الأصلية والمستوردين الكبار للخامات 

فأرادوا الفتنة لكى يخمد هذا المشروع او ينالو الدعاية لأنفسهم فيستطيعوا ان يجزروا الشباب 

ولذلك أقول لكم 

اننى قد كتبت كل شىء بالتفصيل المملل عن الفنيك كما فعلت قبل ذلك من تاريخ تسجيلى فى هذا المنتدى المبارك من سنة 2006 وكما افعل ايضا الأن وكذلك ايضا كما فعلت وكما افعل فى غيره من المواقع والمنتديات وكتبت مصادر خاماته وتليفونات وعناوين المستوردين الذين اعرفهم وكل ما يخص هذا المشروع من الألف الى الياء 

واقول ايضا لكم ان هناك من المستوردين من لا اعرفهم ممن هم بعيدين عن محافظتى الغربية 

فابحثوا انتم عنهم فى بلادكم فقد تجدوا من المستوردين للخامات من هم ارخص من هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم فانا لما كتبت بعض اسماء مستوردى الخامات لم اقصد الإستيعاب لهم فقد يكون هناك من هم ارخص وافضل منهم 

فابحثوا بأنفسكم عنهم واسألوا مستورد واتنين وتلاتة وعشرة وعشرين حتى لا تقعوا فريسة الإستغلال 

وادعوا كل من يمن الله عليه بمعلومة تفيد اخوانه الا يستأثر بها على نفسه وان يفيد بها اخوانه وليكتبها فى هذا المنتدى المبارك سواء متعلقة بهذا المشروع او بغيره 

أولا انتبهوا 

خامات الفنيك كالتالى :
1_ الكيروزوت 

2 _ قطفة الفينول

وهذه هى الخامات الأساسية للفنيك أما باقى الخامات فهى مكملات ايضا لا يستغنى عنها 
هؤلاء المصدر الرئيسى لهم هى شركة النصر لصناعة الكوك والكيماويات الأساسية فى التبين _ حلوان 

وهذه الخامات لا تخرج الا من شركة الكوك على مستوى الشرق الأوسط كله 

وموقع شركة الكوك هو : 

وقد ذكرته قبل ذلك 

http://www.nasr-coke.com.eg/

فتابعوا اسعارهم بأنفسكم من خلال شركة الكوك حتى لا تقعوا فريسة للتجار الذين اندسوا فى هذا الملتقى المبارك 

وان شاء الله سأعرض لكم كل اسبوع الأسعار فى شركة الكوك 

واما باقى الخامات فنصيحة منى لا تأخذوها الا من المستوردين انفسهم ومن مصادرها الرئيسية او التجار الذين يأخذوا منهم وايضا لا بد من معرفة اسعار المستوردين حتى تعرفوا كم اخذ منكم التاجر بعد ما اخذ من المستورد ولا تقعوا فريسة للسماسرة الذين يأخذوا من التجار ويستغلوا هذا المنتدى المبارك 

وكذلك ادعوا كل من فى هذا المنتدى المبارك ان يقرأ هذا المشروع بالتفصيل والتروى مرة آخرى وان يقرأه من اوله تانى حتى لو كان قرأه قبل ذلك قبل ان يقع فريسة لهؤلاء التجار المندسين او يقع فريسة لمصانع الفنيك المندسة فى هذا المنتدى المبارك والذين يرديون ان يحبطوا الشباب حتى لا يوجد من يزاحمهم فى هذا المجال فالتجارة قد ملئت قلوبهم حتى انستهم ان الرزق بيد الله عز وجل وانه يكون اثنين بجوار بعضهم فى صنعة واحدة والكل له رزقه 

هناك من التفصيلات الجديدة والقديمة ايضا قد اضيفت عن المشروع قد كتبتها فى موقع منتدى مصر للجميع فاقرأوا الموضوع هنالك من اول وجديد 

وكذلك تليفونات وعناوين كل مصادر الخامات قد اضيفت فى هذا المنتدى مصر للجميع من قديم ومن حديث وانا اضفتها فى هذا المنتدى لإن قوانين منتدانا المبارك لا تسمح بعرض التليفونات هنا 

فانتبهوا واقرأوا الموضوع مرة اخرى فى منتدى مصر للجميع فى قسم أفكار تحت عنوان مشروع تصنيع الفنيك

فانا قد كتبت كل شىء بالتفصيل 

وسأعرض لكم قريبا جدا كل تضريبات الفنيك المصورة فديو وكل شىء عن تسويق المشروع وكذلك اسماء العملاء الذين يحتاجون الفنيك وأماكنهم وبكم يشتروه وطريقة التسويق الناجحة واللتى لا تتعدى نسبة احتمال الخطأ فيها 1% وكذلك مشاكل التعبئة لعبوات الفنيك اللتى قد تقابل البعض 
كما ادعوا كل مصانع الفنيك القديمة والحديثة من خلال هذا المنتدى المبارك ان يتقوا الله عز وجل ولا يخافوا على ارزاقهم فالرزق بيد الله عز وجل والله فى عون العبد ما كان فى عون اخيه وان كل انسان على وجه الأرض لن يأخذ الا ما كتبه الله له من الرزق 

كما اقول لكل مصانع الفنيك فى مصر والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم انا لا احارب احد منكم بموضوعى هذا ولكن ما اكره طوال عمرى من صغرى هو ان يعتقد احد فى اى حاجة انها حكر عليه 

فالله عز وجل يقسم كل طاغوت ظالم فالملك لله وحده المتفرد بالألوهية والوحدانية والعبادة 



واظن اننى قد كتبت لكم كل شىء بالتفصيل 
وسأكتب واكتب حتى لا يحتاج أحد الى احد لا لى ولا لغيرى وحتى لا يستغل احد احد وحتى لا يكون هناك بعد ذلك اى اسرار عن الفنيك 

بإذن الله سأجعل هذا المشروع بكتابتى كل شىء عنه مثل كوب الشاى يستطيع اى احد حتى الأطفال عمله 

حتى لا يستغل احد احد 

والله هو الرقيب على ما اقول 

والسلام عليكم​*


----------



## walid55 (21 يونيو 2011)

*[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلا[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]تَجَسَّسُوا وَلا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَحِيمٌ[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]صدق الله العظيم[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]ـ ما ورد في الحديث الشريف عن رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله) أنّه قال: «إِيّاكُم وَالظّنُّ فَاِنَّ الظَّنَّ أَكذَبُ الكِذبِ»[/font]**

2 **[font=&quot]ـ ونقرأ في حديث آخر أيضاً عن النبي الأكرم(صلى الله عليه وآله) قوله[/font]**: «**[font=&quot]أَنَّ اللهَ حَرَّمَ مِنَ المُسلِمِ دَمَهُ وَمـالَهُ وَعرِضَهُ وَأَنَّ يَظُنَّ بِهِ السُّوءَ»[/font]**

3 **[font=&quot]ـ وفي حديث مثير عن الإمام أمير المؤمنين(عليه السلام) أنّه قال: «لا إِيمـانَ مَعَ سُوءِ ظَنِّ»[/font]**

**[font=&quot]وهذا التعبير يمكن أن يكون إشارة إلى سوء الظن بكلا قسميه، سوء الظن بالنسبة إلى الناس، أو سوء الظن بالنسبة ا لى الله تعالى[/font]**.

4 **[font=&quot]ـ ونقرأ في حديث آخر عن هذا الإمام(عليه السلام) أيضاً قوله: «إِيِّاكَ أَنْ تُسِيءَ الظّنَّ فَاِنَّ سُوءَ الظّنِّ يُفسِدُ العِبـادَةَ وَيُعَظِّمُ الوِزرَ»[/font]**
5 **[font=&quot]ـ ونقرأ في حديث آخر عن أمير المؤمنين(عليه السلام) قوله: «سُوءُ الظَّنِّ بِالمُحسِنِ شَرُّ الإِثمِ وَأَقبَحُ الظُّلمِ»[/font]**
6 **[font=&quot]ـ وورد أيضاً عن هذا الإمام(عليه السلام) نفسه قوله: «سُوءُ الظَّنِّ يُفسِدُ الاُمُورَ وَيَبعَثُ عَلَى الشُّرُورِ»[/font]**

7 **[font=&quot]ـ وورد أيضاً عنه(عليه السلام) أنّه قال: «شَرُّ النّاسِ مَنْ لا يَثِقُ بِأَحَد لِسُوءِ ظَنَّهِ وَلا يَثِقُ بِهِ أَحَدٌ لِسُوءِ فِعلِهِ»[/font]**
**[font=&quot]( مش بس الحياة تجارة وصناعة وجرى وراء الدنيا .. فيه دين .. وفيه اخلاق .. وفيه بر واحسان ..وفيه خير .. وفيه اللون الأبيض اللى للأسف اتنسى فى هذا الزمان .. لسة فيه ناس محترمة ..آى نعم قليلون ..لكن لسة بنلاقيهم فى بعض الأماكن والاحيان .. ولما بنشوفهم بنشعر اننا لسة بنى آدمين ..الفلاسفة كتروا قوى اليومين دول ... والمنافقين والأفاقين انتشروا بينا ودخلوا جوانا وضحكوا علينا لازم نصحى .. لازم باذن الله[/font]**[font=&quot] )[/font]*


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السى اتش (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

يا شباب نظراً لظروف طارئة سأعود قريباً و أشارككم فى فعاليات المنتدى بإذن الله.

أود فقط أن أنقل لكم هذا المقال المميز عن القلفونية تركيبها ووصفها وأنواعها و درجاتها وصورة استخدامها المختلفة بصورة علمية مبسطة وهو ليس من كيسى ولكنه جهد مبارك أحب أن تستفيدوا منه.

http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954#post13827


----------



## طارق ابو عمرو (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 
سائلين الله ان يجعلنا جميعاً من عتقاء هذا الشهر


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخ ممدوح الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالموضوع والتعب 
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## nour_elnakeeb (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الاسم البديل لمادة ألفونيا*

أخي الكريم
شكرا على موضوعك
هل يمكن ارسال لي الاسم البديل لمادة *ألفونيا باللغة العربية وايضا اسم هذه المادة باللغة الانكليزية 
ولك الشكر 
*


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (30 أغسطس 2011)

nour_elnakeeb قال:


> أخي الكريم
> شكرا على موضوعك
> هل يمكن ارسال لي الاسم البديل لمادة *ألفونيا باللغة العربية وايضا اسم هذه المادة باللغة الانكليزية
> ولك الشكر
> *





الإسم البديل باللغة العربية 

انظر الرابط الآتى :

http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954


وبالإسم اللتى تأتى به من بلدها الصين 

gum rosin ww grade​


----------



## سيف100 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا\


----------



## mohammed elshmy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

سبحان الله موضوع جميل


----------



## mohammed elshmy (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام 

ترقبوا قريبا أولى تضريبات للفنيك مصورة فديو​


----------



## The Exorcist (29 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجبار 
لكن عندي مشكله في معرفه المواد الخام الداخله في تصنيع الفينيك لان اسمائها مكتوبه باللغه العربيه ممكن تعطيني اسماء المواد الخام باللغه الانجليزيه او الاسم العلمي لها
وشكرا


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## قاسم جمعة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الخدمات الجليلة


----------



## hussein2020 (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وفعلا وفقك الله في الدنيا والاخرة وادعو من الله ان يجزيك الله خير العمل وخير الثواب وخير والدنيا وخير الجزاء يوم الاخرة يا رب العالمين


----------



## أشرف شلتوت (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكتب صنيعك فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار المزيد من أخ كريم


----------



## محمدالاصمعى (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السيد الزغبي (26 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر علي كل حال بس فين الشرح


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (7 مارس 2012)

*هنتكلم الأن على تصنيع قطفة الفينول 



لقد اردت تقديم الكلام على القطفة المصنعة قبل الإنتهاء من باقى التركيبات 
لخلطات الفنيك اللتى لم انتهى من الكلام عليها وذلك تلبية لرغبة الكثير من 
الأعضاء فى منتديات أخرى بالكلام منى على بدائل لقطفة الشركة وذلك لعدم 
توافر القطفة بشركة النصر لصناعة الكوك والكيماويات الأساسية او توافرها 
ولكن بشكل متقطع وشبه معدوم وكذلك بسبب ايضا ارتفاع اسعارها ولذلك تنزيلا 
لرغبة الكثيرين فسوف اتكلم على البديل لقطفة الشركة وهى تصنيع قطفة قريبة 
من قطفة الشركة لكى تحل محلها فى تصنيع الفنيك 



وسأتكلم عليها ان شاء الله بالتفصيل كما عودتكم 



لكى نبدأ بتصنيع قطفة فينول تحل محل قطفة الشركة فى تصنيع الفنيك 



يلزمنا اولا معرفة ما هى الخامات اللتى تدخل فيها 



الخامات اللتى تدخل فى تصنيع القطفة هى : 



1_ زيت نفتلين خام 

2_ فينول كريستال 

3 _ بينزول 

4 _ زيت كيروزوت ان وجد بتاع الشركة او مستورد​*


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ننتظر من السيد ممدوح الجيار تركيب القطفه جزاه الله عنا كل الخير ولعل تأخرة لخير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (10 أبريل 2012)

اذا أمكن أيضا أود من الأستاذ ممدوح الجيار أن يبين فى المرحله اللاحقه ماإذا كان تركيب القطفه التى يٌعدها هى نفس التركيبه التى تقوم شركه الكوك بالتبين بتحضيرها بنفس الطريقه أم أنها طريقه خاصه بالاستاذ ممدوح الجيار ونستأذنه بسرعه كتابه هذا الموضوع بالأخص نظرا لدخول الصيف وحسب علمى أن القطفه فى الصيف نادرا ما تتواجد خاصه وانا مقبل فى هذه المرحله على التصنيع بإذن الله أسأله وأسألكم الدعاء بالتوفيق...........جزاك الله كل الخير عنا ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
نفسى اعمل مشروع منظفات متكامل من اول الصابون السائل والداونى ومزيل الحبر ومنظف الزجاج ومنظف الموكت والسجاد والديتول ممكن حضرتك تكتبلى كمية المواد اولا المطلوبة لصناعة 4 او حمسة طن من الفنيك بالسعر والاسامى للخامات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (5 أغسطس 2012)

اخى ممدوح ارجو التواصل عبر الاميل الخاص انا بعتلك اضافة رد عليا بعد اذن حضرتك


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السى اتش (2 أكتوبر 2012)

أحبتى أشكر لكم حفاوتكم وأسألك الله أن يتم عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة وأبشركم بأنه سيصدر لى كتاب صناعة المطهرات والذى وعدتكم به سابقاً فى غضون أشهر قليلة حيث أنه تحت الطبع حالياً.


----------



## 83moris (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع كان ماشي كويس جداااا بس انا اسائني ما حدث في الاخرما كنتش اتمني ينتهي بكدةعموما شكراااا جزيلا للاستاذ الجيار​
​


----------



## 83moris (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع كان ماشي كويس جداااا بس انا اسائني ما حدث في الاخرما كنتش اتمني ينتهي بكدةعموما شكراااا جزيلا للاستاذ الجيار


----------



## السى اتش (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبتى الكرام 
هذا الرابط يخص صفحة الكتاب الذى قد وعدتكم به مسبقاً وأبشركم أنه تتم مراجعته لغوياً ليكون فى مطلع العام المقبل بين أيديكم والله من وراء القصد.
http://www.facebook.com/disinfectants.fundmentals?


----------



## محمد ضيف الله ابو (27 يناير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

أى مساعدة فى مشروع الفينيك أنا مستعد فى ليلٍ أو نهار و من دون أى مقابل مادى ونصائح مهمة جدا جدا جدا قبل الدخول فى تصنيع الفنيك 
01116061750ــــــ 01068079757​


----------



## obada abu kenan (30 مارس 2013)

معلومات ممتازة شكرا لكل من اعطى معلومة


----------



## king_24_23 (23 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## waleeeed (30 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا جربت الطريقه دي بالكلمة والحرف ولكن القلفونية لم تذوب ابدا وعملتلي مشاكل وكان مصير البرميل الصرف الصحي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع شييق جدا الف شكر


----------



## AL_jarrah (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى والذي أقل مايمكن القول عنة أنة رائع . 
**وأتقدم بالشكر والعرفان للأخ ممدوح الجيار على هذا الشرح الوافي والتفصيلي للفنيك.وأسئل الله أن يجعلة لك ذخرا ليوم لاينفع بة مال ولا بنون . موفق أخي الكريم وألى الأمام أن شاء الله.

*


----------



## AL_jarrah (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى والذي أقل مايمكن القول عنة أنة رائع . 
**وأتقدم بالشكر والعرفان للأخ** ممدوح الجيار** على هذا الشرح الوافي والتفصيلي للفنيك.وأسئل الله أن يجعلة لك ذخرا ليوم لاينفع بة مال ولا بنون . موفق أخي الكريم وألى الأمام أن شاء الله.

*


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

أخى الفاضل 
الأستاذ ممدوح الجيار
أشكرك أولا لموضوعك المتميز
وأسأل عن بعض النقاط التى وعدت حضرتك بالرجوع إليها
ولكن حضرتك لم ترجع
وأظن أن ذلك كان سهوا ولا جناح على حضرتك إطلاقا
والصلاة والسلام على القائل : ( رفع عن أمتى الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )
ولذلك أسأل 
وفى انتظار الإجابة إن شاء الله
1 - قلتم عند زيادة صودا التسمير فإن الفنيك يأخذ اللون الأبيض أو لونا فاتحا
- كيف نرجع إليه لون الفنيك الغامق ؟
2 - قلتم أن نسب الكيروسين تختلف فى الصيف عن الشتاء
- رجاء كتابة النسب صيفا وشتاء
3 - هل تصنيع الفنيك يحتاج إلى زيت بذرة القطن المكبرت والخام
أم أن أحدهما يكفى ؟
وإن كان أحدهما يكفى .. فأيهما أفضل ؟
4 - ذكرت حضرتك أربع مكونات لتصنيع القطفة صناعيا
ولكن هل تصنيع القطفة مجرد خلط بسيط للمكونات ؟
أم أن هناك طريقة معينة ؟
أكتفى بذلك الآن حتى لا أثقل على حضرتك
وشكرا سلفا​


----------



## salahamin (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل اوى اخى الكريم وشكرا على مجهودك واملنتك فى العرض والشرح


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (29 نوفمبر 2014)

إتقي الله هذه ليست طريقة تصنيع الفنيك إتقي الله كفايه بقه


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم اجعلنى واياك من المتقين يا أخ إسماعيل كشك وغفر الله لى ولك 

أخى الناصح الأمين : اتهمتنى بأن هذه ليست طريقة تصنيع الفنيك فأرجوا من حضرتك ان تذكر لنا ما هى الطريقة الصحيحة السليمة لتصنيع الفنيك حتى نرجع عن خطئنا ونتعلم من حضرتك ما ينقصنا من العلم وجزاكم الله خيرا لحسن ظنكم فينا .


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (8 ديسمبر 2014)

waleeeed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا جربت الطريقه دي بالكلمة والحرف ولكن القلفونية لم تذوب ابدا وعملتلي مشاكل وكان مصير البرميل الصرف الصحي



يا أخ وليد بدوى بالله عليك يا اخى هتستفيد ايه لما تدلس على الناس يا اخى انفع اخاك وثق ان الرزق بيده هو سبحانه وتعالى ولا يستطيع احد ان يأخذ منك ما كتبه الله لك .


----------



## ايمن كريم فتحى (11 يناير 2015)

السلام عليعم اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة اليود المستخدم فى تطهير مزارع الدواجن يود2.5%


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

الله اكبر ربنا يفتح ليكم ابواب الرزق والرحمة


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (5 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم أنا سعدي سفيان من الجزائر لم أفهم مادة الفنيك وفي أي مجال تستخدم بارك الله فيك.


----------



## علي موكة (15 أبريل 2015)

كل الاحترام لك اخي ممدوح علي مجهودك وموضوعك القيم ننتظر منك المزيد عن اشياء اخري مما علمك الله ولك خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك في كل شي


----------



## شركة العدوى (6 يونيو 2015)

(((((((((((( بشرى لكل مصانع الفنيك فى مصر )))))))))))))
***** شركة العدوى للكيماويات والمطهرات *****
(((((((((((((((( بالغربية _ طنطا )))))))))))))))
تعلن الشركة عن توافر مادة توضع فى تركيبة الفنيك أثناء عملية التصنيع ستغير من شكل الفنيك فى مصر من حيث ( قوة الإستحلاب ، زيادة المواد التطهيرية ، الرائحة )
___________________ فمع هذه المادة _______________________
وداعا لكل مشاكل الفنيك :
1 _ وداعا لضعف الإستحلاب فى الفنيك .
2 _ وداعا لضعف المواد التطهيرية فى الفنيك .
3 _ وداعا لضعف الرائحة فى الفنيك .
للإستفسار والإستعلام عن هذه المادة وكذلك آى استفسار عن أسرار صناعة الفنيك المطهر
يرجى الإتصال على الأرقام التالية :
01114699781
01062841919
والشركة تقدم أيضا كل ما يخص هذا المشروع آلا وهو مشروع الفنيك المطهر من الألف إلى الياء ( من دراسة الجدوى الوافية الكاملة للمشروع وتعليم التصنيع وإعطاء الخبرة اللازمة لذلك فى وقت قصير وكذلك إمداد مصانع الفنيك وكل من يقوم بتصنيع الفنيك بالخامات اللازمة لذلك فنحن متخصصون فى جميع خامات الفنيك على أوسع نطاق ( من قطفة الفينول عالية الجودة محلية ومستوردة وكيروزوت محلى او مستورد وفينول كريستال كذا منشأ ونفتلينا وقلفونية وزيت غير مهدرج للفنيك جودة عالية وفنيك خام يستخدم فى التصنيع وغير ذلك من خامات لازمة وتركيبات .
كما أن الشركة تقوم على تعليم الشباب كيف ينشأ مشروع المنظفات بنفسه عن طريق تقديم دراسة الجدوى له الكاملة الوافية لكل ما يخص المنظفات من تعليم التصنيع لمنتجات المنظفات المختلفة واعطاء الخبرة اللازمة لذلك فى وقت قصير جدا وكيفية التعبأة وما هى العبوات المناسبة واعطاء دراسة تفصيلية عن السوق والمنتجات المنافسة وكيفية المنافسة وعمل العروض والشركة أيضا تقترح أسماء المنتجات وتم عمل هذا بالفعل مع أكثر من 22 مصنع للمنظفات فى مختلف انحاء الجمهورية فقد قمنا بفضل الله باقتراح الأسماء عليهم والعبوات المناسبة وكيفية العروض فى السوق مع المنافس وأيضا الشركة تقدم التفصيل الكامل فى دراسة الجدوى حتى ذكر أيضا مشاكل التعبأة ان وجدت والسوق ان وجدت وهكذا حتى يستطيع من يريد ان يقدم على اى مشروع من مشروعات المنظفات المختلفة ان يكون ملما بالمشروع إلماما كاملا قبل الدخول فيه فيستطيع ان ينزل السوق وينافس ولا يجد مشاكل تواجهه عند بداية المشروع فالشركة فى الأصل تقوم على انشاء مصانع لحساب الغير من الألف الى الياء فبفضل الله كل هذا نقدمه لعملائنا .
وصفحتنا على الفيس بوك باسم : 

شركة العدوى للكيماويات والمطهرات


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (24 فبراير 2017)

01114699781 او 01062841919


----------



## محمدحلمي ثابت (24 ديسمبر 2017)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

